# Waking Life aka The Dream Thread



## ResinBrain

*Post your strange dreams here...analysts also wanted*

***DigitalDuality's Edit***
Use this to post your dreams.. lucid or regular.. nightmares.. astral projections.. or whatever. 

Writing down your dreams greatly helps in remembering little details later on.. and if you get in the habit of writing them down, it becomes easier day to day to remember them after waking. Also, others may be able to provide insight into the meaning behind them by catching something you may have missed. 

Jot down whatever you can remember.. setting, people involved, theme of dream, events that happened, feelings felt, things seen, any bit of information you can remember no matter how small. I have found that just jotting down a few details of a dream, if I go back and read it later, I will remember more things that happened. 

So I'm going to use this thread as a dream journal of sorts, and encourage others to do the same. We can analyze each others dreams, or just talk about them. Whatever the case may be, this will help to open us up to the workings of our subconscious, and get more in touch with our sleeping (or waking) selves.



==============================================
Hey bluelighters, post your strange dreams!

In my dreams, I sometimes can make objects move. I can be invisible or fly. But my strangest dream occured a few days ago. I was my girlfriend, she was me. We were enjoying making love together and experiencing what it feels like to be the other sex. I'm still kinda puzzled and confused by it. Nevermind I enjoyed it 

Post your bizarre dreams. Not long stories, I'm interested in what it was about. Explanations are welcome!


----------



## _high_life_

the most vivid dream and probably the first dream i actually remembered that happened when i was fairly young.

im not to sure what happened before this part but i think i might have gotten out of a car my familly was in.and it was a dirt road with forest all around and i think it was sunny out.so i think i get out of a white car(it looked like a older cadilac sorta but i dont think it was an actual cadilac just had the same style) iv never seen before and im thinking my familly is inside although i dont recal actually seeing my familly just knowing they were inside.i got out and they start driving away without me, i start running after them and running and running and running but they eventually lose me and im stranded in the middle of nowhere, on a dirt road then i wake up.i have no idea why i would dream this or what purpose it has but iv always remembered this dream very well and its been a very long time since i dreamt it.

another dream i had was preaty weird and lasted less than a couple secs in my perception.i was on some kinda old wooden ship and i fall backwards into the water but i somehow see it coming at me then i wake up freaked the fuck out but thought it was preaty cool.

sorry i dont wanna be a hog but this last dream was the oddest i think iv ever had.to cut to the point i was hangin with my long time friend who is really a little bastard but im just to nice to beat his ass up cuz hes sorta pityful in the mind and is an only child so hes a selfish fuck.but anyways in my dream we are walking though some kinda tomatto garden and its kinda dark outside,we were just doing a bunch of illogical dream bullshit like whatever comes into mind but has little importance.so after a while of doing shit i dont remember i start checkin out the tomato plants but then i sudenly fall through the plant and into the soil up to and over my head untill i have no more air to breath,after a couple seconds of not breathing under the dirt i wake up and im not breathing!!!my heart was hurting and i was gasping for air since i wasnt breathing for who knows how long(dream to reality time ratio is different im thinkin)i finally caught my breath and realized i was dreaming and remember very vividly falling through and into the earth.

very weird


----------



## PawpNLawk

i have had variety of strange dreams.

1 dream) i was an office that my mother worked at and i walked to the break room to get a drink of water and out of the corner of my eye i see some old guy with long white hair (if anyone has seen that old horror movie with the old man you know what im talkin bout, possibly phantasm...). well i wouldnt think anything bout it and i would go back to her desk and she would be gone. Id look everywhere for her and id see the guy again. Id follow him and eventually see mom run into a door. Id go in the door and find her and she told me to run, as the guy pounds open the door. My mom would take off and run and i would do the classic runnin like hell but not movin at all lol. i would fight with the guy and monkey flip him away. Then somehow we got in a forest where he attacked me again and i would start yellin in my dream, "It's just a dream, It's a dream.)

Lots of times when i dream i know its a dream and my brain tries to wake me up if im getting overwhelmed.

Anyway, after i would say that he would say "I got you, and its not a dream." I would "wake up" and find a bunch of my friends working out in a gym. One of them brought to my room and decided to have a talk with me. I proceeded to tell him the dream. He was wearing a huge hoodie and was movin his hands when he talked. Well his hood grew out and wider, while his sleeves would stretch and wrap around me. He just started saying, "You're still dreaming."

This happened pretty much as that last one for a couple more times and then I finally was able to wake myself up. I jumped out of my bed and ran to a chair to get ready for the next attack, when my friend looked at me and said dude chill, whats wrong. I then told him the story and after i was done he jumped at me and grabbed me and said i was still dreaming ... i freaked but he stopped and told me he was just joking lol.

I also have a dream, still, about being a vampire. Pretty much like the movie Lost Boys. Each dream was like a chapter. One I learned about em, Two I met one, Three I started hanging with them, Four I got bit and started to become one, Five I was almost a vampire and attempted to learn to fly... which wasnt very successful, Six I became one, Seven I stalked some people and killed them, Eight I attacked a bunch of people at a bonfire. I dont really remember anymore after that. 

I have a few more but i think ill wait to mention them.


----------



## kittyinthedark

I guess I am a *somewhat* qualified dream analyst, because I've read a TON on the subject.  I just find it very interesting.  For lack of time to analyze everything that's been written, I'll just say that the best way to look at dreams is as expressions of repressed desires and repressed fears.  For example, the "old man" taking away the mother could be the mind worrying about losing an important person and the security provided by that person, whether it be the actual mother or not.  A lot of times in dreams there are archetypal "stand-ins" for people, like a mother representing a nuturing, protective person, even if it's a girlfriend/boyfriend, a close companion, or even a teacher that has an important part in your life.  Dreaming about being left behind by a family might mean that you feel uncared for, or feel that you are not part of a meaningful social relationship/structure, that you are worried that no one likes you or cares for you.  Dreams where you kill people are often just a manifestation of the fact that you are very mad at someone, or the public in general, for holding an opinion you don't like, or for perhaps making you feel threatened or insecure.  While a lot of these scenarios are quite drastic, and you might say, "NO, i'm not insecure about things like that," you have to take into account that your subconscious plays a HUGE role in these things.  It's quite possible that in a little place in the back of your head you ARE afraid of spiders, or feel like no one loves you, or you worry that you will lose someone important to you.  If you really look at what's going on in a dream, and look at the very general message of it all, usually you can link it to something that is stressing you out in life, something that's keeping your attention.  I guess that's it for now.... i hope i can write more later.... if anyone wants me to specifically look at something, just ask   i'd love to help out!  And if you think i'm full of shit, then so be it, because a lot of people do think that on this topic! :D


----------



## Mariposa

Have a stab at this one, kitty.  I've also read extensively on dream interpretation (psych major) and can't figure out this one worth a damn.

I had a recurring dream for years (mostly middle school) about another girl having rough, passionate sex with me in the back of a school bus.  No one else is around except the bus driver, who is driving and for some odd reason doesn't seem to notice.

(I identify as heterosexual)

I also used to have recurring dreams as a child about the Scooby-Doo characters assassinating people using a "cancer machine."

I am at a complete loss for what either of those dreams mean, and both started occurring before I had ever used drugs.


----------



## rewiiired

*(No Freudian interpretations, please)*

4/21/01

I was in a mucky area in a forest, like a marsh or swamp. I had willingly cut off my own head. Strangely, I could still breathe and see. I remember playing with my face as I held my head in my hands. My face looked as if it had been dead for awhile, as the eyes were dried up and glossy-looking. I closed my eyelids with my thumbs and dropped my head to the ground. It was rather freaky but I was glad to see it go. I somehow associated loosing my head and face with taking a spiritual path; loosing a certain something that was holding me back before.

Sometime during the dream, I had discovered that dad had joined what I seemed to consider a dark, violent, hate-group -- I got the impression it was `Neo-Nazi.' There was a large trunk he had a lot of things in. Something inside it had something to do with planes. He was a very angry man, very unlike he seems to be in real life. I didn't see much of him in the dream, just an image of him before the trunk and a general knowledge.

As I went around without a head, I found it hard to interact with others. I knew that no girl would ever find me attractive if I had no face, and I was upset to realize that I had this deep and inescapable fear of being lonely. Due to those social concerns, I suppose, I decided to go find my head and put it back on. I did eventually find it in the swamp.

As I put it back on, I suddenly found myself deeply afraid that I would never gain back the ability to use it. I put it on and it fit well, but it was hard to gain control of at first. It had a sort of numb feeling about it (like when your leg has been asleep for a long time, but this was way past the level of feeling of `pricking needles'). I made facial expressions to try to regain control over my features, as if I was trying to `fit back into it' like one tries to wriggle and stretch his fingers when trying to fit his hands into a rubber glove. Though my head didn't seem to tilt or anything, I felt the need to hold it steady with one hand for awhile, for it still felt odd and awkward to have my head back on. My teeth had turned yellow and were rotting. I looked rather sickly, and I still had that scar across my neck where I’d cut my head off. I felt so sad an embarrassed, and wondered why I’d ever cut off my head in the first place.

After awhile, I picked at a layer of skin that began below the scar around my neck. I then slowly pulled at it, and found that it was this dead coat of skin that covered my entire head. I pulled it all off and found that I had new skin beneath it, and the scar around my neck was gone.

With things back to normal, I walked on the front patio of my house. I looked over the front woods of my parent’s house and saw some planes in formation fly out of sight. I also spotted a hovering gas station over the tree tops, and I turned to ask someone just where the hell that had come from.

"Oh, I forgot about that," the person said, "that's been there for awhile."


----------



## _high_life_

thats some fucked up shit man,cutting your own head off, hahaha cool read though.

dreams are fucked up

one time i dreamt that iwas in a forest just basically harrasing people that walked by,id pick thick sticks and peg them off untill they would run away.none of that later is compared to whats next.i had to take a piss so i took one, and woke up with a wet sheet:D this was in like grade 4 but i felt preaty stupid pissing on myself:D


----------



## Tylerdurden

recently I dreamt I was in africa chasing ostriches with a flamethrower, next scene I was in front of a judge who asked me why I did it, I answered, "I did it because who else would have thought of doing something like that before?"


----------



## rewiiired

Another:

12/26/02

There was an outdoor `celebrity’ party at our house and there were plenty of people scattered about. Out in front of the driveway two of the celebrities, a guy and a girl, were having a very involved, personal, and emotional discussion. The guy looked away from her for a moment and faced the house, trying, it seemed obvious to me, to hide his face. His eyes were reddening and watering and he didn't want to seem weak before a girl he cared for. A short time later, either I or someone else heard movement in the woods, which we immediately figured must be the media trying to nab some pictures of what was supposed to be a private party. I went into the house and told the lawyers, and then my mother, I think. All the lawyers came out with weird Ghostbuster gear on (the proton packs and cheesy laser-guns) worn over their different suits. They went looking around the yard sarcastically. What a gag, I thought. A team of Army-looking security guards with gear appropriate for rioting marched in synch behind them, marching to the left in my field of vision, going around the yard looking for trespassers. Suddenly the lawyers look up and light shines down on their faces and I hear mom say from somewhere in the yard, in a joking fashion, "What, another UFO?"

I look up as I'm walking and I don’t see anything that could be a UFO. I did, however, see two stars that seemed to be moving -- but they seem to be moving in synch. I'm walking as I'm looking up, though, so I figure it's just stars I'm looking at and my eyes are playing tricks on me. I look back down, but then I look up again, there are more stars moving in synch. As I watch, I realize there are a whole bunch of them sprouting up here and there, seemingly randomly, and they're arranged in rows within a circle. I continue walking, and as I’m doing so I look down. When I look back up again the UFO seemed to have descended a bit more -- what first appeared to be stars were now obviously rows of circular lights within circular chambers arranged in a circle. It shone down on us with extreme brilliance: vivid and very, very realistic. As the lights continue to brighten, I’m about to say, "mom, it's the UFO again," but the lights suddenly become painfully brightening. So bright, in fact, that it wakes me up. I’m speeding with adrenaline, and shot up quickly, sitting up in bed. Not seconds later my youngest sister’s alarm starts going off in the room right next to mine. My digital clock reads 3:55 AM.


----------



## DJ_Kaotik

Hey analysts...I need help with this one.

I keep having this same situation repeat in my dreams.  Different dreams with different scenarios but same situation.

I keep dreaming that I am chewing a large amount of gum...like...extremely large.  And I start trying to pull it out of my mouth.  And I just keep pulling and pulling and all this gum is coming out but it's still there.  And I can breathe....I'm not choking.  And it like...snaps off in bits.  It's really strange.  I've been having them for about a year now.

I've searched on google for dream interpretations and I can't find anything about trying to pull gum out of my mouth.  What does this meeeeeeeeeean?!?!?


----------



## kittyinthedark

mariposa:  was this any girl in particular, like someone you knew from school, or just some random made-up dream person?  That would make a bit of difference.  Could it be that there was a woman in your life that you felt extremely attached to, maybe to the point of desire?  The empty school bus could be a reference to the person being from school, or it could be that you feel uneducated about what you are doing - engaging in lesbian activity.  Or it could be that you would actually relate the "back of the bus" to somewhere secret where you could engage in secret things (like a secret desire), you know, like in term of the social mystique of the back of the bus - that secret place that only the big kids get to go to and do their secret big kid things.  If you take the big kid approach, maybe the dream just means that you were desiring to experience a "big kid" thing like sex, and the female part might have nothing to do with it.  If you give me a few more details i might be able to make a bit more sense out of it... ?    As for the "cancer machine," had someone you looked up to in your life recently done something to betray your sense of morality, or something that was very uncharacteristic of them that hurt your feelings?  Something that you were hurt by but wanted to keep secret because you didn't want to let that person know you doubted them, or just didn't want them to know?  Your dream took something that was usually "good" and turned it "bad."  Or, as for the cancer - maybe someone in your family had fallen ill suddenly?  And you felt hurt that it happened to them ("why them?")?  If any of this makes sense to you, i guess let me know, and maybe i can ponder it a little longer


----------



## kittyinthedark

DJ Kaotik:  can you speak in these dreams?  If you can't, my guess would be that it means that there's something you want to say, but you can't say it.  For whatever reason.  No matter how much gum you pull out, it's still in the way, keeping you from getting out whatever it is you need to get out.  If you think i'm completely wrong, I have a few other guesses, but this answer seems the most logical and obvious.   The repeating nature of this dream would make sense then, because any time you would hold your tongue about anything, it could inspire this dream.


----------



## dragonsflame

Keeping a journal of your dreams (and making note of what was happening at the time during the waking hours) makes it easier to interrupt dreams yourself (but Kitty is very good too!). Dream dictionaries are a good place to get an idea, but not everyone associates the same symbols the same way...
For instance, I dreamed once that my sister and I were in a house with a huge picture window. We could see a tornado coming and were frantically trying to place all pictures of our mother face down before the tornado got to us. Just a few days before that, we did something totally moronic and knew that if mom found out, she'd freak on us. Ever since then, whenever I dream of tornados, I know that my mom is going to freak out about something I've done and now I can head her off before it happens. 
Dreams, IMHO, are how we work out everyday annoyances and big annoyances. Its how the subconscious and conscious connect. On the other hand, I also think some whacked out dreams are just that... whacked out dreams that mean nothing... just time to empty the mind of all the garbage and it comes out in a weird dream. 
Kitty, I've got one for ya! But I'll post it in a different thread from this one... would love to hear your take on it


----------



## dragonsflame

*Whats your take, Kitty?*

When I was about 8 or 9, I had this dream (I always remember dreams that are so vivid in color its unreal). I was standing on clouds, looking at four towers... one was blue, one was green, one was yellow, and one was red. There were no other people, that I know of, there. Just these vividly colored towers soaring above a ground made of clouds. (I even still have the picture I drew of it the next morning). I felt happy and safe there.

Fast forward 20 years.... I'm standing inside a white tower looking out a huge window. The sky is completely dark but a storm is coming. With the first strike of lightning, I see the four towers from my dream when I was younger... red, blue, yellow, and green in the distance. Dark clouds start to form and the lightning intensifies.... I stay at the window and watch for the towers to appear in the lightning strikes. I feel safe and in control in this dream.

Wow... I never wrote about both the dreams at the same time until now.... I see the connection quite clearly... but I'd still like to hear other thoughts and think about it more myself....


----------



## kittyinthedark

dragonsflame:  i do think you already know what's going on here.  About the colored towers: my guess is that you were simply looking for somewhere safe, somewhere comfortable where you could let your guard down, maybe have some fun.  Bright colored towers floating in the sky would be a good choice for an 8-year-old mind.  Who doesn't wish they could play in the clouds?   The white tower dream I think represents your desire to go back to childhood.  Maybe from stress - you just want to take a break and go back to your "safe comfy place."  Unfortunately though, you're a grownup, stuck in a boring white tower, and your happier childhood refuge is far away, obscured by dark clouds.  At the same time you feel safe and strong.  You're safe in your new "grownup" tower, and you know that you are a strong adult, you just wish that you could go back for a minute to the carefree days of youth.  Two questions though: Have you ever seen Les Miserables, and were you afraid of thunderstorms as a kid?  The answers to those questions could add a little depth to my interpretations....


----------



## kittyinthedark

And like dragonsflame said, keeping a dream journal is an EXTREMELY good idea.  I'm sure you all know how dreams start fading away the longer and longer you've been awake.  If you write everything down you remember right when you wake up, you have a MUCH better chance of remembering specific details, which will help a LOT when you're trying to figure out what it all means.  Another good technique is to really actively try to remember all of your dream right as you wake up.  I've trained myself to be able to remember every dream I have at night, in full detail.  It takes a bit of practice, but it really helps if you want to look at what happened while you're awake.  Good luck to those who try!!! :D


----------



## kittyinthedark

_high_life_: if you think your "wetting the bed dream" is bad, listen to mine.  I had this dream every once in a while when i was little where I would get up, walk across the hall and go to the bathroom.  Like I would actually dream that I walked into the bathroom across from my room, sit down on the toilet, take my piss, flush, and then get back to bed perfectly normally.  And then i'd wake up in a puddle....   :D  At least in yours it wasn't so blatant, and was kind of funny... i had no excuse...   I remember a few times where I would start having that dream, but I'd realize I was dreaming, so I'd start screaming to myself inside my head, "NOOOOO!!!! YOU'RE GONNA WET THE BED!!!  WAKE UP!  WAKE UP!!!"  And if i was lucky, i would wake up, but there were always those times i didn't... yuck...


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

I had a dream that I got an IM on my cellphone and it was Ian Pooley (the DJ) saying thanx. I guess I did something for his sister who I guess is my next door neighbor. He came to visit his sister here in San Diego from Texas. He said He moved from Germany to Texas. I chilled with him and asked him why he doesn't really spin often in California. He told me that he spins with no shirt and that the only city he can spin at is in San Jose. He showed me some of his new tracks and shit but Thats pretty much it. The thing that got to me is that why did I dream of Ian Pooley living in Texas? 


Can I get my Dream interpreted?


----------



## dragonsflame

Thanks Kitty! I've never seen Les Miserables... should I? I've never been frightened by thunderstorms... I get a real thrill and energy kick out of them... scares the hell out of my BF when I rush out the door to watch a storm roll in LOL. I did come close to being struck by lightning once when I was a child... before the first dream.... ironically, the house it happened in is the house I'm buying... I'm pretty sure that was the moment I became obsessed with weather, especially the dangerous kind 
It seemed odd to me that there would be a storm between my towers.... I love them... but the other points you made are pretty much right on target.


----------



## kittyinthedark

I was just wondering if you'd seen it because there's a song called "Castle on a Cloud" that the little girl in it sings.  The first line is "I have a castle on a cloud.  I like to go there in my sleep."  Obvious reference there, eh?   And even if you love thunderstorms, that doesn't change much about your dream, because all it really is is that there's a thunderstorm obscuring the old towers.  You can only see them in lighting, the clouds are in the way.  It doesn't have to mean you're afraid of them.  One is just in the way of the towers.  If you *were* afraid of thunderstorms there might be some added significance, but you're not, so pretty much they're just acting as the barrier between new and old, just because... 

and: i also fucking LOVE dangerous weather.  I watch countless shows on tornadoes and the like.  I remember one summer it was like 85 degrees out and this HUGE ass thunderstorm came in.  The clouds were only like 15 feet off the ground, and you could see the really small lowest ones blowing at like 40 mph across the sky.  It didn't start raining too hard til later, so I sat outside on my lawn watching it with my bf.  It kicked fucking ass!   I also have the luxury of a giant flagpole in my yard.  Makes me worry a bit less about getting hit by lighting...


----------



## kittyinthedark

Pasilda:  i think that your dream might just be about how you like Ian Pooley a lot, consciously or subconsciously.  (Or maybe he could just be representative of another celebriy and you're mapping Pooley on to them.)  Your brain set up a scenario for you to meet him (helping out his sister) and then you pretty much sat and had a heart-to-heart chat.  Pretty fucking awesome if you're a big fan.  I think the part about San Jose and Texas and Germany and such is just your frustration that he doesn't perform often in your area.  And that's shitty, I have the same problem.... it sucks....


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

kittyinthedark said:
			
		

> *Pasilda:  i think that your dream might just be about how you like Ian Pooley a lot, consciously or subconsciously.  (Or maybe he could just be representative of another celebriy and you're mapping Pooley on to them.)  Your brain set up a scenario for you to meet him (helping out his sister) and then you pretty much sat and had a heart-to-heart chat.  Pretty fucking awesome if you're a big fan.  I think the part about San Jose and Texas and Germany and such is just your frustration that he doesn't perform often in your area.  And that's shitty, I have the same problem.... it sucks....  *



Thanx. That's true but the question I have is where did I get from him living in Texas and Him preforming in San Jose. Both places are at least closer than Germany but TEXAS?? C'mon. He could at least live in California.


----------



## DigitalDuality

I don't remember my dreams anymore, wish i did, the ones i used to have were very vivid, normally frightening.  I remember having nightmares for so long that no matter how awful they were they didn't disturb me in the least anymore, and i even grew to like them at a point.

As a child i used to have a re-occuring dream being on a grassy mountain-- very cartoonish/hand-drawn,  yet i was not.  And the 3 goats from Billy Goats Gruff were chewing my arms off..

I had this dream hundreds of times.. way before i was even 10years old.  I laugh at it today, but it used to scare the piss out of me at the time..


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I once had a dream I was in the shower, and I looked down and see my little 3-4 year old daughter there..looking up at me with big puppy eyes. I have no children, but I know this child as my daughter, Kaia. 

Looking at her, I realize something is wrong..she is sort of blue and there is big black circles around her eyes..her lips are white. 

I am overcome by emotion and a feeling of concern and panic I cannot ever express in words. I reach down, and cup her sweet face in my hands, as if to ask "Honey, are you okay?" And HER HEAD COMES OFF IN MY HANDS and her body slumps to the shower floor.

The most horrible sick rush flows through me..like a scream from the very center of my soul..it seems to shatter outwards from my center and the scream wakes me up. I wake up shaking and in an icy sweat, completely freaked the fuck out..

One of the most disturbing dreams I have ever had.


----------



## rewiiired

*satan, the cigarette, & the hot topic.*

Okay, I've already posted two dreams here, but here's one of my more recent `out-of-body experiences' (emphasis on _experience_, as I do not claim to know the nature of these experiences, only that they have all the qualities of real sensory experiences to me, though, if so, in some other `space'). I'm very curious as to anyone's thoughts on this one. It's rather long, though, and I apologize. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_"It is extreme evil to depart from the company of the living before you die."_
-- Seneca.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/03/03

I woke up in a bad mood that followed me throughout the day. After getting home from work, I went to the bathroom and read a bit of Hawking’s `A Brief History of Time’. I noticed that occasionally, and very, very briefly, my field of vision would sort of twitch and fold in on itself as these bright blue lines would flash in my line of vision. 

Afterwards I went up to my room and went to sleep, only to wake up a short time later feeling on the edge and very anxious. I didn’t even question why I felt this way for while, which bothered me once I realized it - even then, though, I was too scared to spend too much time thinking about it. I was more involved with finding distraction. I made a pizza, watched some TV, and then I made some coffee and started writing my paper on telepathy and psychokinesis upstairs. At one point, I was really getting into it - very passionate about my writing. 

Eventually, at about eight in the morning, I decided I’d better try and get some sleep, so I set my alarm and lay down. I closed my eyes and I was out in no time.

Then things got very bizarre. The next thing I know _I’m laying in bed, smoking a cigarette._ 

There is a glass ashtray lying atop the crumpled blanket that surrounds me, and I’m looking at it as I smoke and ash, smoke and ash. As I’m smoking, I’m suddenly feeling extremely tired, as if might pass out at any minute - you know, that point where you’ve stayed up for so long you can hardly keep your eyes open, and when you blink you almost forget to open your eyes again. I try to hurry and finish my cigarette before I pass out, but I suddenly realize I’m not just tired - it’s happening again; I’m sliding out of body. It’s never happened while I was awake. 

I feel the paralysis creeping up faster and faster, and my vision fading out, getting darker. Before I know it I’m feeling this rapidly growing distance between my body and I, and I try and slam my cigarette down in the ashtray to put it out before I slip away entirely. I am suddenly very afraid that I might come back into my body and sensory reality to find a house burning down due to the deadly combination of my bad habit and my frequent, pseudo-psychotic episodes. I’m able to smash the cigarette’s cherry down into the base of the ashtray just as my vision and textile sensations black out completely.

I’m in the Limbo (a usually empty, in-between space I go through), but the void is a light tan color this time, rather than the traditional black. I am moving through the space very rapidly, and though it took a moment to be certain of it, I feel hands on my back again. I haven’t had some entity on my back since my first set of these experiences in May of 1995. I feel pokes and spasms all over my body in a seemingly random fashion. There is this horrid, erratic AM radio screeching blasting in my ears. 

I try to ignore whoever is on my back, making the choice to instead take this opportunity to focus on my ability to command the nature of the experience. I had so hoped since last Christmas, when I had my last experience, that the next time I fell out I’d return to outerspace and be able to stand before earth again. 

So as the entity on my back and I decend into an alternate version of my bedrooom, I chant, “space, space, space!” in a demanding voice full of all the confidence I can muster. Then we begin to lift upwards again. I watch as the room grows smaller, looking down on it as I ascend as if the room has no ceiling. When I begin to go into the sky, we fade back into the tan Limbo. I think it was at this point that I again verbalize words. My choice this time was: “What the hell?”

Having spoken for the first time since I’d chanted, “space”, I notice that though I can hear my own voice, there is something strange about it. It is as if there are several voices talking over mine simultaniously, saying distinct things, I feel, even though I cannot understand them. It seems as though they are parts of conversation, like you might pick up chunks of other people’s conversations while on a bad cordless phone or on a CB radio -- and they were even accompanied by static. The `noise' or interference of the voices and static only came through as I was talking, however, and it was hard to make out what they were saying. Aside from that, it was very distracting and annoying when I talked.

All throughout this time there was still the weird, AM-radio like squealing, consistent and erratic in the space around me.

I decide to quit trying to direct the experience and just let it happen. The flying sensation is wonderful, and I get the sense that the entity on my back, whoever it is, is female. I take one of the entity’s hands and kiss it. 

It's about then that we fade out of Limbo and descend from the sky again -- this time not by my will but the entity's, and not down into an alternate version of my room but into some dream-like setting. As we land, I look behind me to face the entity that had been on my back and was now `lifting’ me down, with it's hands beneath my armpits. I am surprised to find it was someone I knew back in the `real' world.

“Duncan?” I say. “No… Duncan?”

It takes a moment, but I soon realize that this is not actually Duncan -- it only took the _form_ of Duncan. Once we are completely on the ground and he let go of me, he begins walking away. As he does so, he begins speaking in an arrogant way, with an elitist kind of attitude, and goes about laughing at my initial belief that he was Duncan. It's evident that he's very high on himself.

Between his insensitive laughing, he explains that he either represents `things to Duncan' or that he actually was related to Duncan in some actual, literal way. The impression I get is that he is some force that had manipulated or tricked Duncan into believing certain things, seeing things in a particular way or taking a certain path in life. As he is explaining this and laughing, he walks slowly away from me. Specifically, he's walking through this rough path cut between trees, shrubs and bushes that leads straight into the backyard.

I go to follow him, but then this feeling of tremendous exhaustion takes over me and my awareness and my presence within the context of that reality begins to fade. I fall into a dumb, low-intensity dream, though I can recall no details - only that there was a sort of `gap'.

The next thing I know, I’m in Limbo, traveling around with this entity on my back again, feeling the same kind of pokes and spasms all over my body. 

I am still dreadfully worried about that cigarette. Constaly present in my mind, constantly in the foreground of my mind, is the fact that I have to find some way to work my way through this otherworldy labyrinth, wake up, and make sure that cigarette hasn't let my room on fire. My only hope was that I didn’t awake back in my physical body surrounded by flames.

I again fade out of Limbo, descending into this dream-like setting. It seems to be the same basic lay-out as before, only now with some minor differences. The quality, however, is much different: the colors and sense of reality here is much more acute, and I am much more awake. 

I am again being led down at the side of the house by an entity on my back who holds me beneath my arms. Again, just as we’re approaching the ground, I turn to face the entity. I find myself confused, but this time it’s because I _don't_ know the face looking back at me.

I’m certain that I don’t know him in life. He seems to be wearing some one-piece polyester jumpsuit colored in red and blue, and the rim of his red and blue hat comes down over his eyes. He has an elongated oval-like face and a very light 6-o’clock shadow, with a look on his face and a voice that gives off the impression that he is very apathetic, pessimistic and cynical.

“Who the hell are you?” I ask him.

He tries to answer me, but it is distorted by the same `interrupting voices’ I'd dealt with in Limbo, the only difference being that now it wasn't my voice (output) but his voice (his output, or my input). 

I get the gist of what he is communicating, however: he is trying to tell me that he was Satan. I told him squarely that he was full of shit, because I know damned well that Satan does not exist.

Frustrated with him, I begin to look around at the setting. In the front yard I see our red tractor-mower, and though I don’t particularly notice anyone driving it, it does seem to be in the process of mowing. 

From what sounds like a loudspeaker, which I assume is connected to the front of the house, I hear what I soon realize to be an old recording of a speech made by Martin Luther King. This is entirely unexpected. I can clearly make out the words, “I have a dream.” (I’m confused at this point, unable to grasp the `dream’ connection that seems more than obvious now.)

I turn to the stranger on my back.

“Martin Luther King?” I ask him in a perplexed voice. 

“No,” the stranger named Satan said, “it’s an advertisement for Hot Topic.”

With his persona, it is difficult to determine if he is being cynical, honest or merely cryptic. I just say: “oh,” and leave it at that.

Things get fuzzy and confused and suddenly I am lifted up and pulled back by some invisible force. I find myself back in the tan Limbo, falling backwards at a rapid speed. I realize I’m going back home now, and as I regain the initial, slight attachment to my body, I’m sure I hear my clock radio blaring. Perhaps this is where that Martin Luther King stuff came from, thought I. 

Once I attach completely, I hear no clock radio -- it turns out that it had never gone off; I hadn't set it because I had no need to. I remind myself that I have to awaken quickly and completely because of that cigarette and not merely roll over, go to sleep and forget all that just happened. 

As soon as I regained full control of my body, I force myself upwards in bed, looking around my bed frantically for the glass ashtray. 

It takes me a few seconds to realize that I don’t even _have_ a glass ashtray. As a matter of fact, I can’t even smoke in my parent’s house, where I live. In other words, I couldn’t have been smoking in my bed before falling into Limbo.

I quickly write it all down in rough form in a nearby notebook. When I am done I look at my digital clock, which reads 8:22 AM on May 4, 2003. I wonder about that cigarette and smile: what a way to ensure I remembered all this.


----------



## dragonsflame

wow, rewiired... where to start LOL. 
First, you call it an 'experience'... have you had an actually OBE? Or are you not sure if you did or not? I've got a few tips on how to determine what is an OBE and what is lucid dreaming... very similiar, except you don't leave the body in lucid dreaming. Just a matter of setting up a few tests before going to sleep. (I love OBE's and have spent years practicing until I can do it on command, most of the time )

The beginning, sounds to me like you are possibily just stressed out over school or whatever else is going on and since you noted at the end that you don't smoke in your parents house, and usually most of us smoke to relieve stress, you were dreaming of smoking cause you really needed to relieve some stress? (if I get rambling and confusing, stay with me LOL I usually find a point somewhere in it). 

The paralysis definitely sounds like OBE... it is a common feeling since the spirit is leaving the physical body and usually scares the fuck out of people and they end up staying in the body and not going anywhere. The static in the ears is also a common occurence... I usually describe it as a roaring ocean sound, like I'm under the water. 

As for hands on your back and such.... normally, I would say these are your spirit guides and its always best to talk to them and get their attention... they usually have important things to say and show you. Not to scare anyone, but you can also meet negative entities, you just have to remember they can do absolutely nothing to harm you, just scare the crap out of you. Whether you are having an OBE or just lucid dreaming, the key is to remember you are in control... you can go anywhere or do anything... all you have to do is think it. 

I think you also could hear your clock going off because you were ready to get away from 'satan' and that triggered your mind... clock going off=waking up/coming back to body.

Make any sense at all? I can only guess it was more of a lucid dream for the simple fact you were so worried about the cigarette burning down the house that if you were in acutally OBE, you would snapped back to body so fast you might end up with whiplash. 

You also said you'd been wanting the experience again since you did last Christmas... has this been something on your mind alot? Or just occasionally thought that the subconscious picked up on and is trying to make happen again? You can have OBE, sorta, while you are awake. There are a series of steps to take while awake and force an OBE to happen... you do fall asleep, but that is neither here nor there (controversial stuff... no can agree on whether you are asleep or awake when it happens). 

To wrap up (see, there might be a point here after all LOL)... If you have been thinking about wanting another real OBE, then its possible you are dreaming of it and trying to recreate the experience... spirit guides can help you do this and you are meeting spirits, just not sure which are helpful and which aren't... I can give you some tips on working to have more OBE's if you want... the flying is the best thing in the world to me and I love traveling to places I've never been before and then researching to found out how real it was the next day. 
Okay, enough rambling for now...

*DD's edit.. for spacing.


----------



## Psychonaut Shaman

woudl really like some thoughts on my dream. they are always really messed up, but i seem to remember them really well.
thanks 

ok we (me and peopel that were my friedns) were in a gorchery store and this black cashere got fired for saying something silly on the intercom, then he came back into the store wearing this silly abe linkin mask, and the store manager was chasing him around, only he didn't know that 2 other employes put on the same mask, and they were all messing up the manager. this was all a diversion for someone to grab the 'black pearl' witch was a rear pomagranet seed, that had an embryo in side..human i think

then we left the grochery store and were walking down town, and there was this building that was too be blowen up, only there was this really rear goat inside, created for the chinese zodiak thing, and instead of just going up to get it (this building was 100 stories) they decided to just tie a rope around it's neck (how i'm not too sure) and pull it out of the 100th story window, so it would die, on this target they had set up. 

we saw this and started yelling at everyone to stop and we tried to kill the evil girl who was goign to pull it out of the window, and she kept trying to shoot me with her hand gun, she did manage to get it out of the window, and it died. we were really sad, then the girl tried to come after us and he ended up shooting 2 of my friends, and then a little girl that was with us, but the little girl had this toy robot, and the robot somehow gave her live back, and then she could fly. so we went back to whear the 2 friends were shot, and we killed the girl by stabing her, and grabed our friends and dorve off in a purple van.


and i had another messed up dream after that somethig about these mean evile witch girls, and they had patty traped in some kind of dress..or somehting and we had to get her out, but first we had to learn how to move like a ghost, and go through walls and stuff..it was strange..

well thats all i remember about that


thank for reading


----------



## Dtergent

I had this really strange dream. It seemed that these large birds (resembling very skinny flamingoes, but white) had attached themselves to each finger of my left hand and turned stiff. From afar, I must have looked like Edward Scissor-or whatever-hands. Each of my fingers was engulfed by their beaks and I presume was hitting their throats. I rode a bicycle and held the handlebar with my right hand, and proceeded to slam the birds' bodies on to the cars that I would pass by, wanting to get rid of them.


----------



## DeSpise

i used to have two reoccuring dreams when i was young (usually when i was sick.. i used to get extremely high fevers, febral convultions, hallucinations)

the first one starts in an old house. i hear a noise, and the sound distorts, echoing and slowing down at the same time, until its a single deaefening note. like the 'rushing' sound described above i guess. 

now the wierd bit... in the air all around me are these geometric transparent balloons, that i identify simply as 'molecules' they are different sizes, and seem to be too big and too small at the same time. i am trying to hold up these dozens of molecules, because when they hit the ground that deafening roar fill my ears with pain. time seems to be distorted and i struggle to keep the molecules afloat, but as i pay attention to one, another one falls.

the second is in the house where i used to live, in the kitchen. im trying to walk across the floor, but the soles of my feet start to wrinkle up. i sit down and use my hands to smooth out the wrinkles, but when i stand back up im at the start of the room again... so i start to walk across the floor and the same thing happens. its like a loop, but each time seems different in some way (ie time still progressed but my situation didnt, it was not like a 'time loop' thing)


quite weird stuff, the amzing thing is how real the sensations were. i can still feel the sensation of my feet wrinkling up and the painful roar of the molecules colliding


----------



## therealbeats

I have alot of wierd dreams but this is the most recent one I suppose. It isn't very wierd, just a little for me.

I was in a hallway, and there was this girl, who I am not attracted to in the least, but don't mind hanging around with, and we start doing this really creepy dance, with backflips, and cartwheels, and we end up left/right cheek together. 

 The wierd thing is, even the memory of it brings odd feelings of warmth and safety.


----------



## DeSpise

does our resident dream analysist want to give an opinion on my dreams above (pretty please?)


----------



## SilverFeniks

When I do recall my dreams, they tend to be oddly distorted versions of reality ... in my dream they will make perfect sense, usually combining people/places/things in my mind and throwing them all together in a blender of nighttime oddity.  

Dreams are high on the list of things I have absolutely no understanding of, but am quite fascinated by  

One set of dreams I have is far different, however.  After looking through some old journals tonight I realized I can still recall four distinct, related dreams I've had in the last 6-12 months, all involving one thing I simply cannot find despite all my best efforts - _love_.

In each of my dreams (which have become increasingly intense/emotional), I met an amazing girl.  I only seem to recall a specific encounter, but in my dream I could actually feel the intense swell of emotion, as if an entire lifetime of love was mine.  Upon waking, this feeling of bliss has reversed into depression once I realize my subconscious has been taunting me yet again ... 
The most recent one was by far the most intense dream of this sort yet.  Not only was I in love, but I knew without a doubt in my mind that this was _the_ perfect girl for me, my soulmate.  I could feel all this in my dream, it felt far more real than anything I've felt in my entire life.  This time, rather than the dream merely fading into consciousness, it continued past the unrestrained bliss to equal depression as my mental companion died in the dreams, making things much worse than normal upon awakening ... I don't think I've ever felt so terrible in the morning as I did waking up from that dream.

I suppose my subconscious (like most others) is a real messed up place  

Anyone have a recommendation for reading I might find at the local library on dreams?  It really is quite a fascinating subject to me, both nighttime dreams, and the awake, daytime dreams (perhaps "consciously over-exaggerated optimism" is a good explanation?) of the future/better things I experience literally day after day without exception.
Also, any way to better recall dreams?  I've heard that using cannabis interferes with dream recall; I seem to only recall dreams a few times a month, regardless of the prescense/absense of any drug useage or irregular sleep patterns.


----------



## DeSpise

i love the way your brain just accepts everything as if its normal when your dreaming. 

im walking in a park with lots of friends then suddenly im on a train and everything is french" it just makes perfect sense at the time, why wouldnt it happen like this. lol


----------



## DigitalDuality

I dunno if i accept everything as normal when i'm dreaming, but i get what you mean.  I haven't been remembering my dreams at all recently, until last night, and for some reason it moved me emotionally in a very powerful way and i cannot figure out why.

I was at the top of a stairwell, in an all suburban home.  Everything was white, the run a beige color.  The stairs go straight down, and then they turn left before entering a living room.

But instead of entering a living room, there is an elevated pool obstructing the path.  Approximately 4-5 tall.  In this pool is a hippopatamus, a shark and a stingray.  All three are solid black.

So standing at the top of the stairs.. a camel (naturally colored), steps besides me and proceeds down the steps.  When it comes to this pool, it jumps in, in order to get to the living room.  The camel is well over 7 feet (judging by the relation of my height), but is almost completely submerged in this pool.

The hippo, then opens it's extremely wide mouth, and crushes the camels midsection, killing it instantly.  

Next my old dog, that has been dead for years shows up beside me.  This dog is a black lab/collie mix, so it is solid black too.  It runs down stairs, i panic and yell at it not too, but like always, it doesn't listen.  Instead of jumping in the pool, it jumps on the hippo's back.  The fat of the hippo, wrinkles up in a circle around the dog, creating a nice bed for it.  The dog lays there for quite sometime while i simply stare at what's going on in curiosity and awe.

Eventually the dog leaps off the hippo into the living room, the hippo sees this, and realizes it found a way out of the pool.. and chases my dog in order to kill it (so i think)..

*edit, As the hippo was able to easily fit its mouth around the camel, you'd assume that it would be huge, but when it jumped out of the pool, it was no bigger than my dog, giving the appearance that it changed sizes... just thought i'd add that in..

I scream in fear for the life of my dog.. and then.. i woke up.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

What i want to know is why the hippo seemed to incredibly aggressive and violent..and the shark or stingray never acted in anyway in the dream.  I have no idea about the symbolism of any of it though, and it is truly the strangest dream i've had in a long time.  I woke up with my heart racing and short breath... that hasnt happened in years.


----------



## rewiiired

Some loose thoughts, DD:

Suburbs are halfways between the big city and the country... in the twilight between conscious and unconscious or intellect and emotion, perhaps... 

Both dogs and camels could be thought of as companions: the dog is man's best friend, the camel accompanies one is who is taking long journeys through the desert... both in many ways could be seen as representing the intellect... the camel, being able to exist for long without water (emotion), the dog, ever by your side and obedient (though not always...) to your command...

Since the camel was naturally-colored, you might want to look at it a bit more closely, as that may have significance, especially considering that the rest were all black, including the dog... 

Also maybe keep in mind that the camel jumped in a pool and is known for the fact that it can go for a long period of time without water, even carrying weight... and yet it seemed to sink deeper than the pool was itself... and as big and strong as it was, and as unreliant as it was on water/emotion (in comparison to the other's, anyway), it was more submerged when it became nessesary for it to go through and was no match for the water-and-land-dwelling hippo...

And water is often associated with emotions...

And a dog with loyalty and companionship... as well as obedience... 

Stairs leading down, or anything underground, I generally take to be symbolic of unconscious forces in my life. Obstructing your path to the living room (where you'd have room to `live' your life?) is a pool (emotion) in which resides a sting-ray and a shark (both dangerous water-dwelling creatures) and a hippo (water-dwelling and land-dwelling, and perhaps symbolizing `greed' or `desire' if you have the hungry-hungry-hippo association, or perhaps it was indicated anyway due to the emphasis on the hippo's `fat' in your dream).

Perhaps the fear of the hippo had something to do with the fact that the hippo can exist in land _or_ water (as the shark and sting-ray are bound to water, and you are therefore safe from them so long as you don't tread in their emotional terratory) and it remained in the pool until it was provoked by the dog...

But I have a hard enough time understanding my own dreams, I suppose...


----------



## DigitalDuality

Actually, thanks alot... those some ways i probably would have never approached that particular dream... and i'll have to take it into consideration as i give it some deeper contemplation.

The only sense i've been able to make of it, in reflection to my own life, can get lengthy, but i'll try to make it concise.

Currently, I have graduated college, and off to find a job.  To participate in a system 9-5, 40hours a week, for the rest of my life. In a system I loathe (materialism, ego-centered, where you live to work, rather than work to live), by growing up (which i fear for there are many qualities i'm afraid i'll lose ie. sense of adventure, curiosity, love for art, or having time for further education), 

I feel caught in between not wanting to grow up, but i can't really go backwards in my life either.  I related the hippo, shark, and sting-ray to those things which i feel are threatening and over bearing to what i want. Freedom (or to just be able to live  .. maybe you're right about that living room)

I saw my dog a little different, but you may not be off either b/c i suck at dream interpretation.  I always connected childishly playing with my dog, always talking to it as one would a little kid, wrestling with it in the yard.  It was my childhood dog.   So i think i might connect that with that which i hold dear, that which has to face what i fear.. and make it through.  The fact that it ran away... could be that it might always be running.. always pushing to survive.  I've always held the notion, that alot of what people consider about "growing up" is bullshit.  They want to silence your imagination, creativity, adventure, even.. mild rebelliousness.  They want you to stop asking questions.  Only think outside the box when it might benefit someone else. (employer).  I don't see that as growing up, but a haulting to growth.  I connect these things with childhood, just as i do that dog.

Now the three animals in the water.. i have no clue about... nor do i about the camel.  Maybe  the camel was testing the waters.. and getting burned.   I've held full time employment before.. and.. i always thought they detracted from my life.  Always wanting more hours, at the most inconvienent times.  No matter how much you give, it wants more from you.. never being able to do enough for "the company".  My life ends up.. well "work" and nothing more.  And trying to please a company is like trying to sate an ego, you're not going to do it.

Like i said, thanks for the input.. i'll have to read what i'm typing out here.. and your input together and see if i can make more sense of this.  Great post.. i appreciate it


----------



## pinkanga

I like the sound of your dream mariposa


----------



## DigitalDuality

I've been having even more strange dreams lately, but i can't remember the details as well as the previous..

#1- I'm at my recently moved out of apartment in Atlanta, and a ex-friend from VA(one who i go all out to avoid) is pounding at my door.  I stand there looking through the peep hole, turning the television off with a remote, and just watch him in fear, hoping he doesn't notice i'm home..  I just recently moved to VA and don't want to be  here at all.. so i guess that's it's just a reflection of that.

#2- For some reason i'm in trouble, alot of trouble, but i think it's for something minor.  (can't recall exactly, but like.. if you stole a pencil and felt as if you were going to be put in an electric chair for it.. that kind of fear of something simple..).  Anyways I'm in my home in VA, and I flee by foot to Mexico.   I've had this two nights in a row now.  One night the dream ended up in me being caught and jailed, the other zoomed out to a map of the word with a cartoonish dotted line being drawn where i traveled on foot from VA through Mexico to the southern tip of South America...

All my recent dreams though seem to reflect three things.. I'm hiding, I feel trapped,  or I'm running away.. all full of this hysterical fear...


----------



## SilverFeniks

hey, what do you know, i had another one of those dreams ... once again a different girl, no death this time (only that one time ... ).

Seems to be a bi-monthly thing, or possibly monthly, I can't even remember ... always manages to ruin one day, then I forget about it until the next one rolls around


----------



## duneonthemoon

what does it mean if you die in a dream? 
This guy cut me in half with a sword in a dream, and funnily enough it felt like just as i imagined it would in real life.

The night i took ecstacy i had this dream that i was driving in this car and as we were driving along the car started to discintergrate. IT was like it was getting eatin by termites or something.

I always have these "black dreams" where i get visions of the future. I had these sequence of dreams for a while where i saw great floods.
The other night i had a dream which had terrorists in it, and they had invaded australia. It was so real.

For me dreams used to be dreams, but now dreams can be just as real and sometimes even more real than reality..


----------



## Pomplemous

I had a mad dream last ngiht - I dont remember much of it but I remember being in a house that I was sure I had dreamt of before - and it was gloomy like the light was fading in the house from the setting sun - there was a man I had stabbed with an iron railingfor trying to attack me and his spirit was there in the house coming after me with a big knife and I was running up and down these nice carpeted stairs and there had been a man somewhere ewhich I had felt like was my protector but he got killed by the baddy so it was just me and him - I ran and ran and the man was coming after me - looking wild but singing an old red indian death song and it went on and I got cut on the wrist  and all i could hear was this death song and I slowly unveiled from sleep to find I was singing hte song and then as consciousness came around the words turned to mumble and I lost the song, but my wrist tingled


----------



## Pomplemous

I have a brilliant dream book which really gives common sense guidlines as to the meanings - it is better than other rubbishy dream books you can get - I learned alot from it and am fascinated by dreams.


----------



## DigitalDuality

^
I read a brief overview book about Freud's interpretations.. which bored me to death..  what's book are you speaking of?


----------



## sexyanon

Last night I knew I was dreaming yet I did not try to change the course of my dream. I acknowledged consciously in the dream that I was dreaming and could do whatever I wanted to do. But, I still did not have any choice in the dream, or so it seems, and a series of events ensued.

I wonder if these dreams mean anything.


----------



## SilverFeniks

Had another one of my cozy dreams the other night, this time I was in a diner at school with my long-time ex, then suddenly I was lying down with her on the floor in a law class, nodding off ... 

don't need to read too much into that one, that's for sure!  that's the first of my subconscious-taunting love-related dreams that actually involved someone I knew though; in the past, my mind created a new and different girl each time.  

At least this was the girl I really did love and actually dated for a while, not the one I had a brief fling with who killed herself or the one who got married and pregnant and moved to utah  

what's better, love or opiates?  I wish I could choose.


----------



## SomeOneElse001

I frequently have dreams where I'm lost in a huge (I'm talkin' huge-a-mongous) building.  They're really wierd, cuz it's like, I'll enter a room in the building, turn around to exit the room, and find that where I am is completely different than where I originally came from.  It's like being lost in a maze that changes with each step I take... Really weird.  One dream I remember in great detail...

I was, again, lost in this huge building.  I was with a few friends of mine, whom I couldn't identifly, but that I knew were friends.  We enter what appears to be the 'core' of the building, on the bottom level.  We are looking for someone or something, which I also cannot identify.  There is a huge courtyard, and looking up, I can see that the building must have hundreds of levels.  (**If anyone on this message board is familiar with Paolo Soleri and his concept of 'arcology', this building in my dream reminds me of what being inside of an arcology must be like**)  We begin moving through the building, and one-by-one, the friends I'm with begin to drop off - disappear, I guess.

Very soon, I am walking around by myself, and although there are many other people in the building going about their own business, I can't seem to communicate with any of them -- my greetings are met with blank stares and silence.  Eventually, I make it to some sort of library and the only person there is this little girl sitting underneath a water fountain (it's one of those ones that sticks out of the wall).  Her gaze is different from the blank stares I'm getting from everyone else... she seems to be the only person I've encountered so far with a spark of life in her.  Then, I ask her the fatal question, the one that changes my dream into a nightmare:

"Why is everyone acting so weird?"

She responds, "because it's looking for you."

At that point I look behind me, and the sliding door I came in from opens... and I quickly turn to the little girl who, of course, now is gone.  The water fountain is also gone -- in it's place is an opening to a long corridor.  Without looking behind me at what's come through the door, I run through the opening -- that slow dream run that feels like I'm trying to run underwater -- and make my way down the corridor.  To my left, there is a railing that overlooks the courtyard, now many hundreds of levels below.  To my right is a long window that seems to span the entire length of the corridor, and looking through that window I realize that I'm staring at the blackness of space.  There are many people in the corridor, and although they're all giving me the same death stares as everyone I met before the little girl in the library, nobody makes a move to restrain me or otherwise interact with me in any way.

On the opposite side of the courtyard, standing near the railing of a corridor probably 20 or so levels below, is a person... can't make out whether it's a guy or girl, but they're telling me to go to the bridge.  The bridge turns out to be an opening in the railing with a platform jutting out 3 or 4 feet.  Looking down, I realize that there are many other bridges on many other levels, and people are JUMPING ACROSS THEM!!  Mind you, the chasm is probably a few hundred feet across, and the person who told me to go to the bridge is motioning for me to jump down to her (I can see now that it's the girl from the library, only now she's older -- about my age).  Instead, in anger, I turn to face whatever is chasing me, but my curiosity is never to be fullfilled.  At this point I have begun to suspect that I'm dreaming, and as I turn around to face my pursuer, everything gets hazy and I find myself in bed (my real bed) with my face jammed between the bed and my nightstand.

I thought about that dream for the rest of the day, and even wrote down every detail I could remember in my laptop -- I'm sure I still have the file somewhere.

Has anyone ever had a similar dream?


----------



## froggygirl

My dreams are usually so vivid and so real that I can't tell them from my actual life. Most of the time I'm even scared to fall asleep because I don't know where my mind will take me.

I'd say about 80% of my dreams involve someone dying. Does anyone have any thoughts on that? 
I've gotten so use to them now, that I don't wake up in tears much anymore, but I'd like to know if someone has anything to say about it...


----------



## Church

*My weird dream last night*

This always happens every time I take break from smoking pot... I always get weird dreams and remember the shit out of them upon waking each morning....

Anywho, so the one I had last night was strange to me. If anyone would like to try to help me interpret it, please be my guest! 

_I was at a girl's house. We were in her driveway; I think I was trying to fix her car or something. At some point I felt the unmistakeable feeling of having diarheah in my pants. Naturally, I'm frantic, thinking about how uncool this is going to make me look (and smell) in front of a woman, so I rush inside her house to find the bathroom.

As I enter through her side door, which is near the kitchen, I see a bathroom... but there is no door. So I figure there's GOT to be another bathroom in the house, probably nearby a bedroom or something, and I start RUNNING through the house looking for one.

Her house is HUGE from the inside! There's no possible way it can be this big! I was just outside in the driveway, and from outside it looked like your average 2 bedroom house-- MAYBE 3 bedroom. But as I'm running through the house, it seems to be getting bigger. Almost as if the further I run, the more the house seems to be adding on to itself... yet I still can't find a bathroom. So I start running super-fast, and I'm knocking couch cushions out of the way as I run. I can even feel the little zipper on the cushions scratch me as I whiz by.

So eventually I see some sliding glass doors that probably lead to a back patio, where maybe a swimming pool is. I think of how a lot of people have bathrooms out by their pool, and I race through the doors...

Only there's no pool out here. I find myself standing in the middle of, what I can only refer to as a carnival ride?! You know how a lot of the carnival rides that go around and around in circles, like the Tilt-A-Whirl,  always have some kind of "tarp" that covers all the metal poles and stuff? Well, I'm standing on this "tarp" trying to balance myself as the ride circles around me, and I look back towards where the sliding glass doors were, and they aren't there. In fact, there's no evidence that I had just come out of a house. I'm simply in the middle of a carnival ride in the middle of an amusement park, and all I can think about is how nasty my pants feel, and how horribly I must smell._

This is where I woke up, and found myself in my bed. The first thing I did, of course, was check my shorts for shit, but thankfully there was none. Nor did I feel the need to go to the toilet, either. It was all [thankfully] just a dream...

But it sure felt real while it was happening, and I'm not sure I've ever experienced such strong tactile sensation in a dream before last night. It just sucks that THAT had to be the tactile sensation I felt! Why couldn't it have been about holding a pair of soft, beautiful breasts in my hands?

Church


----------



## aidz

hehe, my turn. most of my wierd dreams normally happen a day after I've rolled. Must be the MDMA working its way out of my brain. 

It all starts off in a supermarket. I was shopping for some food and there was this guy all in black with me following me where ever I went. So Im browsing through some items then I finally head over to the meat/fish section. I start talking to this lady selling some meat when suddenly everything starts to fade.(i duno how to describe this really but its something like in the matrix where those green lines start pouring down the screen) Im now on the rooftop of this supermarket and the black figure is still with me. "take this" he says and he hands me a gun, similar to a .45. The figure then pushes me down edge of the building. By this time I'm like, "what the fuck is going on??" Surprisingly, I land on the pavement on my feet(did some wierd acrobatic flips) and start shooting the windows of the supermarket parking lot like some psycho. Can't really remember what my surrounding looked like, all I know is that it was night time with a few lamp posts lighting up the area. While on my shooting spree some wierd red pieces of flesh start popping out of the supermarkets entrance. They looked like big clumps of flesh with blood sticking them together.

"your dead" a voice whispers to me
"what?" 
"YOUR DEAD" 

The pieces of flesh spurt out fire that engulfs my body. All I can see is fire now, and images of my parents start flashing before my eyes. The final picture was my mom and she looked REALLY old. Her face was all wrinkled up like a prune. Everything gets hazy after that and before I knew it I was back to reality staring at the ceiling of my bedroom.

Seems like something out of a video game but damn I was so terrified after waking up. I swore of E for a while after this happened. 

Last thing, for a while I've been having dreams where my teeth kept falling off. Anyone know what this might mean? maybe i should be going to the dentist?:D


----------



## masaz

I love dreaming....is something I'm good at ;D

I have a recurring dream in which I have the ability to float in mid air, it's really weird and when I wake up I'm almost depressed cos I can't do it.
Find it so strange, the dreams feel incredibly real, but this ability to float and do god knows what mid air acrobatics is rarely central to the actual dream.

Been having ones recently where people die lots, or I get fucked over. And they're always so vivid. My dreams make me feel different when I wake up, depending on what they were about....and a lot of them seem to come true to some extent. Bizarre....

Yeah I know that wasn't a description of a dream, more a ramble, but yeah...


----------



## jpgrdnr

K, here goes. I sort of have recurring dreams where I'm somewhere in a field....the people changed but the location seems linked somehow. This is more for interest sake than anything else. The names have been changed.

I dreamt of Teresa and Linsey (Teresa and Lindsey seemed to be lovers, which is bizarre, old high school friends, went to the prom with another person, Kevin who was seeing Teresa at the time) at a pseudo concert rave party. Did we meet randomly? It was
darker, more countryside. Rural almost like a port at times. I had the idea that Astral Projection was supposed to play there. I go outside to roll a joint. My weed was in a circular case (sort of like a hockey puck, silver, I had a lot but there were pine cones in it I think). Someone was having a fit, a girl, when I left so I stuck my hand in her mouth so she wouldn't bite her tongue off. Then she got help? Ok I left and then I went to roll a j. Did I succesively roll one? I remember buggering around for a bit. Then I go back inside?

...

Then we were driving around in circles. Teresa and Lindsey were in the car. We get busted for weed. Did the cop step inside the car? He was actually standing in the car, sort of like an acid flash back. Very surreal. Hand 
cuffs. And then some sort of mock trial.


----------



## NotCarp

Hey Snolly, I rekon I have similar kinds of dreams...

I often have terrible nightmares where I wake up covered in sweat and I find myself in similar situations afterward. Not exactly coz my dreams are pretty intense, but its like the dream was an extreme dramatization of the real event.  Im glad I have them because they help me to identify my little problems.
I figure its my subconscious giving me warning signals, why do you think you have them?


Do you have to hold your breath to fly? i've talked to others that fly in their dreams that way, like you take a really deep breath, relax and think light thoughts then you just up and float away like a helium balloon.


----------



## masaz

I dunno, I think you're prolly right with the subconscious warning signals thing....certainly feels like that.

Gonna have to try flying like that, cos I love those dreams more than any of them :D


----------



## Cyon

I just woke up from a dream, where I was walking through a big mall.. I can clearly remember the entire blueprint of the place.. with sections and elevators between the floors.. 

On the walls there were something that resembled soda-vending machines.. and I clearly remember one of them depicting a picture of some guy with futuristic sports-shoes and the text "Only in canned version".. 

They were closing down the place for the day when I was going through it.. there were guards right behind me going the same way I was, towards an elevator going downstairs.. they were checking to see that there were no people left hiding around in the corridors, but somehow they couldn't see me.. like I was just a spirit..

I see lot's of people here dream of situations surrounding friends etc.. I never do that.. I just feel like an orb observing some other timeplane.. kinda.. 8(

In allmost all of my dreams it just feels like I'm clearly remembering things I have experienced sometimes, but that I also know is not in this lifetime.. It feels so familiar but at the same time so remote..

Another point of interest.. Everytime I have a dream that I remember as clearly as this one, it triggers something in my brain that allows me to remember allmost all other dreams I have ever had.. just like I'm able to do with some psychadelics.. 

I see these places and situations so vividly.. I feel like I could pretty much design the whole city that I see these dreams taking place in, just out of my memories.. 

Hmm.. anyone who can identify somehow?..


----------



## kooky_swanky

I know I have a lot of interesting dreams and often too, but by the time I get up in the morning I've usually forgotten most of the detail. Never really had one like last night however.

Started of as a lucid dream with a small amount of control, I was at a party and there was music playing. So I'me walking around and I decide to go and chat to some girl standing in the corner. Suddenly everything goes blindingly white, at the time it felt like the light at the end of the tunnel or the white light that one might experience in near death incident. The music from the party is suddenly incredibly loud, overwhelming and I can feel the physicallity of the sound waves pulsing in my head. It was all really intense and unfortunatly my unconscious self decided it was time to pull out, which took a little while, but I managed to wake up.

Hopefully if it happens again, I can stick around for a little bit longer and see what comes next, but man I love dreaming, especially lucid dreaming or widescreen vision.

Happy sleeping everyone


----------



## Leg

I had a dream last night that I was Pamela Anderson (I am male, btw) and I was basically in some animated cartoon.

It was all very funny and strange, until this completely realistic-looking man (who was my boyfriend, I think) started running behind me, and eventually penetrated me in my anus, per my request. Right after he did this, he was going to pull out, but I had to check to make sure his penis was actually there. (???? lol)

Then I woke up.
This dream was real, I'm not making it up. I thought it was funny as hell when I woke up, and I still do.
I was freakin turned on, too.
Damn...strange, huh?
I dunno, that's my mind for ya! :D


----------



## CryoPhuze

*1 episode to note; lucidity and you*

As the mind is shifted from mechanic processing and motor skill function, the majority of the noggins usage during wake hours, it directs processes to alternate means, there so runs a phenomenon subliminative autosequence, minimalizing motor function to mandatory diaphram control, and heartbeat, and thermoactive valance...keeping us sustained for continual lifeforce. Thus, during these times, under hibernation...nap, or regular sleep mode, the mind is under subliminal random pulsations, as far as imaginative daze. and the dreaming advantage we intellegent creatures hold is a powerful and mystical godright. To dream is to see siphon blind mental electric creation, and to control thy dream is to be adept as a neuromental shaman of the modern world.
The key to unlocking the tru magic of your minds capable abilities to more vivid scenarios, is meditation, and pre-sleep channeling, and retinal disillusionment. And once you dream often as 2-5 days/ wk, and remember many visual apparations, and the details undergoing, and that of unrealistic fantasy gateways, you will have then become experienced with lucidity, and lucid dreaming. It aint easy, nor extremely expunging...but perservere..and the dream theatre will unfold.

My sample dream is one of a few years ago...

Though short, very strange.

I was with a large group of what seemed to be a field trip, and we were walking away from a school in the middle of some forest, and we headed downhill through a decently sized woodland, making our way to a clearing, what eventually lead to a railway, and descended down to the near bottom of the hillside, to a trussel bridge, stretching far across to the other side of the ravine. we were all decided to cross the bridge, with no contest, as if the rail was not in use, and continued across, then about halfway, i noticed a calamity of cloudwork above, and suddenly a great tornado started making its way to our location, and we didnt go back, but started to run across to the adjacent side, with some fear...well i wasnt too scared... and somehow, with how close it had came to us, we made it across, and then the dream faded and i probably woke up. This one was one of the only simple and short written dreams ive archived into memory.

YAY! keep on dreamin!  peace
CryoSCepteR
aka DJ PhuZeoN


----------



## CryoPhuze

*the most ironic dream*

this is funny, this was not part of dream, well i was at a party, sometime ago back in maybe 98 yes, and i was not inebriated in any way, SOBER... 
and to my recollection, perry "paris" ellis and live horn artist translucent was performing, and i couldnt keep awake, not at all, which sucked cause they are dope artists, and i was sitting on the sidewall with some chics i just met, and i fell out, spontaneously, and the dream started here...

Its IRONIC, but i dreamed i was at a party, and this incredible bass was thumping, and i think i was dancing, and it was short, and i remember not much more, but that of when i woke, i was confused, and mind foggy, and the music and lights of the real party slowly came into motion, like i was coming back from fishin out or something...it was really cool at the time, but silly and ironic!

peace kids


----------



## crazygav

*nightmares*

i swear i have the strangest nightmares this is probably my first ever nightmare i could remember i was about 8 years old (10 yrs ago). here we go...
its pitch black and gravity seems to be pulling itself into my body but i cant see. and from inside my body theres this voice that makes u shit your dacks. all this voice was saying, well counting really going up to really giant numbers for example one trillion one million two hundred and seven. then once it would get to a certain number it would go backwards all the way to the negative of that number and after that repeat going up and down back and forth. i was only eight and within my dream i would scream kick and shout but i was like locked in and wouldnt, couldnt wake up and nothing i did would make the voice turn off. This particular nightmare was re-occuring happening about 1 up to 7 times a year untill i was 16. this is probably the worst nightmare i have had to date and wish it to never happen again. and people wonder why i go mental if i do too much math at school or home.


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

I've been having the most realistic dreams I could imagine. 2 nights ago I was on the boardwalk with friend and a case of beer. The coolest thing about it was that the beer tasted so good. I realized it had that distinct beer taste but it was almost sweet. I know it was bud lite, even though I dont remember the exact words, and I somehow made up my own "new" design for the can. At least I thoughts it was a new look that bud lite came out with. Then as we were drinking I got deeply paranoid cause I thought the cops would catch us, like it felt more intense than the strongest "waking" paranoia. Pretty much as soon as I woke up I knew I had a awesome dream but couldn't remember what the hell it was about, just that it was super realistic.

Then last nite what prolly even cooler. I was in an apartment building with some people and a bunch of coke, then the next thing I know the cops are knocking on the door. The first thing that jumped my mind was to get rid of the coke. But since there were bags of it everywhere I said screw it and bailed out a back window. Before I left I grabbed some kinda pistol. So then I'm running across building roof tops away from the police and I dump the gun in some dumpster. I eventually ended up trying to walk across some kinda phone wiring to the next building. Again, I get super paranoid of the height and somehow lay down on the wires and hug them for dear life. Then for some reason I decide to jump down, without considering whether I would get hurt from a fall of that height. 

This is where it gets really cool... I end up on the ground and realize I'm not hurt and put it all together and realized I was dreaming all this. Then I took complete control and started matrix jumping around a feild or somekinda court yard. This was the greatest thing I've ever had happen in a dream. But once I realized I was dreaming I felt like I was slowly becoming concious that I really was in bed.  So I only  ended up getting 5 good jumps in. 

But yeah I'm pretty sure thats the first time I was in control of "reality" during my dream. theres been times where I was aware I was dreaming but I couldnt acutually change anything.


----------



## Raw Evil

*Interpret This*

Here's one open for interpretation:

I'm travelling up a mountain. I'm in my usual seat in a minivan (my family used to own one but that was like 5 years before the dream). The path is very steep and windy. I get a feeling of urgency - like I can't wait for the trip to be over, to the magnitude of "i really need to pee right fucking now" but not actually needing to pee.

Next thing I know, we're nearly at the top and the sense of urgency is now unbearable. I'm trying to figure out why it's so urgent, and just before we get to the top, I wake up.

I dreamt this when I was 14. Explanations?


----------



## qwe

this occured after going back to sleep one morning

there was a 2d layer of geometric patterns, mostly greenish.  behind that there was another. and another.  i was looking "down" on these 2d patterns (not really looking down, as the universe was 2d, and i saw the geometric patterns as an overview, one replacing the other

this occured durnig a nap in the middle of the day

i was in a room to get something real quick.  someone else (a fat girl who is in one of my classes in RL) came in the room.  at first i thought nothing of it.  then she tried to choke me, we fought, during the fight time slowed down so much that when i tried to pull my arm back to jab her it barely moved at all, or perhaps i was dying at that moment and my body would not respond

so anyways then i am in nothing, laying down with my arms out, with no ground or any object in sight, unable to move my body at all (because i am dead or is time slowed down?), though i desperately want to be able to move, and so i am for abuot a minute in intense frustration and fear, and also try to wake myself up which occurs gradually, and i slowly return to feeling my body in my bed and being able to communicate with my muscles, a few times before i completely woke up i think i opened my eyes to try to wake up faster but i may have just been opening up my "dream" eyes


----------



## finetiming

Hey Raw Evil...Perhaps you were just anxious to wake up? Hehehe, ah simplicity.  I find dreams usually pretain to events that are effecting our subconcious motives in waking life.  That is, we often experience desires, feelings, etc. which we can not reflect on in our waking hours: we are too busy living!  Likely your fourteen year old self was urgent for some perspective (like the vantage point you would gain from being on top of a mountain).  But the urgency is what is really being expressed.

For anyone who wants to gain a better perspective on your dreams remember this: in your dream "You" are not dreaming.  What you experience as your self in your dream is your dream ego.  As Mr. Pamela Anderson can tell you, you dream ego can assume any form.  So what about all those other characters in your dream?  They are you too!

Furthermore, Raw Evil, the van and the mountain are also you.  Try this: when you are interpreting your dreams, replay the dream from the perspective of another character or object in the dream and use the first person.  
so Leg could say:  " I dreamt I was Pamela Anderson getting butt f*cked by my boyfriend" and conversely " I dreamt I was Pamela Anderson's boyfriend, and I was penetrating her anus per her request."  

Quite the mind f*ck, wouldn't you agree? 

finetiming


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

Last night I was a lion in my dream, and i was defending a female lion in a tree from a challenging lion


----------



## asmodeus256

I have realized that I am a dream character in someone else's dream.


----------



## Hessel R.K.

here is a great one.  

I woke up, and had overslept, so I threw on a shirt and went to class, during which I failed an exam.  I walked back to my dorm, feeling like shit, but i noticed it was a nice day out so it wasn't too bad.  

I got back into my room, and decicded to take a nap cuz I was still sleepy.  But I couldnt figure out my goddamn alarm clock.  I slowed down, looked at it, and saw the numbers were all fucked up...  doh..  I realized I was still fucking asleep from the night before.  I didnt even think to do any lucid dream shit, tho, just laid down in bed and went to sleep.  

I woke up a half hour before my real life alarm went off, feeling really refreshed, but still like shit because the emotions from failing the exam carried over.

What made the dream interesting to me was the fact that I felt the sun on  me when I was outside, felt uncomfortable in the chair taking the exam, and felt really comfortable laying down in bed.   I dont remember feeling those trivial physical sensations in my dreams before.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

*2 dreams with similar outcomes   wtf happened?*

I had the first dream about six weeks ago.   It was an ordinary dream set in some random, made up location.  Nothing out of the ordinary was happening.  All of the sudden I realized that I was dreaming.  I look forward to this happening as it doesn't happen often.  Also, i tend to wake up right after it happens.  So i immediately tried to fly.  I had my legs crossed and rose up about 20 ft.  The strange thing was, while i was rising and then floating, I had this incredible rush all over my body.  It was more powerful than anything i have ever experienced.  It was like a spiritual orgasm but that doesn't do it justice at all.  I woke up on my couch.  I stood up and tried to make light of what had just happened.  all of the sudden I noticed that I was still dreaming.  I walked about three streps until my body collapsed onto the floor and I woke up. (really woke this time)

They second dream I had was last night.  I was sitting in a square hot tub.  But not a real hot tub. Everything at this point was sort of drawn in.  It was just kind of like being in a 3d sketch.  I was thinking about how good the warmth of the hot tub felt.  and then for some reason i though about rolling.  I looked at another person in the hot tub and thought/said... why can't you understand how great this is.  Then i thought... Why can't I understand how great this is.  It was like an apiphiny.  I suddenly felt very warm and happy.

Then a square appeared just beyond the corner of the tub.  When i felt myself moving towards it, i knew that it was a portal of some kind.  The closer I got the stronger this feeling became.  Suddenly, all i could see what Light.  I had a similar feeling come over my body that did in the first dream.  This time however, It was insanely strong.  I can't really use words to describe the power of what came over me.  To say it was incredible would be the understatement of a lifetime.  It was like being on xtc, but infinitely greater.  The light all of the sudden disappeared and the feeling grew even stronger.  I think i know now what it is to be blind.  It's not that i saw black, it's that I didn't see at all.  At this point I felt as if i had my last choice.  If i did not stop this incredible feeling I would never come back to reality.  I felt like i would be stuck in it forever.  I shook it by turning my inner monologue back on.  and then i woke up.

What in the fuck happened?   This was both the weirdest and most powerful experience of my life.  Can anyone make sense of it.  For some reason, I feel like pulling away from that feeling was a terrible mistake.  It just felt so close to dying.  not in a bad way though.  if that makes any sense.


----------



## neonhippie

i do not know, but my guess would be that you had or have been having what it seems are out of body experiences. But that is if u believe in outer body experience, but things i have read some people have explained it like that.
Waking up and then realizing that you dreaming and looking at yourself.
so can you see yourself in these dreams, sleep?
Or when you float are you floating all together?
oh have you taken anything before bed, that could effect your dreams.
warm body sensations
portals and things like that.

I will look for some of the explanations and post them 

i don't know
later 
B


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

melatonin and some pot^^

The second dream i had was completely through my own eyes.  I didn't see myself at all.  It was like i was just experiencing the whole thing..if that makes sense at all


----------



## neonhippie

maybe the pot is making you have the dreams that you are having.


----------



## joystick

I drank some hydrocodone cough syrup the other night and then dreamed that my Dad was in the process of forcibly cutting off my dick with a butcher knife and I had to try to cut him first in self-defense--classic Freudian castration anxiety perhaps or perhaps something more sinister?


----------



## IntoXicated

what a hell of a trip man, what were u on


----------



## IntoXicated

im talkin about that first one in the thread


----------



## qwe

i remember a nice dream
i felt more "awake" than normal

i was flying, at first in teh clouds
i gradually lost altitude through the whole dream until eventually i was near the ground
it lasted several minutes
through the whole time, my skin felt extremely dry, which is to be expected because A. i have dry itchy skin normally and B. i was flying, wind was pounding into my fast, drying out my skin...interesting my dream would take this into account
i flew through patches of trees, but mostly it was over golden fields, not sure what they were
i almost made it to a large forest but woke up, and i was only a meter or two off the ground so i dont think i would have made it into the forest without being on the ground first

its nice when such a focused and real dream comes.   usually my dreams are completely random where everything makes sense at the time but its really completely nonsensical (not just the story, but the entire reality, like i look at something twice and its rotated differently) and i am not really aware at all during them, im like a robot, and i usually do things and think "thank god that was a dream" when i awake


----------



## BigRed09

rewiiired said:
			
		

> the post about satan/the cigerette/and the hot topic


too long to quote but oh well

god that scared the shit out of me just readin that i would have flipped out at him when he said satan, especially if he was in my friends (or whoever's) body


----------



## MobiusTrip

i've had some pretty weird-ass dreams in my day.  here's a few that stick out in my mind. 

#1:  I'm in what seems to be Isreal in the time of Jesus.  I'm walking around a village when I see jesus sitting down leaned back on the side of a building.  I look at him for a moment and we start communicating - not talking at all - but communicating (psychically i guess).  then i realise something that i cannot describe in words, i can only say that i understood him, but that doesn't begin to describe the intense feeling.  after that, a light started radiating from his hand and soon engulfed everything.  at that point - and this is truly impossible to describe fully in words - i knew everything, i understood everything.  it felt like i was remembering everything i'd forgotten because it all seemed so familiar.   

needless to say when i woke up i was confused and a bit shaken (i was only 12 at the time).  it's got a very obvious explanation, but the events are not the strange part.  what _still_ messes with my head today is that feeling of enlightenment.  i can still remember what it felt like (complete indescribable ecstacy), but cannot experience it directly (except once when i was meditating on lsd - 6 years after the dream happened). 

#2:  This one is much more recent.  It happened about a month ago.  I've read lots about lucid dreaming but have never experienced it.  In this dream, i'm in a restaurant or a diner, sitting in a booth, when all of a sudden i realize that i'm dreaming, that this diner is not real - when, at the moment, it felt real enough to be, well, real.  then, what i can only describe as this "matrix"-esqe effect where everything, all of reality, disappeared and i was existing in this void.  and right at the moment that everything dissolved into the void, i woke up.  that has to be one of the strangest experiences of my life. 


i dreamed last night, that i was running around shooting everyone, just killing mercilessly.  but i'm still putting that one back together in my head.  might post it later though.


----------



## qwe

i was outside of my house, on the right off my driveway.  i saw some dolphins (I'm int he midwest, around no water, the dolphins were in the air) and swam with the dolphins (in the air).  i found that they were following a leaf.  i forgot about hte dolphins (hence they dissapeared) and followed the leaf.  

i realised (by teaching myself) the leaf was migrating.  i followed it down the street, around a corner, and onto a driveway.  Then it was time for the leaf to migrate back home.  I learned (by teaching myself) that when leaves migrate back home, they go on a direct path, so most get stopped by something on the way.  I helped the leaf along by moving its path so it wouldnt be stopped by the roof of a house (I swam up there)

the leaf plopped down in the driveway it started it and i played basketball with a girl and thats the dream


----------



## sexyanon2

I've had a few of these.

Some weird image pops up, either in the small of my view or taking up all of it, and I freak the fuck out.

I twitch really fast in the dream, my heart beat skyrockets, and I'm overall terrified. I/my head shakes like the "zombie" guy in House on Haunted Hill when his head shakes really fast.

And it's just little things too. Like my most recent dream was I was reading one of AN's post and some little dude popped up from the top of my screen. I went beserk after that, completely terrified in my dream. And a little scared when I woke up.

Fun stuff. No clue what those mean.


----------



## soma420

This happened to me last night, not sure if its lucid dreaming or what.  It felt like I woke up but not really all the way, and I was hearing strange noises.    I found that I could control the noises and soon I was making up music in my head that I felt I could "hear."  I don't know how long it lasted, but I remembered it later today very clearly.  I think I was at least semi awake because I remember knowing that I was in my bed.  It sounded like the noise was coming from under the bed and this freaked me out a little until I kind of accepted that it wasn't real.  If that was lucid dreaming then it was awesome, is there any way to get better at it?  I know I can sometimes control the content of my dreams by thinking about it as I'm going to sleep, but getting control of something like this would be amazing.


----------



## soma420

oh yeah, and I have a few dreams that I remember from childhood.  One, I was spending the night at my friends house when I was real little, I decided to try sleeping on my back because I had never done it, wanted to see what it was all about.  I remember being in a big white empty space and I was lying on my back on a bed.  I wasn't restrained but I couldn't get up.  You know that yellow guy froim Dr. Seuss's Fox in Socks?  His huge head was descending on top of me with his mouth open.  I saw my family nearby but they didn't do anything.
Another one was I dreamt I was at my grandmother's house where we use to go and stay on holidays and such.  My mom told me to go to bed and as I was walking away from the the kitchen, I looked and saw their big grandfather clock(which was supposed to be in the living room) and saw a guy peek out from inside it.  I freaked the fuck out but my parents didn't believe me.
The last one I remember is being in a very cartoony sort of swamp in a boat.  I somehow got eaten by an alligator.  I remember it distinctly being cartoony and the alligator's mouth was a pink and had ridges going down it.


----------



## Piggy_G

I sometimes have those reoccuring tooth dreams, where all my teeth are lose and falling out or that they all shatter and I can feel all the bits in my mouth.  I've heard many different interpretaions of these dreams, ranging from meaning that you are starting a new stage in your life, to a disaster or nasty accident that is awaiting to happen.

I've had dreams where I am aware that I am dreaming and therefore I am paying careful attetion to detail.  Once I wake up I don't remember much of the detail though. I guess it's what you call a lucid dream.  

On another occasion,  I was telling people in my dream that I was dreaming, and that they were in my dream and that this wasn't real.

I have also had a dream where I was doing that flicking of light switches (those of you who have seen _Waking Life_ will know what I am talking about) to dtermine whether I was dreaming or not.  Since a flick of the light switch, did turn the light on or off, I assumed it was real and that i wasn't dreaming.


----------



## hashish2020

I had a disturbing dream last night.  I was wondering around Montreal (where I live) with my best friend here, the girl I was hooking up with back in Jersey when I lived there and who I want to come up and visit me, tho she seems to either not want to or is not able to (see how much I trust women?) and my first (and only?  the other girl I may be in love with but I don't know) love.  So my first love asks these really sketchy looking thug-type characters for some brown (heroin) and I say not to do it.  She goes to do it, and we leave the other two for the rest of the dream.  I remember arguing with her not to do it, but really wanting to do it.  We take it (IV) and then I can;t remeber/it ended.


----------



## indelibleface

I continue to have this basic recurring dream: I meet a woman, usually from my past, but it could be someone I've never met. We decide to have sex, and we look around for a place to have it. We're usually in a familiar place, whether it be my college, a park, Ventura Blvd. in Los Angeles, my grandmother's house, et cetera. Anyway, we search and search for a perfect, private location, but we're _never_ able to find a place to have sex. Whether we're interrupted by nosy onlookers or just nervous about the location itself, we _never_ have intercourse because of one or more of these reasons. This has happened in my dreams many times over the past several months.

*Any interpretations?* I'm sure there's some weird meaning behind all of this.


----------



## coulage

i. have some weird fucking arsed dreams. but 1 that is burnt into my mind, recurred for, i kid u not, at least 4years...

i would have been maybe 5 or 6 at the time? its my birthday, and im having a party. all my friends are there, but i cant name them...its time for lunch, and freddy kruger is the chef! he's wearing a chef high hat and apron and everything! (none of this seems abnormal to anyone, btw) lunch is party pies and sausage rolls. freddy tells us (me) there is one poisonous piece. i have to choose one to eat, i pick the bad one and i die. as i fade away, freddy is laughing hysterically.

so, i rewind the dream (yes, i actually see the black and white snow screen) and start over. this time picking a different piece of food to the last time, and once again, i die. rewind, etc etc, each time dying from eating a poisoned party pie and freddy pissing himself at my expense!! and for years on end the same dream, dying over and over all night~~~!!!



he made an appearance in another recurring dream i had around the same time too. i thik it may have taken turns with the one above. but my sister is sunbaking on a deckchair in our living room. i walk past and she morphs into freddy kruger. he/she attacks me. i try to reach the alarm button for help, but i cant quite, as freddy is holding me back. recurring recurring...


whats the moral? dont let your kids watch scary movies!!!!


----------



## dada

In dreams i find one is never hesitant in getting violent toward enemies, not lately but i used to be very aware in dreams, aware enough to have sex with women in my dream, aware enough to use matrix style fighting on my enemies.

 One time after a matrix fight with some swordsman he vanished and the only remainder of him was a white feather with a red bow on it. I decided i would attempt to take it back to realitie with me. I picked it up held it infront of my eyes as to keep an eye on it then i woke up, i was on my back lookingup at my hands, suprise suprise i didn't have the feather but the wierd thing was i could CLEARLY still feel the feather in my hand like i was holding on to it so I decided to get up with out using my hands so i cud still feel the feather but the instant    i moved i REALLY woke up and my hands were at my side. 

Just the tip of the iceberg to the weird shit that happens after dark.


----------



## punkybutt

kittyinthedark said:
			
		

> *_high_life_: if you think your "wetting the bed dream" is bad, listen to mine.  I had this dream every once in a while when i was little where I would get up, walk across the hall and go to the bathroom.  Like I would actually dream that I walked into the bathroom across from my room, sit down on the toilet, take my piss, flush, and then get back to bed perfectly normally.  And then i'd wake up in a puddle....   :D  *



HAHAHAHAHA i've totally had that dream, too


----------



## SgTaIrBoRnE

^

I used to dream about waiting outside the bathroom in a line with my brother and sisters, and i was at the end.  I would have to piss so bad it hurt.  I would make it to the toilet, in my dream, but when i awoke i had pissed myself.

the wierd thing is that i always had the same dream when i pissed myself, waiting in line outside the bathroom.  eventually i started to catch myself in the dream and wake up.
----------------------------

I want to be able to do what i used to in dreams, realize im dreaming and do whatever i want.  i cant do it anymore for some reason.  i used to control dreams, anyone else ever do that?  now i just wake up and am like SHIT, maintain, maintain thought and unconciousness, but cant.

i always loved flying, then loosing the belief that i control the dream and falling, but not hurt when i hit the ground and fly again.  hope someone can relate to me, its quite fun to control dreams, i need to study on that and see if i can get back to doing it.


----------



## FreshFr0mDet0x

just watched waking life.  i don't sleep that much anymore.  only when i have to.  i prefer to meditate and take drugs.  yes i am a frotunate son, and so are we all.  some stuff in that movie is incredible.  i got a massage yesterday from a girl while in just the right mental place and she and together i transcended time space and our bodies.  not in a sexual way either.  it was fucking incredible.


----------



## Sphinx (Afterlife)

so othernight im standing outside, I look up at the stars, and theres this one that is at least 3x the size of the biggest star in the sky, emitting pure white light, it looked extremely high up in the sky and was slicing at a speed that ive never seen something so high move at. Then it stopped dead, slid from side to side, and continued on behind some trees and disappeared. At the same time I was compelled to look up, the military air base down the way was sounding up with jets takin off, and this was late at night, they rarely launch anything at night, let alone jets. It was weird. How I just happened to look at the perfect time to see it.

So then I goto bed. And have one of the shortest feeling dreams ever, usually my dreams feel extremely long and tire me out. But this was instant. It was me standing where I was that night with two anonymous people, on the horizon I seen a speckle of a red dot, a red star, yet I sensed incredible ANGER from it it was fuckin absurd, I felt something was wrong it was against me, and it just instantly turned into that same white orb id seen. It sliced across the night sky and I pointed it out to the two people I was with, and to my absolute suprise they acknowledged seeing it as well, and right as they acknowledged it it unleashed the most eerie, most undescribable sound that made and still makes every hair on my body stand up on end. It was as if the sound was never a sound, just raw emotion augmenting waves but interpreted as a sound. As it let it out it disappeared from view only to appear right next to my head, I felt its energy next to my skull, such indredibly powerful energy, so far it felt as only 2-3 seconds of time had passed since I first seen the red speckle star. Both people I was with I could sense their fear and my own I was shaking with it that sound had fucked me up and the orb just slammed itself into my head, and next thing was just a golden couldron that exploded with white light, and for a breif second I understood everything there ever was to ever understand about the universe and existence, only to be snapped awake an instant later and lose all memory of what was learned. The entire dream feeling like it was only 5 seconds long max. Such a quick, absurd, eerie mindfuck.


----------



## masaz

I'm finding it harder and harder to distinguish dreams from real life now. It's weird.

Last night I went to bed a little hungover, mostly ill. Lay down and started to see things inside my head, a man sat on a park bench. Got this bizarre shaky feeling and the next I know I'm sat at my computer talking to my gf online. I'm still feeling shaky and ill all through this, and I tell her I feel bad. I then think 'Hang on, what's going on? I went to bed, how am I here?'

Then I'm back in my bed and hearing voices. A conversation, pretty loud. I walk out into the corridor and there's silence. At this point I don't know whether I'm awake, asleep or having some weird out of body thing.

Fall back into bed still shaking and sick. I hear a metallic robotic voice, high pitched, saying something about wires. Threatening. Really fucking scary. I screamed like fuck, but I couldn't make much noise, or move. That's when I definitely woke up. 

Sat there and then turned the light on. Felt spaced out and fucked up. I don't know what did it. I've had dreams/weird out of body things like that before, but not as terrifying as this. Anyone, ideas? 

Also recently I have been having dreams about being naked in public


----------



## u-n-I-o-n

ResinBrain said:
			
		

> But my strangest dream occured a few days ago. I was my girlfriend, she was me. We were enjoying making love together and experiencing what it feels like to be the other sex. I'm still kinda puzzled and confused by it. Nevermind I enjoyed it



It clearly is a sign that you are homosexual, if not half.


----------



## roger the shrubber

Piggy_G said:
			
		

> I sometimes have those reoccuring tooth dreams, where all my teeth are lose and falling out or that they all shatter and I can feel all the bits in my mouth.  I've heard many different interpretaions of these dreams, ranging from meaning that you are starting a new stage in your life, to a disaster or nasty accident that is awaiting to happen.


ive had this a couple times before. i find it quite an uncomfortable dream... its a bit worrying because you start to freak out that your teeth are going to be ruined forever


----------



## OUTOFBODYtraveler

i dont know i have always pretty good lucid dreaming i train this ability  i  dont know i always have like dreams about some war killing  and its not only one war i dream about wars in middle ages hands  guts evrywhere  w dreaming about vietnam korea ww1 ww2 all that shit  maybe its becouse i like history and i read a loot about wars and global conflicts :] in  evry dream im difrent soldier in one sniper in other medic  marine ranger and i have this dreams  like 4months straight now ^^ but its not so scary after some  time :] plus i smoke specialherbs thatt gives you lucid dreaming  they are called Calea zacatechichi


----------



## nicktimesthree

snolly said:
			
		

> Sat there and then turned the light on. Felt spaced out and fucked up. I don't know what did it. I've had dreams/weird out of body things like that before, but not as terrifying as this. Anyone, ideas?



I have gone through periods when my dreams were very hostile.  As long as the voices stop when you wake up I would say you are just going through a difficult phase of dreaming.  

Are you dealing with a lot of stress, finding it hard to communicate to people who are important to you?  Sometimes our dreams will embody all that real-world stress.  Also, the hypnogogic stage of sleep is just a crazy scene ... most people don't remember it at all but everyone experiences it.  Maybe you are unusually conscious of the hypnogogic madness?  I was too until I started taking meds that put me right to sleep.  Mirtazapine is a good med for sleep-disturbances.

Lately, I have a dream friend.  When my dreams start to turn toward the stressful, a wolf comes and leads me away.


----------



## TurdFurgeson

Crazy, i just read about dreams at howstuffworks.com and am currently practicing to train my brain to be more apped for lucid dreaming. ANyways, here's a crazy reoccurring dream i've had and then just a pretty weird funny one.

Crazy Reoccurring dream, sorta, had it for like a week straight, things were a bit different each time though.

I'm sleeping in my house and wake up on my bed and i'm scared for some reason.  So i'm getting up and moving really fast like i'm shocked on my bed, and i fall off.  When i fall off, my head is bleeding and I'm freaking out and then for some reason i all of a sudden knew i was in a dream.  After realizing this, i thought to myself if that the only way out of this hell hole was to kill myself.  So i run and jump out my window head first and wake up before i hit the ground.


Funny dream.
I wake up and hear someone crying, all of a sudden i hvae wicked good hearing and vision and i realize that there's a little fly in a wedding dress on my window sill crying.  I ask her what's wrong and her husband stood her up at the alter and her heart is shattered.  So i talk to her for a goodtime and make her feel better and forget about it, and next thing you know i'm asking her if lookin through her eyes was really like lookin for a keliedescope.  I forget what her answer was.  oh yeah, and i convinced her that there's "other flies in the sky."  Corny, i know, but it's a good dream.


----------



## masaz

nicktimesthree said:
			
		

> I have gone through periods when my dreams were very hostile.  As long as the voices stop when you wake up I would say you are just going through a difficult phase of dreaming.
> 
> Are you dealing with a lot of stress, finding it hard to communicate to people who are important to you?  Sometimes our dreams will embody all that real-world stress.  Also, the hypnogogic stage of sleep is just a crazy scene ... most people don't remember it at all but everyone experiences it.  Maybe you are unusually conscious of the hypnogogic madness?  I was too until I started taking meds that put me right to sleep.  Mirtazapine is a good med for sleep-disturbances.
> 
> Lately, I have a dream friend.  When my dreams start to turn toward the stressful, a wolf comes and leads me away.



Yeah, a whole fuckton of stress at the moment  Dreams are getting weirder, am taking sleeping tablets now too, which are making things more interesting but seem to be knocking the hypnogogic madness down to just amusing little scenes and sounds rather than full on horror.

I could do with one of those dream guides I think. The only time I don't get nightmares is when I'm sleeping with my gf.


----------



## psy

waking life is an awesome movie...usually I can't remember the details of most of my dreams




			
				FreshFr0mDet0x said:
			
		

> just watched waking life.  i don't sleep that much anymore.  only when i have to.  i prefer to meditate and take drugs.  yes i am a frotunate son, and so are we all.  some stuff in that movie is incredible.  i got a massage yesterday from a girl while in just the right mental place and she and *together i transcended time space and our bodies*. not in a sexual way either.  it was fucking incredible.



aw i wish someone would come give me a massage
sounds magic


----------



## Raw Evil

*Weird action-adventure dream*

I had the weirdest, most action-filled and fun dream ever a couple of weeks ago.

I had taken a combination of Melatonin (12mg), Valerian (2000mg), and Vitamin B-6 (150mg) - I'd heard it was supposed to potentiate dreams, so I thought I'd give it a go, and did it ever!

It was like some sort of cross-genre movie. Very random. I have to start halfway through the dream however, because that's as far back as I can remember.

I was chasing my brother Jonno down a corridor, which happened to be inside a tall building. At this stage (from the very few details I have noticed) it looks like some sort of hospital, but at the same time reminds me of my university building (which in real life resembles a 13-floor deck of cards on its side in the middle of the city). We were on about the middle floor. I was trying to stop my brother from attracting attention, because some bad guys wanted him dead. We get to a door on the left, and Jonno nearly goes through it when the other wall busts open, revealing a large battle-mech and a small band of (what look like) mercenaries. I try to help him fight them off (somehow we have becomed armed) but he tells me to go, he can handle this himself.

I run back along the corridor in the direction I came from, and head for the elevator. My friends and I all get in (yes, they just appeared, and it made perfect sense for them to do so at the time), and press the button for the basement floor. The lift takes zero seconds to reach its destination (no time to be bored in a dream I suppose), and without noticing my surroundings I step out.

After a brief delay I notice that I am in a large rectangular glass room with stairs on one side. This seems perfectly normal, because the lift is irrelevant now. Outside the glass room, I can see that we are on a snowy mountaintop during a blizzard. The horizon is a dull orange. This is also perfectly normal, for we live in dark times, of which I had just come to the conclusion.

So we make for the stairs, armaments in hand (which happen to be medieval weapons - some of my friends are holding swords, axes, warhammers; I am holding a mace). The stairs go up a long way. When we're almost to the top, one of my friends grabs me and pulls me to the floor. "Watch out!"

I flatten myself on the floor in time to notice a beam of light pass over my head. After the light passes I look up to where it came from. The light is coming from the Eye of Sauron (Lord of the Rings, anyone?), and this is of course perfect normal. I "remember" that our mission is to kill this thing, so once the beam of light passes again, we get up and run for the base, which is only about 10 metres away. The whole thing is only about 5 metres high.

We charge with weapons drawn, and hack away at the base. It only takes a few hits to destroy it. The whole thing crumbles, and it looks pretty cool. I look up towards the sky and see that it is now white and equipped with a ceiling fan. Except it's not the sky, it's my room and I've woken up.

It was one hell of an adventure, that's for sure. It doesnt really make all that much sense, but it was fun to participate in!


----------



## knight_marshall

i had a nightmare three times in a row the other night.  all three times, i was at a function hall in a conversation with i girl I've feelings for, watching her hit on other guys/try pick them up.  messed my head up.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Every night for the past two weeks ive had a fucked up dream which makes no sense to me whatsoever, and i can guarentee 2nite ill have another one.

Like last nite, first i had a dream that i was in some weird shopping centre and there was this middle aged dude there, and i was trying on these purple jeans, they were hot as, and i wanted to buy them, then he goes nar have them for free, im like mad ok, then he wanted to show me all these other clothes i could have for free, so we went in this like elevator thingy that went sideways tho instead of up or down, then we ended up in some kind of a new housing estate where all the houses were being built still, and i was like where the fuck are the clothes man and why are we here? And after hours of fucking around it seemeed, that he goes well i cant find them now, come back another day, so i left like huh? Then i had another dream. This time i was at some party at a friends house, and all my friends from my old skool were there, and it was upstairs in some attic and really dark. Anyway, it came time to leave, and i said for them to come bak to my house, but then i saw them walking out of the gate from the upstairs window and i yelled down to them 'so are u guys coming or not?' then i see my dad and my grandma at the gate saying 'come on lets go' and i got really angry that he had come without me saying to... then i woke up 8(  wtf?

I always get dreams about random people i havent seen in YEARS, like a very long time. I dont get them at all, and i hate having these dreams.


----------



## AlphaCharlieID

I had a dream the day before my birthday last year...

I was late for work, my mum was driving me to work, got to work, and there was anothe rgirl sitting at my desk, i went rank at her to move because i was late, and she was in my seat.

She moved, then i went walking through these lolly isles, for munchies while i worked... My mum also picked some up... 
I sat down at my desk, and the sky outside went black, and suddenly a strob light was going off.. apparently we were all fired... via strob.


----------



## Raw Evil

The other night I dreamed that I sawed the arm off this 14-year-old kid who was running around and generally being a cockhead... It seemed like a good idea at the time, and I needed an arm for something (some voodoo shit if I recall correctly). The kid was in incredible pain instantly, and I felt as if I was in control the whole time, doing it on a whim. Unfortunately the arm I needed had to be a demon's arm and the kid wasn't a demon (although he *was* a little prick). As a result everything went to shit. The kid's mother (who was the witch who needed a demon's arm) starts screaming. I was overwhelmed by a crushing sense of failure (you have NO idea how total this was, I felt ready to kill myself for it) and I woke up.

It was kind of scary because as a kid I used to have very poor control of my emotions, and used to snap at people all the time, even people who didn't deserve it. I always had the same feeling when I did it, too (that I was in control of my actions, yet didn't really want to do it - like I was doing it on a whim, but having second thoughts about it, while at the same time wanting to finish what I started)


----------



## L2R

This morning on the way through a liquor store, picking up some bottles of hennesey, i was delayed in line at the register because the two guys in front of me gave the cashier a large tray with a dead and decomposing rodent (which was about 3 feet long) which the cashier proceeded to play with and not serve me.
I woke up thinking to myself to tell them to fuckin forget it and walk out.


----------



## thefireburns

I dreamed that me and my friend were secret agents searching for the Leprechaun(from all those movies). We were interviewing an eyewitness in his bathtub when the leprechaun pops out from the wall and tears his head off. and me and my friend start running.


----------



## Caviar

I keep dreaming about literal things. Like waking up, meeting with friends, normal everyday things. And I ACTUALLY wake up, like fuck.


----------



## cloudchaser

I had a strange dream last night. I was at a Lakers/Spurs basketball game, waiting for it to wrap up so I could play in a hockey game. I guess the ice was underneath the basketball court. And this doctor was with me because he had to give me some cortisone injections in my spine. 

**See, I have a bad back from playing hockey (in my waking life); I'm a goalie and the pressure from years of playing has caused my spine to compress down onto itself. bulging discs, ligament tears, all sorts of fun stuff.**

Anyway, I laid down on a table out in the lobby of this sports arena, and the doctor started giving me the shots, which for one reason or another, I found very arousing. I could feel his hand on my back and the needle moving around inside me and the liquid was warm as it flowed into my body. Before I knew it, my back and neck were completely numb, which made me really happy. But then I looked down at my fingers, and it seemed the drug had also caused my fingers to shorten and all I was left with were little stumps on both hands. 

I was wondering if I would be able to keep my glove and blocker on with no fingers when an announcement came over this loud speaker saying that our hockey game had been cancelled because the Lakers and Spurs were going into overtime.


----------



## Sartre

I had a very odd dream last night, it probably had no relevance, but eh, might as well post it here.

I was standing in a room, with no doors, and one window.  There was a bed, a magazine, and a toilet in the room.  I looked around and the walls were covered in blood and scratch marks.  There were chains on the wall, but I was not chained up, and it was lightning outside.  I layed down, and a girl walked in, and layed down next to me.  I had no idea who she was, but she seemed familiar.  I started talking to her, and then I looked over, and she was gone, but there was a  door that was open.  So I walked out of the door into a field, where there was nothing but grass as far as the eye could see, but there was a nice breeze, like there is when it's about to rain, and the moon shone just right through the clouds so that it lit up the ground.  I walked forward quite a bit and I ended up in a graveyard, not a creepy one, but there was only one grave there, and the grave had a name that I recognized as the girls (although I didn't know the girl's name.)  

How screwed up is that?


----------



## mealltach

These are really interesting to read.

I've been having a lot of nightmares lately, to the point of not wanting to sleep at all.  Anyway, on Friday night I dreamed that I was disintegrating from the inside, as if from some super fast version of ebola.  It wasn't the tangible/physical manifestation of this (in the dream I mean) that was so disturbing; rather, it was the psychological sensation of my consciousness drifting _slowly_ out of my body until NOTHING was left.

Now this is interesting to me, because it seemed like the ultimate nihilistic nightmare - pure nothingingness hanging so heavily upon my subconscious/dreaming self - I can't even put into words the utter horror I felt upon waking.  Just the sensation of nothingness and the utter weightlessness of it all, the lack of any emotion or conscious presence...

It doesn't sound bad at all, while I'm awake.  I guess I just felt the weight of being aware of such a thing, yet nonsensically feeling nothing, being nothing; I woke up screaming to get out.  I guess that's what it's like to be in a vacuum.  Yet in my dream, I felt absolutely nothing - it just doesn't make sense to me.  Days afterwards, I'm still bothered by it, and I can't shake that feeling of non-existence.


----------



## Adolfo

Here is a repost from the lounge thread:

Well I haven't exactly died in my sleep (how would I know?) but I've been hurt pretty badly twice.

The first time was like 1+ years ago, I had a dream I had to outrun some wolves to leave this house I was at. I tried once, and they got me, I blacked out, and started over right where I had been (weird, I know.. I was too pissed off about losing any potentially 'unsaved changes' i.e. what I had just done to ponder the philosophical ramifications).

It really hurt, though! The wolf jumped and bit me right in the abdomen. I had blinding pain and blacked out, woke up after the third time, after trying to talk to the dude at the house. (I foolishly decided to go without food that night, and totally got hunger pangs _exactly_ where the wolf had bitten me).

The last time was only just recently, like last week. I was at my lame part-time grocery delivery job (which I stay at even though I could do better, what with being in uni and all 'cause it pays SO GOOD! Few $$ per delivery, 30 odd deliveries per shift, you do the math) when this new guy was giving me undermination (undermining me) so I was like fine, I'm out of here (my shift was done anyway).

So I leave, duck into the side door of the store which leads downstairs, even though it's not my department (fruits and vegetables). Suddenly a guy comes out of the f&v room with an automatic uzi covered with a rag (is that supposed to silence it?) and shoots me 3 times in the right chest. Ow! I woke up right away. I was like, they can't fire me, so they kill me?! (I have this theory that the lower in the business world the business, the shadier and more gangster like the politics of it are.

Most recently I dreamed I was swimming with a girl .. nothing to do with dying, that girl was hot though.


----------



## shoe70

mealltach said:
			
		

> These are really interesting to read.
> 
> I've been having a lot of nightmares lately, to the point of not wanting to sleep at all.  Anyway, on Friday night I dreamed that I was disintegrating from the inside, as if from some super fast version of ebola.  It wasn't the tangible/physical manifestation of this (in the dream I mean) that was so disturbing; rather, it was the psychological sensation of my consciousness drifting _slowly_ out of my body until NOTHING was left.
> 
> Now this is interesting to me, because it seemed like the ultimate nihilistic nightmare - pure nothingingness hanging so heavily upon my subconscious/dreaming self - I can't even put into words the utter horror I felt upon waking.  Just the sensation of nothingness and the utter weightlessness of it all, the lack of any emotion or conscious presence...
> 
> It doesn't sound bad at all, while I'm awake.  I guess I just felt the weight of being aware of such a thing, yet nonsensically feeling nothing, being nothing; I woke up screaming to get out.  I guess that's what it's like to be in a vacuum.  Yet in my dream, I felt absolutely nothing - it just doesn't make sense to me.  Days afterwards, I'm still bothered by it, and I can't shake that feeling of non-existence.


You know I've had this sensation several times. In one dream I was walking down a street and I was thinking that someone was following me. Just as I thought I'd lost them, a woman popped up and injected me with some strange liquid. I started cursing her (it was like I knew what she was doing) and felt my consciousness slipping away. It felt like I was being submerged in a pool of water, but except water it was nothingness. It also happened another time but I was more receptive to it and after my 'disintegration' I actually ended up in some pretty vivid dream states. Next time it happens just try to let it happen and see where you end up.


----------



## sassylx

Sartre said:
			
		

> I had a very odd dream last night, it probably had no relevance, but eh, might as well post it here.
> 
> I was standing in a room, with no doors, and one window.  There was a bed, a magazine, and a toilet in the room.  I looked around and the walls were covered in blood and scratch marks.  There were chains on the wall, but I was not chained up, and it was lightning outside.  I layed down, and a girl walked in, and layed down next to me.  I had no idea who she was, but she seemed familiar.  I started talking to her, and then I looked over, and she was gone, but there was a  door that was open.  So I walked out of the door into a field, where there was nothing but grass as far as the eye could see, but there was a nice breeze, like there is when it's about to rain, and the moon shone just right through the clouds so that it lit up the ground.  I walked forward quite a bit and I ended up in a graveyard, not a creepy one, but there was only one grave there, and the grave had a name that I recognized as the girls (although I didn't know the girl's name.)
> 
> How screwed up is that?



Im sorry, but something like that is my definition of a nightmare... the feeling trapped in a room with blood on the walls etc etc its pretty horrific.... and screwed up like you said.

I always have reoccuring dreams, but the dreams that most seem to bother me arent even dreams - they're mental images. Its the same thing, over and over again, and it makes me feel like im being compressed, or that my head is overflowing, which actually is really uncomfortable - comparable to when your ears block up on the plain and then your entire face starts hurting and ears stinging etc. 

These dreams are mainly jagged rocks, falling onto each other in a puddle where the water is not high enough to soften the fall, and the rocks roll past each other, but because they're so jagged, they scrape, and hit, and all in all i cant explain the intense feeling i get. Or else i might be in a room that is overcrowded with books, and i feel like im being compressed, or else everything will start spinning and it wont stop. And the thing about these dreams is that it doesnt stop - to me, this is the worst nightmare ever. I cant escape, and its reoccuring - it never stops.


----------



## Youkai

I had a dream recently in which I had a sleep paralysis and when Iw oke from the dream I saw my self grinning abck at me, the me I saw looked like he was tripping balls, his entire face was covered with micro swirlies of energy and life. the eyes almost all pupil radiating light off them like fireworks in a pitch black sky. shit was intence. I also have alot of dreams about my father and shit in life I need to get on top of. but I just wish I could leave some of these behind.


----------



## creampuffwar

A few nights ago I was thinking about quantum physics and string theory while I was falling asleep. I was thinking about dimensions where there are such subtle differences in the laws of the universe we are in waking consciencness in and how when we dream it's as if the soul drops the body and releases us into a realm where the rules that apply to the realm we live in no longer apply, and we are free to bend and break them in the dream realm. So I dreamed that the sidewalk was rubbery, the sky was yellow and the sun was blue, people were walking through glass because glass was no longer a solid, it was a liquid.  Water had the same fluidity and it was still wet but people were walking on it. It was really just interesting to dream about, it's kind of fucked me up about this reality though . I keep thinking that after the big bang the world will grow into how it was in my dream.


----------



## sil80

ive found this thread after having a weird dream last night and hoping to learn more about dreams, hope someone can translate some meaning to me, ive only read this page and the first one.

I was laying down in bed and could hear a ringing in my ears and felt my body becoming paralised, i normally try and move my fingers around like you do when your trying to get circulation and the ringing in my ears got really intense it was getting so strong i felt my jaw clench so hard it cracked and then i was paralised and it lasted a minute or so and then went away
i went to turn the bedside light on, wouldnt turn on, tried waking my gf up to put her bedside light on, she wouldnt wake up so i got up and put the bedroom light on, didnt turn on, went to my parents room and tried the lounge room light on the way and that didnt work either, went to my parents room there light didnt work either, but the radio clock was on and it was 3:11 and that light was enough to see the room barely, i wake my mum up and tell her none of the lights are working, shes like dont worry power will be back on inthe morning, i tell her the powers not out cuz the radio clock is on its just the lightglobes that dont work she goes dont worry just goto bed, then i grab her arm and pull her out of bed and shes like ouch be careful u hurt me then i saw this black figure standing in her bedroom mirror, its a really big mirror it was standing next to my dads side of the bed then the weirdest thing happened i wake up and im back in bed and im still paralised after a minute it goes away i reach for the side light and it turns on, check the time  on my mobile and its 3:14 then i just lay there freaking out and i could hear a light tapping sound coming from my gfs side of the room

oh also i have a baby and baby woke up at 5:50 and i was to scared to get up and make a bottle so i asked my gf to do it and when she came back she goes wtf did u do to the bed? and somehow all the blankets were on her side of the bed, not only that but the matress cover and also the woollen blanket thing inbetween the matress and matress cover was also stuffed under her and baby, i was sleeping on bare matress

i dont know what to make off it, it was so similar to my last experience.

my last experience was maybe 3 months ago where it was a saturday morning and i had to give my mate a lift to the mechanics to pick up his car, my gf wakes up and goes in the shower first so i take the time i stretch and relax, out of no where i get that ringing in my ears and i start to get paralised it took all the energy i had to open my eyes but i wanted to see if i could see anything, open my eyes and i can just see the wardrobe, but it felt like my soul was being sucked out from behind, anyway i see that there is a glass on the bedside, i think that if i can knock over the glass itll create noise and someone will come in the room to check on me, i couldnt reach the glass but i came in contact with the cloth fabric thing under it, so i pull it and i hear the glass fall on the ground and the carpet absorb all the water im like fek it didnt make much noise and ive now made a mess, anyway tash comes out of the shower and i slowely get feeling back in my body and she comes in the room and i told her what happened
she had a look at my back and there was a red mark on there, but the scary thing was that the glass of water was still on the bedside table, so i guess i was dreaming? but it was so real

thats the similaraties with last night, it was so real, and like how would i know there was a glass of water on the bedside if i was dreaming?
sorry about the long post, hope someone has some experience or knowledge on what ive just experienced


----------



## TacticalBongRip

Hey all, loved the idea for this thread. Lots to read so I'll try to catch up but in the meantime I have a couple dreams to share.

The strange thing is, the dreams I'm going to describe appeared during the first week of a monthlong period where I was taking wellbutrin xl as prescribed by my psych. 

Flying dreams. I love flying in dreams and they seem to be on the rare side so when I do have them I always acknowledge them. This particular week I counted three different dreams on different nights where I was flying in different settings. I remember by the third dream the sensation of flying seemed very familiar and I feel like I had increased my skill at it. I remember distinct parts of the dream analyzing the way I moved my arms and how it affected my flight. 

Now on to the more bizarre...

I was at a friends house just hanging out when I looked outside, the clouds were brushing by the windows at high speeds. This signalled to my friend and I that a storm was about to come right through and we better get down to the basement - and fast! We race down there and suddenly my friend is going on about his machine, a machine that he needs to hook up for some dire purpose. This is odd, im getting waves of goosebumps over my body as I type this, ahem..anyway...He ends up hooking me into this odd machine we have placed in the middle of the floor. 

There is a high ceiling in the room ( not much of a basement I guess heh) and I start seeing visions of dark clouds and lightning on the ceiling... my friend is working with some receiver part of the machine as if he's trying to contact someone desperately. Next thing I know he tells me "theres an asian man... he needs help. He says the lepers are throwing feces at each other.." Almost instantly , I am teleported to the location of this 'asian man' who appears to be some sort of a weird scientist. I find myself in the front yard of the house. Every thing outside the vicinity of the house is gloomy darkness. 

The lepers look like zombies. Somehow it is communicated to me that each one can perform only one action alone, and the action as displayed by one of them are brainless acts of nonsense ( one of them could make their finger spin around their wrist- and that was it). The area just outside the house seems to be engulfed in some sort of green slime and the leper-zombies are wading in it. I get the sense the scientist is performing experiements on them and theyre not happy about it but they can't do much about it either. Then I woke up.



sorry for the long post, wasnt sure how to break it down ;/


----------



## TacticalBongRip

Indelibleface said:
			
		

> I continue to have this basic recurring dream: I meet a woman, usually from my past, but it could be someone I've never met. We decide to have sex, and we look around for a place to have it. We're usually in a familiar place, whether it be my college, a park, Ventura Blvd. in Los Angeles, my grandmother's house, et cetera. Anyway, we search and search for a perfect, private location, but we're _never_ able to find a place to have sex. Whether we're interrupted by nosy onlookers or just nervous about the location itself, we _never_ have intercourse because of one or more of these reasons. This has happened in my dreams many times over the past several months.
> 
> *Any interpretations?* I'm sure there's some weird meaning behind all of this.




I will take a stab at this one and say that at some level you're *worried* about not being able to have sex. Its like when you want something so bad and its just out of reach, but when you give up looking for it , it comes right to you.


----------



## TacticalBongRip

Also , I just had to add this dream. The same week I think I had started on the wellbutrin I had two different dreams where I met albert Hoffman and sat down in awe and struck up a conversation with him.


----------



## LostandFound

who has drems that occur in the same drempt up place but have completely different events


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Last night I had a dream that I went with a couple of friends to a drum & bass party in Sacramento. After the party one of the DJ's (who happened to be a friend of ours) took us to a poetry reading. There was this game we played were everyone had to create a piece of a poem using a pool of phrases given to us. No one was allowed to use the same phrase. It was on a first come first serve basis. The object of the game was to come up with a poem that flowed perfectly. I ended up being the last person to come up with a poem. I didn't know how to write poems and explained that I didn't want to play. They said that I would have to eat shit if I didn't. I guess you would eat shit from a champagne bottle. In the bottle was shit mixed with water. At the bottom of the bottle I saw a diamond. 

I woke up after that.


----------



## phillo

for awhile i had frequent dreams right after falling asleep that would have some weird, one dimensional themes in which i would urgently need to perform some action but be paralyzed and unable to move at all.  my heart rate would go up really fast (it seemed) i would think it was going to explode and wake up in a panic.  

one of these times, i didn't wake up right away - instead i crawled around my body and watched it sleeping.  i did this for only a few moments before realizing the implications of consciously, in a dream, observing my own body sleep, in the same place, same clothes, same lighting, as the exact place in which i was sleeping?

i think of, instead of waking up, startled, my dream self would have walked into the kitchen to say "hello"

because of that experience i'm particularly interested in waking dreams, i think i saw the tip of the iceberg and it was really cool.  i had a recent 2c-e encounter during which i watched 'waking life' having had a friend recently recommend the movie to me.  i had no idea what to expect and it was very moving and rung very true.


----------



## New

I had a dream this morning...


I was with somebody driving around, it felt like I had somebody else's head, as did he, And we decided to go back to our house before our body reacted negatively to the environment(don't ask I saw a really weird movie when I was 8). I got out of the car and tried to walk into the back door, but I wasn't used to the balance in my body, so I kept falling backwards. I decided to roll around a bit. So we got who were we looking for plus another passenger, and it turned out our GPS showed up the cops were after us. We drove into a sketchy neighborhood where there was some awesome DBZ graffiti of Tapion kicking some Cell Jr. ass around a boarded up movie theater(which was pretty sweet. 

Then, I guess we ducked into a funeral home that seemed like a movie theater with the lights on. I took a seat, then I decided to console the woman in from of me. I then say, "I'm sorry for your loss".

She says, "Thank you." We embrace, and then I ask for her name. 

She then said, "I'll tell you at the next funeral."

I was shocked. I inquired, "So, you just want me to, um, crash another funeral?"

She goes, "Um, well, yeah, sure. I'll see you there"

I go, "Yeah, see you there."

So then I walk around the back a bit and this punk-ass scientist kid drops me for no reason. I start thinking, "He gets out of school early and he's such an asshole."

I then find a public terminal and fuck around for a bit, when I hear a commotion at the bottom of the funeral. I approach the bottom from the right. Down there, these guys are asking some corporate fatguy why marijuana's illegal. He simply states, "It-it just is."

I then make my entrance by boldy boasting, "I'LL tell you why marijuana's illegal:It contains a secret that they don't want you to know! The ability to create new, unpredictable economies, the power to soothe the mind, free crriminals, these are the secrets THEY -" and I point at the corporate guy "-don't want you to know!"

Then this female cop holds me down while another cops prepares a taser charge from behind her. He fires it, but I deflect the end of the barb into the female cop holding me down.

And that's where my story ends.


----------



## youarewhatyouis

Usually I dream about getting drugs and being back in high school, but last week I dreamt about the end of the world(?) So here it goes:




-In the beginning, I am sitting with my brother at the mall in Washington D.C. _(which makes some sense because I go there to run a couple times a month)_ It's night.

-I look up and see 2 alien scapeships. One is small and looks like the typical flying saucer. The other one kind of looks like the Death Star from Star Wars. The bigger spaceship is shooting little alien people down to the surface of the earth using a blue ray of light.

-So once I see this, I tell my brother to follow me, and as we're running, I see the little aliens running with everyone. They aren't doing anything, they're just running like all the panicked people. 

-The aliens are about 2 feet tall, and they resemble tiny skeleton men.

-Finally we find shelter at the Smisthsonian Metro station, which is underground. _(which makes sense because thats the stop I get off at usually)_ I somehow find shelter in a restroom, with other people that I know, some old friends, minor acquaintances. _(which does not make sense because that Metro stop does not have a bathroom)_

-We all hide in the restroom while hearing the panicked screams of people outside. 

-Then I charge my cell phone.

-After that, I walk out of the bathroom, out onto the surface (which now resembles the campus of a college I attended) so I can call my mother to make sure everything is okay. To make sure that she survived the invasion.

-All this time, its raining little bugs/reptiles(?) that get in my hair and splatter when they hit the pavement.




And thats all folks. I wanted to record it here before I forgot it completely! On a sidenote: I've noticed ever since I've been sober from dope and weed, etc, that I dream every single night, and I dream of more interesting things than when I was using drugs.....


----------



## youarewhatyouis

*3-14-07* (gotta record this one before I forget)

-I dreamt that I was lost in ......Seattle (dont know why, I've never been farther west than Chicago in my whole life)

-So I'm walking along, trying to get back to my hotel, and all of a sudden, I'm on this dead end road.

-And there's farms on both sides of the road, so I run down to check one out. I meet a farmer and his son working out on the fields. They are growing all sorts of flowers. They tell me they will give me directions if I help them pick dandelions.

-All of a sudden, the field of dandelions turns into a field of discarded old clothes. (jeans, shirts, etc) 

-The farmers son tells me they're the clothes of the people that they kill.

-Next thing I know, I'm back at my house explaining the whole thing to my mother.

-She doesn't believe me, so I say "Oh yeah, where do you think I got this shirt?"


The end


----------



## youarewhatyouis

^^ I think that's just your subconscious mind at work. you've probably read enough about the LSD expierence for your dreams to be accurate maybe?

People tend to dream about whats on my mind the most. for example, when I watched both godfather movies (godfather 3 doesnt count as a real movie in my opinion) in one sitting last week, I dreamt about the mafia and assassinations, sleepin wit da fishes, etc, etc. So maybe when you're up late at night reading about LSD, the thoughts make their way into your dream.


----------



## gumster

Since I ALWAYS run out of my benzo script at a time when I need them most I will have dreams about 1000's of V-cuts, K-Cuts, Xan bars etc. snowing down on my open hands....aahhhh, wonderful dreams///

When I broke my knee cap I dreamed of all these different pain pills snowing down on my hands since my doctor would not give me more than a couple T3's I was in PAIN. 

There are many philosophies which consider this waking state to be a "half sleep state". The real awakening is analogous to the same difference between being asleep in bed and walking around during the day. This half sleep state that we call "awake" will seem to the truly awakened one as "in bed sleep" appears to us in our "waking" or half dream state. We can talk, write books, paint pictures and do all sorts of things that require innovation , thinking and even physical strength. We know that none of these actions or thought processes is remotely possible in our "sleep in bed at night". So imagine what possibilities are there for the one who sees our waking "half dream" state the way we see sleep. The possibilities are amazing, what human beings really could accomplish and be capable of when woken out of this dream state we call life.


----------



## raising_da_piggy

the last meaningfull dream was whilst in rehab doing a methadone detox and in quite alot of discomfort i started to have sleep paralasis on my bed and then started dreaming, i was in an incredibly blissfull state and it felt so real just like i had had a mix of ketamine and smack.i  then sat up right in my bed; their was a man with a needle standing next to me i was murmering for more, found it hard to speak but i just managed to ask him to go down the chemist and get another needle,then suddenly the wall became translucent next to me and i was sitting their with the girl in the next room, she seemed to sense my presence,then a floating face merged through the door like sum kind of spirit and looked me direct in the face and told me i can come to his shop.then i went back into sleep paralysis but i was sitting up with my head inbetween my knees, i now felt totaly awake just paralised, the way my head was druped it was having strain on my back, then it was like i had esp, i started to think of another patient i was in with and he came into my room, he didnt no what to do so he got a member of staff the exact second she oped the door i sprang back up and wasnt paralyised, later on thqt day i was introduced to a visiter who could sell me speed who looked very much like the floating face.i had 2 other dreams that were lucid 1 evening after the other after that afternoon,im not often able to lucid dream so this was pleasent for me as i was having such a rough time detoxing.


----------



## wall of faces

DJ_Kaotik said:
			
		

> Hey analysts...I need help with this one.
> 
> I keep having this same situation repeat in my dreams.  Different dreams with different scenarios but same situation.
> 
> I keep dreaming that I am chewing a large amount of gum...like...extremely large.  And I start trying to pull it out of my mouth.  And I just keep pulling and pulling and all this gum is coming out but it's still there.  And I can breathe....I'm not choking.  And it like...snaps off in bits.  It's really strange.  I've been having them for about a year now.
> 
> I've searched on google for dream interpretations and I can't find anything about trying to pull gum out of my mouth.  What does this meeeeeeeeeean?!?!?




it sounds like....
your pulling out your intestines


----------



## ResinBrain

can't believe my thread is still alive. Keep the dream alive!


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

I always have fucked up dreams. 

A few months ago, i dreamt i was at Earthcore, but it looked all different, and i injected ice with my friend, who just sat there looking all bored... and i turned to her and said "wtf dude, arent u fucked up?" she just stared at me blankly. Then it kicked in, and was rushing SO hard, and was SO fucked, it felt so god damn real the feel of IV ice actually woke me up, and it took me a few minutes to realise it wasnt real :S that dream was woah to say the least.

I always dream of using drugs, but drugs i cant get my hands on in reality.

Then the other night, i had a dream that i was out with an old work friend, drinking beer, and i was like, watching my dream from an outsiders point of view... and i could hear another friend's voice over, over the top of my dream... but it was co-inciding with what me and my friend were saying in my dream, and i couldnt understand him... And i couldnt pick who's voice it was, and the voice became louder and louder and it woke me up.. Then echoed and faded away. Fucking whack. I later figured out who's voice it was.

There are more to come, i get weird dreams.


----------



## Nicci Da RoCkA

Lately ive been travelling, either running away, hiding, or looking for something. its been in the forest or at school mostly.
I killed my boyfriends nan in the bath, then ran home. i got scared he would know it was me cos i just left. when i got home there were 2 guys in my bed that my friend brought there, my boyfriend arrived at my place, then i woke up.
Im all over the place.


----------



## untaMe

for all lucid dreamers try this : when in a lucid dream sit down and meditate, you will get this russian doll effect(you know like a doll inside a doll inside a doll only a mind inside of a mind :D) that is a total mindfuck!

help me with this dream, I walk into school and everyone is coming out of school as I walk in. When I get in I go to my locker and all my friends are there. I walk up to this jock and pretend I'm doing voodoo on him and he buys it for some reason and starts getting really scared, all my friends proceed to luagh at him. That one seems easy to analyze.

Last night I dreamt I was with two friends and my one friend had just gotten this awesome muscle car. He let me drive and i did this sick 360 burnout. Then my other friend drove to these hay catacomb things. We went sneaking inside even though we weren't supposed to and went down into this little basement. I looked around for cool stuff to steal but there was nothing good so we decided to leave. For some reason I go back downstairs and there is this kid in a corner i didn't see before. He starts to scream and try and blow our cover so I start to beat him up. Then I wake up.

To help learn lucid dreaming I began keeping a journal right next to my bed so that when I wake up I can immediately write down dreams because it helps with memory and recognizing when you are dreaming. Really you dream every night so when you start righting them down you get better until you can remember them really well. I have a lot of bizarre ones i'll post more later


----------



## punkybutt

i had this very strange dream once.  i was being chased by zombies, and most of the time, being chased in a dream is very, very scary.  anyway, i was in a wooden room and i had barricaded the doors, but the zombies were trying to get in and would eventually succeed.  i was scared out of my wits and decided i'd rather take my life than be eaten alive by zombies.  so i took a big kitchen knife and dragged it across my throat, but i used the wrong fucking side of the knife and it didn't do anything.  so i turned the knife around and actually used the blade this time and successfully slit my throat.  i died, then came back to "life" as a zombie and carried out the rest of the dream doing zombie things.  it was weird.


----------



## itsALLfake

I have many dreams everynight. I wish I could retain all of them, but in time I will. This one has been in my head for a while though.

I was in a large glass room eating with my family. My dad and grandfather are talking about the family business constantly like usual. I see one of my friends outside, and he waved me outside. I then walked outside and was greeted by 5 others I haven't been necessarilly friends with, but they are "there" and accepted by me.
We continue to walk through this forrest scene and we come up to a cliff. There seemed to have been a train track that was only in little segements...like where the support beams would be. There were ropes there for us to use to get across i guess. I thought for a second and i levitated off of the ground and floated across the cliff into the tunnel where the tracks continued. The same segmented bride continued on and I was too scared to continue onwards for fear that i might fall and hit the ground that I saw. I didn't see if all my friends used ropes to make their way across. Once they made it to where I was we continued in the tunnel and it was like a house in a cave. 
Other small details occured...and to help with your imagination of what might of happened. 2 couples were kinda distant from me. I suppose you could say there is envy between? thats a bad way of putting it. One couple consisted of an ex that i had a pretty long relationship with and a friend that got her pregnant a couple months after we split. The other girl was kind of a fuck buddy, and she seemed to disappear at the cliff. Like she was scared to cross.


----------



## clamjuice

Last night i had a pretty vivid dream. I took some doxylamine succinate, to help me become drowsy. I find it can make my dreams much more vivid and produce many more dreams per night.

I awoke, or so i thought with a weird feeling behind my teeth. I remember pushing my tongue against the back of my mouth. I slowly realized that my retainer, or rather a small wire that is supposed to be permanently behind my teeth to retain their straightness, was gone. I started freaking out, had i swallowed it. Then suddenly it was back again. But i could feel it ripping, i could hear it. It was the most horrible feeling, my teeth were peelig out of my mouth with the wire. Slowly they came out farther and farther. Until finally it cracked. It was not painful but made me feel sick. I felt nauseous in my dream. I remember licking vigorously at what used to be my upper front teeth.

I finally awoke and realized it was a dream. The first thing i did was check to see if my retainer was still there, as i have bitten so hard while dreaming before that i cracked the cement and had to get it re glued. It was still secure and my teeth still fully in tact. 

I think i have this reoccurring dream due to having something alien in my mouth. When i awoke this time i realized i had a pain in the back of my mouth. I had gotten a large piece of my cheek in between my top and bottom molars and was biting on it all night. It was sore the rest of the day.

I think maybe i am having these dreams about my teeth because recently my wisdom teeth have become more apparent at that they will be coming in soon.


----------



## freshboi88

I don't remember my dreams 
I think that if i did they would just get in the way of my regular life
although i do remember them for about 2 minutes after i wake up and then i shake them off. I used to get some very intense dreams associated to my use of DXM they were tunnels and alternate worlds and weird things growing and time travel, but i can barly remember them just that i had them lol.


----------



## L2R

this morning i had one of those cool, "i've woken up" dreams, where i woke up in my bed and was getting up and being silly with the wifey but things were slightly different but i didn't notice them until i really woke up in bed and thought about my dreams, which i do every morning. 

there are some reoccuring places in many of my dreams but most dreams these days are completely unique and bizarre. i love my dreams and feel sad my wifey doens't remember hers.


----------



## ethereality

I haven't read all the posts on this thread but i am wondering if anyone has been able to get down a technique for astral projection and if anyone has done it legitly


----------



## littlepanda

Been reading bluelight for a loonng time, but never bothered to post. Why? I don't know. Anyways, I like discussing dreams.

Last night I dreamt I was living in wasaga (beach town in ontario, except I live just outside of toronto) and these cops came to my door and I managed to slip a baggy of blow into my pocket before they saw it. They came inside for reasons I can't recall and noticed the illegal satellite programs my dad had left open on his computer and started scouring his computer. Meanwhile, I was terrified they'd look through mine. 

I also once dreamt I was in some futuristic battle, running across the desert battlefield, wielding a sword and an enemy riding another alien creature took my head off with his sword, but then I'd respawn at the back of the field, and try again. This happened numerous times. (Note: I have a past of being a huuuuge computer gamer) Weird. I'm pretty sure he killed me each time and just respawned. I thought you weren't supposed to die in dreams?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

About 3 months ago I had a terrible dream. I told my sister who is very religious that I did not believe in god. She was the one who started the conversation. She said something about how I would go to hell, and that she could not have anything to do with me because of my belief. My parents were also upset over what I said(they actually know I don't believe, and my mom doesn't have a problem with it, but my dad does. He never liked me anyway). After this, I was ripped out of reality, into a dark place by god, who seemed very evil. I was brought back and I fell to the ground, unable to walk for a few seconds. When I got up, I started walking toward my parents, siblings, nephews, and niece who were all there together. They seemed very angry and started chasing me. I went into the house and they chased me to the bathroom. They started urinating, vomiting, and shitting all over me and putting it in my mouth. They were hitting and kicking me, and saying terrible things about me. There were also some people I did not know participating in the attack. Several people, including my mother, held me down and pushed my face and head into the toilet. It was filled with vomit and excrement. I could feel myself drowning in the disgusting filth, and I was struggling to get free. I could taste it as it got into my mouth. I felt myself dying, then I awoke. I felt like I would vomit immediately after waking up. This dream was one of the most disturbing dreams I have ever had.

I have also had several dreams over the last year about being raped. They were all unpleasant. The last one was just a few days ago. In it, I was raped by an ugly elderly woman who had a penis instead of a vagina. All but two of the dreams I have had about being raped were about being raped by ugly women with penises. One of the exceptions was a dream of being raped by my sister, who is fairly attractive(I am not attracted to her). She had a penis. The other exception was a dream of being raped by a werewolf with a penis, I assume it was a male. I am being held down by other people in most of the dreams while being raped. I am a man, so it seems strange that I would dream of being raped, and I am not gay either, so I don't know what's up with all the penises. 

I did have one dream about pretending to have sex with a beautiful woman several years ago. She was dead, and I murdered her. I don't remember dreaming about the actual murder, only that I had murdered her. My brother and some of his friends were walking toward me, so I got on top of her body and pretended to be having sex so they would quickly leave without seeing that she was dead, and it worked. After that, my mother started to help me dispose of the body by cutting a hole in the wall to stuff the body inside of. I woke up before finishing.

I consider myself asexual, I have no desire for sex. Sex seems very disgusting to me, and very unpleasant for multiple reasons (getting other peoples bodily fluids on me, having to be right up against another persons body and making lots of physical contact with them) I have never had a normal sex dream. 

Maybe you all think I am fucked up in the head now, after reading this. You'd probably be right.


----------



## GreenTree

I had a real disturbing dream the other day. I was in a crowded city and it was just a real disgusting/ aggressive atmosphere. I was in  a car driving by myself and when I looked out there was a roller coaster with people just falling and splitting into the street. People where watching and laughing. I then tried to turn onto a street and got beeped at. I was driving up the road and saw a boy riding his bike and his leg just exploded. and he said "damn leg failed me again." 

I'm pretty good at interpreting my own dreams, but this one has got me stumped. If I had to guess I am stressing over things a can't control, but a second opinion would be nice.


----------



## mazanu

hi folks, try to distinguish dreams from the morning time, before waking up after having the usual doses of sleep from the dreams that come in the first let's say 1/3 of the sleep.
the first dreams or dreams that come in the early hours of sleep are just mind processing the last day. something like a daily cleanup. they just randomly alter what remains in the short term memory.
the morning dreams give more insight.
i use it as rule of thumb for first sorting the 'important' dreams from the daily noise.

i do ad-hoc L-tryptophan supplements, to improve my sleep and as a side effect i dream more. btw we dream every night but every dream just doesn't make it to the consciousness so the idea that one has no dreams or dreams seldom is an illusion.

my favorite theory is that this whole life is a dream like mind state and when i sleep and dream, it's a dream within a dream.

i wish to be aware of it and have some fun. you know, like get the magic pen and write the script of the dream, actively change it.


----------



## FreedomOfTheMind

My one dream memory that stands out the most happened when I was a child (Age-7-10), IDK specifically. Well anyways, I was dressed as a cowboy in a bar and the time period was the Western saloon era, like 1820s. I got into a scruffle with a fellow cowboy and he shot me. All i saw was red and I was like holy shit Im dying!!!! and then I died and couldnt move, but there was something that was still alive. The silent watcher, or my consciousness was still there and purely aware, not thinking but aware. I was not able to put this dream into context until almost 10 years later (I am now 19yrs old) where I realized that I died but my consciousness, soul, etc whatever u wanna call it, still went on. I find it peculiar that I had a dream affirming this mystical belief of mine (That I only came to fully understand a few months ago), when I was that young!!!!! Well, at least I put it into context!


----------



## bawngboy

Last week I had the most violent dream that I can remember.  All I can really recall from it was that for some reason another guy was trying to attack me, just trying to hurt me.  I eventualy started fighting back, and when I did I really started hurting him and I evenutaly beat him to death.  After I saw that he was dead I noticed a bunch of people surronding me and they beat me to death.  I closed my eyes in my dream and saw red and knew that I was dieing.  It was at the moment that I woke up.  I was pretty angry before i went to sleep, so I thought that might have something to do with it.  Probaly the most fucked up dream ive every had.


----------



## Spurs_1882

I have a recurring dream that my teeth are falling or have fallen out. I would love any attempt at an explanation for what this might mean, although presumably someone would have to know me before they could guess. It's not particulaly a fear of mine or anything in waking life I don't think. It may just be that I am chomping away in my sleep (my girlfriend does this). But, although I'm not a strict Fredian, I am very attracted to the idea that there is some deeper meaning, and that it is a metaphor for something else caused by goings on in my subconscious mind.


----------



## Xorkoth

For a period of time last year I was using AMT very frequently, 4-5 times a week sometimes.  Whenever I used it 3 or 4 days in a row, the night I stopped and 2-3 nights after I would have incredibly vivid dreams, especially when I took melatonin before bed.  Ordinarily I do not remember my dreams much... it's in large part due to marijuana consumption.  But I want to describe for you the most intense dream I've ever had, which came during the day after an AMT binge.

I suddenly wake up with my right eye feeling incredibly dry and irritated.  It isn't painful, but nevertheless is very uncomfortable.  I jump up out of my bed, and notice that my fiance is not there, nor are my kitties.  As I make my way to the bathroom down the hall, I notice my dad is sleeping on a cot in the next room, for some reason.  He wakes up and looks annoyed that I'm up.  I get into the bathroom and look at myself in the reflection, and I notice that there is blood leaking out of the corner of my eye socket.  I then note with a significant amount of alarm that, right before my eyes, the area around my eye socket is beginning to "cave in", sort of like I had had a terrible accident long ago which had healed over but left a lack of bone and tissue, and/or I had been born with a physical deformity.  I notice, in addition to blood, a whitish-blue toothpaste-like minty substance leaking out as well.

I figure at this point that it must be a dream, even though it seems as real as anything ever has.  I begin pinching myself and slapping my face, trying to wake up (as I am quite sure it's a dream... after all, the thing with my eye makes no sense at all).  However, I have no luck.  It's at this point that my dad gets up and I start telling him frantically about my eye.  He just looks at me with some amount of disgust as well as a sense of patience worn thin nearly to the breaking point, and tells me to go back to sleep.  Well, sorry dad, I can't, my face is caving in on itself and my eye, although it doesn't hurt, feels intensely uncomfortable and just _wrong_.

At this point, I realize that my fiance and kitties, my family, are not anywhere to be found in the apartment.  I go back to my dad and ask him about them, with much concern in my voice.  he looks at me like I'm crazy and tells me that it's time to go.

Flash forward... I don't remember how we got there but we were in my parents' car (my parents by the way live halfway across the country from me).  My mom and dad are both there now, and I'm getting increasingly freaked out by both my deteriorating eye area as well as, even moreso, by the fact that the people/animals I love seem to not exist.  This is confirmed by the fact that my mom is wondering what the hell I'm babbling about.  They are giving me the treatment as if I frequently have no idea what I'm talking about.  Some comments are made about drugs in a very derogatory manner.  They think I am on drugs and I'm delusional.  But no!  I tell them.  You don't understand, I'm not where I'm supposed to be, this isn't right, this is a dream!  Why can't I wake up??  I start slapping myself and slamming myself up against the sides of the car, trying to shock myself awake.  Surely this has to be a dream... this makes no sense.  Everything about it is like a dream... except that it feels so completely real and solid.  And I can't wake up.

I tell my parents I need to go to the hospital because my eye is starting totally open up to the inside of my head.  I can put my finger in and reach back into some areas I am not supposed to be able to reach, which obviously scares me.  But they seem to be mostly ignoring me, just trying to forget about my antics except to sometimes try to shut me up.  They seem to be losing patience, as if this is an age-old struggle and they just want to be at peace.  As if they are tired of me.  We are in the car for a long time.  I'm freaking out because my eye is caving in, everything I recognize is gone, and I need to be at work.  During this time I go around and around in my head... am I dreaming?  I must be.  But if so, why can't I wake up?  Why does this feel just as real as anything else?  Was my previous life a dream?  Is this where I really am, and I'm some raving nutcase who was in a positive place for a while but removed from reality?  As time goes on, I begin to despair, and I slowly am forced to accept that I may be stuck somewhere else.  And I don't know the way back.

At this point I am feeling low.  The experience has been going on for hours... it's the late afternoon now, and it started in the morning.  We arrive somewhere and get out.  I notice the place isn't the hospital, but some large mansion I've never seen before.  We go in and I trudge around, totally defeated, thinking it's all hopeless.  The ones I love are gone, my parents evidently hate me and/or I'm insane.  There's no way back.  I go to the bathroom and look in the mirror.  My eyeball, which had up until now remained intact even though my skull had been caving in around it, turns black, shrivels up, and falls out.  I can still see out of the eye however.  This is just too much for me.  I walk over to my mom, feeling utterly hopeless and helpless.  I break down and explain the whole thing to her, crying my eyes (eye) out.  At once, she turns from looking disgusted to a look of total understanding and wisdom.  She catches and holds my gaze and the look makes me stop crying.  She then says to me "remember, reality is just what you make of it".  Then a feeling of peace and acceptance fills me, and I close my eyes.

When I open them again, I am back in my bedroom, exactly like the last time I "woke up".  My eye still feels really strange.  I jump up in concern and run to the bathroom.  No dad this time.  And my eye looks fine.  As I realize my eye is not caving in, the feeling fades away.  I go back to my bedroom and see my fiance and kitties sleeping peacefully.  Nearly weeping with thankfulness, I get back in bed.  Then I decide to just stay up... no need to provoke that kind of dream again.

That was by far the most intense dreaming experience I've ever had.  After AMT abuse I have also had lots of sleep paralysis/drteam combinations which were lifelike and extremely intense, but none so overwhelming.  I've had dreams within dreams within dreams, and two different dreams about the end of the world.  These were all around the same period of time.


----------



## BurnOneDown

Spurs_1882 said:
			
		

> I have a recurring dream that my teeth are falling or have fallen out. I would love any attempt at an explanation for what this might mean, although presumably someone would have to know me before they could guess. It's not particulaly a fear of mine or anything in waking life I don't think. It may just be that I am chomping away in my sleep (my girlfriend does this). But, although I'm not a strict Fredian, I am very attracted to the idea that there is some deeper meaning, and that it is a metaphor for something else caused by goings on in my subconscious mind.



I had a very similar dream. My teeth were rotting and falling out. It was very painful, intense dream. Remembering dreams is very rare for me, but this one stuck entirely.

Freud says that dreams are the way the unconscious meets a demand made by the ego(?not positive?) without waking the body up. So if you're thirsty, instead of waking and grabbing a glass of water, you will have a dream about drinking or something like that.

Anyways, I had been dipping (snuff tobacco, skoal) for probably two years. Although that is a relatively short amount of time I was aware of feelings of guilt associated with it. Obsessively brushing my teeth, using Listerine, checking for stains, ect... But I didn't curb back and that is what I really wanted to do. I guess this was my unconscious' way of making me quit. I went cold turkey the next day and quit without a problem.

The funny thing is my friend and frequent dipping partner had a very similar dream the  same week. Very ironic, considering he introduced me to the stuff and dipped with me throughout highschool. Even now we rarely dip at college but develop a habit whenever home for the holiday.


----------



## Thick_as_a_Planck

BurnOneDown said:
			
		

> I had a very similar dream. My teeth were rotting and falling out



This is an extremely frequent nightmare that affects a large percentage of people worldwide. It is thought to be caused (as someone above sort of suggested) by the similarly high incidence of noturnal bruxism (sp?), e.g tooth grinding. People grind their teeth at night because the act of chewing is reflexive - so learned that we do not think about it when we do it, like breathing (though not exactly the same). When you sleep the higher part of your brain that you can use to control chewing 'manually' is switched off but the reflexive part is still occasionally avtive. Your jaw starts moving and you feel pressure on your teeth, which registers in your dream as them falling out.


----------



## Ugster

I had a fake lucid dream last night. The dream was very long an intricate and involved me getting a job and working at it for a couple weeks, then going on vacation somewhere. While on vacation I went to sleep and while I was sleeping in the dream I realized I was dreaming, so I tried to control it, but it backfired on me and a huge demon with bright glowing red eyes appeared, it was the most real thing I've ever dreamed, and then I woke up... but not for real, just in the dream, and told everyone in the dream about the lucid dream I just had.... then I woke up for real.

Does that count as a lucid dream? haha.


----------



## BurnOneDown

Thick_as_a_Planck said:
			
		

> This is an extremely frequent nightmare that affects a large percentage of people worldwide. It is thought to be caused (as someone above sort of suggested) by the similarly high incidence of noturnal bruxism (sp?), e.g tooth grinding. People grind their teeth at night because the act of chewing is reflexive - so learned that we do not think about it when we do it, like breathing (though not exactly the same). When you sleep the higher part of your brain that you can use to control chewing 'manually' is switched off but the reflexive part is still occasionally avtive. Your jaw starts moving and you feel pressure on your teeth, which registers in your dream as them falling out.



Recently found this out the hard way. Woke up with two chipped molars, goddamn Adderall. Yea, I have been grinding my teeth at night without noticing. I was telling the same friend about my recently developed bruxism, and he mentioned that he frequently grinds his teeth. 

A very accurate analysis, sir.


----------



## iwish

Last night I had a very strange dream. I was at Pete Dohertys house and he was selling me clothes. I wanted a couple of things and he talked me into buying two more white singlet tops for 30 dollars (should have been pounds.. who's looking after the continuity around here?). Anyway, he was extremely attractive and I couldn't stop staring into his eyes. But, my mother was there with me and looking on with a disapproving eye. I really wanted to do heroin with him, he was so charming. 

The second part of the dream was a lot more disturbing. I appeared in a Brobdingnag style world where everyone was o' so tall! And I knew how Gulliver felt on his travels. This one large, rather masculine girl from the course I take turned me into her slave and I ended up as a footstool. 

The End.


----------



## MistaSmokalot

I had a weird dream a couple of nights ago, and I don't remember dreams, and parts of this one have been forgotten I'm sure,

but it starts off... with me sleeping in my bed, and I hear some rattling and shaking downstairs, I fall back to sleep and when I awake I see 3 of my closer friends surrounding me and my shit is scattered throughout my room.  they are asking me where the shit is, and they want the 'good' shit, (it was a scary feeling, the entire dream I felt like I was on a neverending rollercoaster going straight down, and when I woke up, my solar-plexis had that feeling as well) one of my friends puts a gun to my head and ask if I really want to die over this...I tell them where I've hidden what they where looking for and I run outside and hide under my house (?) while Im dreaming this, I rmember not knowing what they where looking for, if it was one certain thing, or alot of things, I do know they wanted what I felt was my precious belongings, whatever that could be at the time...anyways.....  I'm hiding under my house and I leave my hiding spot to find all three of my friends outside around my house with coleman BBQ's (portable BBQs) and they are (get this) cooking up crack...but they arent doing it right, it looks like they are cooking food, it's sizziling and smoking up, but it's a huge rock of coke or crack in the frying pan...no other ingredients...
I was like WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH MY SHIT..thats WRONG...I was sooooo mad I couldnt beleive my freinds had done what they did....I felt like they had stolen from me in front of my face and like they could do it again without me caring...kind of feeling.

anywaysm, I woke up and txt my homie and told him he was in the dream....he HATES the other 2 people in my dream so it was funny they where all ganged up on me...weird either way


----------



## lbcgirl7820

I had a lucid dream this morning, I don't remember much, but this is what I do remember:

I was texting somebody on my phone, and suddenly I realized that this phone had broken yesterday, and it would be impossible for me to be using.  That's when I became lucid.  I started rising off the ground and floating a few feet in the air, I looked at my hand to stay lucid.  My fingers were deformed and twisted, not to mention there were to many of them.  I started flapping my arms to fly higher.  The rest of what I remember was me flying around a neighborhood for a while and then over a very reflective and pretty river for the rest.  Not too eventful, but its a lot of fun to be conscious and flying.


----------



## IGNVS

thats awesome! 

how do you stay asleep, every time i realize im dreaming i wake up


----------



## lbcgirl7820

haha actually i just answered your question is the "lucid dreams" thread


----------



## IGNVS

yeah i just went and checked that out right after  i  posted here lol 

thanks!


----------



## jam uh weezy

Last night I dreamt that I was at an art convention. I was in a huge line waiting for something, random artists are walking up to me and giving me 'assignments'. Like, "find the artist xxx and get all the dirt on him you can, report back to me." All of the sudden somebody yells out, "The cops are here!!" so every starts running and hopping a chain link fence that leads to a ditch behind us. 

I manage to escape the cops, and somhow i catch a bus that happens to be riding along this channel. The bus driver makes a mistake and drives off the road, down the sideways pavement toards the river. He gets on the cemented area down below, avoiding the actual river and stops. So I'm like fuck this i'm getting off. Right when I reach the door he decides to try and drive back up the to the road, and we just happen to be going under a bridge. He crashes and everyone is now out side under this bridge.

I realize that the bus was now half full of porn stars, and because of the ordeal they decide to have sex with all of the men aboard for free. I end up falling in love with this girl because she wasn't putting out like all the other porn stars and we talk while for a while, completely surrounded by people having sex.

The details are kind of fuzzy after that...i remember some how getting back on residential streets and freaking out about the cops that kept driving by because i had illegal stuff in my pocket. 

I dunno random dream.


----------



## PinholeStar

Last night I had a dream that was, to put it bluntly, fucking horrifying.

I was at the train station in my town & it was late evening, a dusky murk hanging in the air. I was in a particular part of the station, down by the tracks, that people do not generally go to as it's dirty, littered with random detritus & has an unpleasantly sordid feel to it.

I was suddenly aware that there was this 'thing' on my head. From where it came I did not know, but I was aware of what it looked like capable, as one always seems to be in dreams, of perceiving myself in the third person. This 'thing' looked like a facehugger from the Alien movies, with a brown carapace & many, many small chitinous legs with which it was securing itself to my head. But the most horrific thing of all was that it also had a proboscis inserted into the very depths of my skull, entering through my forehead.

I tried to remove it, but when I touched it it just grasped on all the more, its legs making this awful scuttling movement & the proboscis burrowing ever deeper. As I started to panic I began to realise that this thing was somehow feeding on me & my thoughts, draining my very essence & taking for itself the constituent parts of a sane mind.

I can't remember much more after that, for which I'm thankful because it's one of the scariest & most unsettling dreams that I've had for months.  

Anyone wanna tell me just what the fuck it was about/represented? I'll be checking under the bed tonight that's for sure.


----------



## tee aich see

Has anyone else ever had a dream within a dream?  Last night I had this weird dream where I was driving around with my friend and he was driving really fast and I was about to tell him to slow down when the car started to swerve off the road.  We crashed into a tree and everything went black for a few seconds.  Then I opened my eyes and I was in my bedroom (still in the dream at this point).  I was thinking "thank god that was just a dream."  I got out of bed and went to my computer and started talking with a couple friends on AIM and telling them about the dream.  After that, I woke up for real.


----------



## IGNVS

i go to bed, its around 12:45, i get to sleep around 1-1:15. 

there is this naked girl wraped in plastic wrap that someone is talking about. she disapears and so do all the people talking about it. then im in this large warehouse of a room (its kinda dark inside, and very dark outside) with a bunch of people i know and a teacher or someone older than us. it was very coffee shop like for some reason. there was lots of discussion going on. im walking down this alley inside the warehouse and these two shady lookin black dudes come out of nowhere. so i start wlakin back to the group because these dudes tried to rob me, but i had no money ahhhahah. now their trying to rob/kill people. so i go behind the counter and start looking for sulphruic acid to spray these guys with but all i can find is bug spray. lame. i run away outside. now im outside the front door of my house and i run to my neighbrors yard to hide under bushes, the guy finds me "hey i can see you your under tha bushes". i knew that light that was comming blindingly from my freinds house would give me away. so i get up and the guy starts chasing me, i wake up for a bit.    

im in a street square, an intersection behind houses and buildings. there is a party or a war going on, something real intense though and it gets violent. its dark outside. im seeking refuge in this small house/trailer/ room thing. inside there is a warming light, a bed, a dresser and a bunch of random shit everywhere. it is lived in, and there are about three people there smoking alot of weed. at first it was only me and one other guy, ben, who i know from highschool. the thing about ben though, is that he would never in his life smoke pot (hes an AP kid and rather shy). then eventualy we get this girl to hit it. i cant remember who it was, but it represented someone i wouldnt expect to smoke. i am suprised she is smoking, but she only takes small hits.  this upsets me and im asking her to take bigger rips. then this other guy finaly joins and the coconut pipe/bong is being passed all around.
we are crouded around this chifarobe thing and were just talking and looking at stuff, eventualy i need to leave. 
it is now the morning after that, and im remnising about how strange it was and i remember i left something there. i am with my brother and i get the person driving us to go back to pick it up. 

it is bright out and im driving to cocoa beach, but then something takes a turn, we head south. hellll yeah, im thinking were going to sebastian inlet. but we araive somewhere short of that. im trying to get the people im with to go a little further, but this is where we are staying. 
there is this real small intercoastal waterway (water, a dreamsign for me) that might be 20 feet across maybe and about 12 feet deep with real deep banks. the water is amazing, but its current is moving real fast twards the south. (which is strange because the st johns runs north, i though in the dream HAHAHAH, how did i not become lucid at all) im with me and another guy and this girl and there is someone that stays at the car. the girl is afraid to go swimming because of how fast the current is. throughout the dream the current gets faster and faster. and i find that it is carrying me away twards this jungle like place where there are trees and overhanging vines and such. so i swim over to a tree and get out of the water. now where the river was there is a sidewalk, and where land and the beach were are two sides of a small shopping plaza. im inside looking at things and walking around. i see a sunglasses rack and go over to it. i see a bunch of nylon string guitars and try to play one, but their all out of tune and sound like shit. some guy comments on that, that i could tell is not from around there. i start walking back out, kind of sketch because i was THINKING bout taking some shit from their store, but never did, but im still sketched out haha. so im walking along (north, back where the intercoastal waters should be) and im seeing various shops and boardwalks and enjoying my walk, and i see my old english/debate teacher and im suprised shes here where i am miles from where we both live. so i say hi and get to chattin and such. i tell her ill see ya around. 

im walking and i go back to my highschool, which happens to be where we are all vacationing here at the beach now. it is geting dark and cloudy (i had spent the whole day at the beach and that shoping plaza lol, how i remember this and didnt realize i was in a dream is beyond me). and someone keeps talking about there being a tornado. i go down to the beach and sure enough there is a waterspout headed our way. so i go to where the main office should be and start descending into the underground bunker (a long descent of stairs, another dreamsign) with this girl sarah thats real cool. she gets down there before i do along with some other kids. its a real detailed vault looking place and there are some cameras and we all watch the tornado hit the school above us, causing minimal damage. 
i am upstairs now, in a classroom that a freind was in when it struck, the window is flopping around and everyone apears to be ok, it was a weak tornado. 

there is this feild and a bunch of trees and stuff, and a fox/human dashing around, i also remember there being this black thing that was alaive, but it wasnt in the shape of a human. there were other beings that were brought along with us too. we go over a clif, but it is just like the filds and farms and stuff. all very brightly colored. the fields were interesting because gravity was pulling us past them twards water. at first it kinda freeks me out then i get used to it. the next thing i know me and these other things are like in some sort of underground place with my brother and this middle eastern girl (in this dream my bro and this girl are together) and i remember back to when they were on the streets in a parade (still inside the dream though, the middle eastern girl does not actualy exist). there is this dark evil dude that looks crazy as fuck that has taken all of the powers of the four elements and used them for evil. there are diferent aspects of himself that resemble the elements and there is an entrie force trying to stop him. there are these scrolls or some text he dosnt want anyone to get their hands on. me and my brother as well as this girl and the beings i met on the plateau were all his minions exept he didnt know we were all secretly against him. one of the beings was an earth entity and got all these little elf things together. there was this earth prince that had a real square looking face and kingly atributes that was dull and looked like stone. he got one of the scrolls and did something that took the earth element from the evil one and all that was youthfull and green in him disapeared and he looked like stone and fire. he had a grey beard now lol. the earth prince was now green with leaves and such. but the evil one was loosing his power slowly. there was alot more to this dream but i forget it, it feels like a whole saga of dreams that went on in a rather short period of time. maybe it was multiple dreams (like one on the surface then one underground with the evil dude. i definatly remember there being some strange sex scene in the parade though ahahah). this is a real strange dream for me because im not into any of that fantasy/sci-fi stuff and never even think about beigns/entites in that way. very symbolic, interesting shit.  

there is a plethora of cars driving back from the school/beach with a bunch of people i know. they are devided into two teams of cars, red team and blue team. red team (the team i was on) was ahead of blue team for quite some time, we would araive at the rest stops (lol, there are no rest stops from here to the beach) first, and at the gas stations first. but after about the third or fourth time refueling we were evenly matched, and blue took the lead. it was by no means a race though. about an hour down the road and we have stoped again. there is this chubby dude and this girl i like that come out of one of the cars on blue team. we are all chillin and chattin it up and i decide to change things up a bit. i know the cars are full, so one of these blue team bastards is going to have to trade with me. i get in the car that the chubby dude gets in. he gets pissed and starts questioning why i came in that car and if it was to try to get with the girl and stuff. i had some witty response that threw him off his rocker. the girl gets in and straddles him half way but is kinda on me a little too. and the guy sais "what do you have on me" or "what do you have that i dont" or something similar. what a prick, but i cant just start railing on the guy cuz i would look worse than him and might hurt the girls feelings or something like that. i answer with this funy witty sarcastic as fuck response that i cant remmeber (it had to do with his personality) and add "and about 70 pounds on ya" as if i was him answering that question as if i had asked it, so as to turn the tables on him.  the girl had a chuckle and i woke up. 

i remember thinking how interesting it was that i returned to the beach dream to wrap it up. 
10 o'clock, out of dreams for the night (i usualy dont have dreams if i try to sleep in later than that, and feel completely awake after waking up at 10, and its always withing 5 minutes of 10, real strange)


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow, cool recount of your dream!

A bit of background info for me...

Ever since I can remember, so let's say ever since I was about 4, every single night of my life I can remember about 4-5 extremely vivid and realistic dreams. So much so that I _*often*_ have trouble knowing whether something occured in a dream or in reality. Confusing stuff! I have tried on occasions to keep a dream journal but I always end up forgetting to write in it. I don't forget the dreams though! I am yet to read up on lucid dreaming but I from what I have heard I am a prime candidate to experiment with it. I also suffer from sleep paralysis often, so that is another form of dreaming that I have accepted in to my life.

But these last few nights, I've been having SO many more dreams than usual. I've been having "microsleeps" all night long, the last 3 nights in a row. As in, I fall asleep (usually around 10pm) then wake up at midnight, then wake up every 45-60 minutes throughout the night. (Needless to say I'm fucking exhausted and Miss GrumpyPants ) So for the last 3 nights I've been having (and remembering) a dream in every one of those little microsleeps.

NOW, I from what I understand, I'm remembering all these many dreams each night because I'm waking up immediately after they occur, i.e. not sleeping deeply.

The weird thing that I can't explain is that in all of these dreams, I am extremely angry at someone, or someone is extremely angry at me, for some reason. And because my dreams are so realistic and memorable, I wake up feeling as though it really happened, thus having the corresponding emotion. I don't think I'm angry at anyone in my subconcious...?? Why am I having these dreams? Could there be some other reason other than some repressed emotions?


----------



## IGNVS

do you happen to be an overly nice person?


----------



## black peter

tee aich see-  thats definately happened to me a few times too, i think in the movie Waking Life they call it "false awakenings"

IGNVS- wow dude u seem to remember every tiny little detail from that dream... do you keep a dream journal or consciously practice dream recall? do you lucid dream?

A couple nights ago i made the dire mistake of going to bed with a nicotine patch on. maybe mistake isnt the right word, but it ended up being somewhat of a traumatizing expirience that i would prefer not to repeat. I'd read a warning about vivid dreaming on the box, but normally i would consider that a good thing.... nothing wrong with vivid dreams, right???

well there are 3 distinct dreams i remember from that night.  i only really remember a scene from the first, it involved me chasing after a giant bee with a broomstick, desperately trying to kill it, and brutally smash it into the ground. it took place in my kitcen, and my dead dog was there.  i woke up after that feeling a little creeped out, and went to get a drink.  i told my dad about the dream and he told me it was probably due to the patch. i was feeling a little queezy, so i took it off and went back to bed. 

the next dream involved me putting myself in situations of extreme danger to try and protect my friend. by situations of extreme danger i mean hanging from the ceiling of a shopping mall, about 300 feet off the ground..... Wierd, i  have no freakin idea where that came from, but i woke up again feeling emotionally exhausted. It was a very intense dream, digging deep into my subconscious. One thing i remember about the dream was thinking "damn, i'm totally gonna have nightmares about this".  then i woke up, thank god! lol.

lazy me, having nothing to do on a summer saturday i decided to go back to bed. It had been a couple hours since i removed the nicotine patch, so i was sure the worst of it was over.  what happened next was probably the most incredibly intense, vivid and traumatizing dream of my life. 

I don't remember the specific circumstances, but there was new disease spreading rapidly amoungst the population. It would infect your blood and spread throughout your body very fast, and then you would die. there was nothing anyone could do about it, you were just doomed. I recall being back in my elementary school and seeing a lot of old faces, who seemed to be starting at me with pity, knowing that i had been infected.  I was with my mother and my sister, the 3 of us were infected.  We were running for our lives, crossing terrain all over the united states. I remember being in a red rock desert, with my mom and sister, trying to escape the disease, even tho we were already infected. Apparently there was music playing, my mom angrily turned it off, and then i saw what was happening. my sister was on the floor dying, and my mother just sat there in horror and watched her die.  Then she started stabbing my chest with a penil to make me bleed. My blood coagulated, so she deemed i still had a fair amount of healthy blood left in me, therefor i would have the most time before i died. she told me i had enough good blood to make it to Florida. My mom was next, and she knew it, so she kept trying to get me to leave her and go try to save myself, but i refused. I wouldnt leave my moms side, if she was going to die i wanted to be there with her. and thats just what happened. she started dying and i stayed with her and watched her die in a state of total sadness and devastation. after she died i knew i was next, so i kept on running, now alone. the last thing i remember is starting to feel wierd, my body felt different and i realized that i was starting to die. 

Thats when i woke up, and i sat in my bed and cried for about ten minutes. like extreme sobbing uncontrollable crying, and i almost NEVER cry, thats extremely unusual for me. I texted my mom asking her if she was OK, then i began to worry about a specific possible disease that i have had some scary brushes with, a few close calls.... HIV. i started to recall some of my recent  risky behaviors, realizing that i am putting myself in extreme danger of getting HIV, if i dont already have it.   
 The emotions i felt in the dream were so extremely real, i definately expirienced the emotion impact of some very devastating shit.  

I am SHOCKED at what i expirienced simply as a result of falling asleep with a nicotine patch on.  shocked!


----------



## Xorkoth

I once had a dream years ago.  All of a sudden I was in my bed with my girlfriend (now my wife) and to my right there was a giant stone slab in the process of falling down to crush us.  This was extremely real and I absolutely panicked, and I jumped up and grabbed onto the sides of it and pushed with all my strength against it.  My muscles were burning so bad... I was filled with the most extreme terror, mostly because she was sleeping and I didn't want her to be crushed.  Well, then she woke up, and it turns out I was partially awake the whole time (it actually only lasted maybe 20 seconds but seemed like a long time due to the extremeness of emotion).  I had actually jumped up on the bed and was gripping onto the sides of the window that is to the right of the bed with extreme force.  She said it really terrified her because I suddenly jumped up like I was possessed and with freakish strength and balance I clung to the windowframe, with a wild look of an animal in my eyes.  She came up and tried to remove me but she said I was clinging to it with an iron grip.  I kept yelling at her to stop grabbing me, can't you see we're about to be crushed???

Anyway, after a bit she got me to realize it was the window.  But the adrenaline rush was so massive that I couldn't sleep for the rest of the night.  I actually moved the entire windowframe somewhat and it had to be repaired when I moved out... I'm not sure how I did that.  It felt like when people lift up a car or something to save their child in a moment of desperation.  The next day my muscles were extremely sore and bruised from the force of my gripping/pushing.


----------



## Forbosis.

How does smoking marijuana effect the ability to have Lucid dreams, if any?


----------



## Xorkoth

Marijuana makes it very difficult for me to remember my dreams.  I rarely remember anything at all.  When I quit for a few days, dreams start to become much, much more vivid after about 3 days.


----------



## IGNVS

i still get vivid dreams, even more interesting sometimes, but its harder to recall and sometimes you dont even remember them. but the ones you do remember. fuckin ...crazy man.
and i cant lucid dream so i cant tell you how it effects that.


----------



## Changed

I've noticed something strange lately: I wake up with a dialogue running through my head. Like a newsreel being read by me, or a book being read. I wake up with stories going on! Very strange...


----------



## n3ophy7e

IGNVS said:
			
		

> do you happen to be an overly nice person?


Yes actually I am...but not _ingenuinely_ overly-nice. Suppressed anger you thinks?


----------



## IGNVS

no, not supressed anger. it is something other than anger that is supressed, maybe being stern or being overly passive in desisions. when your subconscious thinks of what is lacking or what needs to be balanced you want to place anger as the label for other things that may be out of balance because it appears the opposite of what you naturaly intend to do. your looking at two ends of one catagory, but your understanding of being nice might include leting others have their way or any number of examples of things that would not make you an angery person but just in your mind not "overly nice". 

it is a supression of something you dont even know can exist because you might catagorize it as anger. get what im saying?
i supose i would need a better definition of ingenuinely.


----------



## NeoMagic

i dreamed a week ago that i was in a theater with my grandma watching what appeared to be Ghost Busters 2 but then was like hey what the fuck is this ive never seen it before must be GB3?

woke up the next day and read this in the news: http://www.imdb.com/news/ni0561812/ 

lol wtf.


----------



## IGNVS

i just had a dream where we were in this huge glass dome that had chrome things holding it together inbetween the glass, and we were floating through the clouds and everyone was having this huge orgy just floating all over the place. very strange dream. 

almost as strange as the one where i had two illigitamate sons who looked like fifteen year olds after three years.


----------



## IGNVS

i had a real scary meaningfull dream/set of nightmares a few nights ago followed by a day of pure synchronicity that it was rediculous. 


gah! more people post dreams plz! this thread has so much potential. we should be going through them like the social threads


----------



## SOLARUS

The most vivid dream ive ever had occured when the nintendo ds was a few months from launch. I was obsessed with the thing. I don't know why but i couldnt get my mind off of it. One night i dreamed that i was standing on my driveway with my friend when a car pulled up and a delivery man handed me a bigbox with a ds in it. I dont remember seeing the screen or what was on it, but i know that i felt extremely happy that it was in my hands. When i woke up, I was so fucking pissed that morning haha


----------



## diche

wow, had I known there was a dream thread I wouldnt have started my dream journal. 



			
				SOLARUS said:
			
		

> The most vivid dream ive ever had occured when the nintendo ds was a few months from launch. I was obsessed with the thing. I don't know why but i couldnt get my mind off of it. One night i dreamed that i was standing on my driveway with my friend when a car pulled up and a delivery man handed me a bigbox with a ds in it. I dont remember seeing the screen or what was on it, but i know that i felt extremely happy that it was in my hands. When i woke up, I was so fucking pissed that morning haha



haha I can totally relate. one night I was supposed to try cocaine for the first time and was so excited to, but an issue came up which delayed me getting the coke, anyways I had an intense dream that night that I did, infact, get a very large amount of coke. only to be dissappointed in the morning 


This is a favourite of mine I had some time ago:

I was sitting on the last car of a slow moving freight train facing the tracks. The scene resembled the tracks area near a past house of mine; with forest to the left of me and a steep hill going up about 30ft covered in dead grass on the other.

The train started to speed up and I had to decide if I was going to stay on. I jumped off onto the tracks and ran back away from the train all the while being counted down over a walkie-talkie how many metres I was to getting to these guys. It was Ricky from Trailer Park Boys and possibly someone else. There were large fist sized and pale straw berries growing on little vines on the ground. We ate them. I also found some weird watermelon/squash things. They were black with green or blue tiger stripes and very large, about the size of an average torso, but about 2inches thick. They tasted very bland possibly because of the strawberry still left in my mouth or they just plain sucked. Ricky was yelling at me to stop being so stupid and eat the strawberries cause they were the only fruits that tasted good.

We decided to catch up with the train and began to run along the tracks. The hill on the left of me faded to forest and as the forest got denser on either side, more and more mountain bikes came into view, not only on the sides of the tracks but on them as well. As we walked further along the tracks they were no longer visible under all the bicycles and dense brush. The ‘isle’ created by the tracks through the forest now started to look more like an isle in a store, still filled with thick plants and lots of bicycles. Now the bikes faded and the trees faded and we were in an empty store/room that we knew we couldn’t be here. This was some Mexican store that we exited through via secret passage several dreams ago... 

The colour scheme was the same too. Pale ceiling and concrete floor, pale cream walls/doors. Now I’m not with Ricky, I’m with I think my bro and I think we’re being chased. I lead. I go through many swinging doors, through rooms with a few lockers in them that I remember hiding in. We hit a dead end but soon come to the long corridor that had a side swinging door every few feet. Door after door we soon come to another corridor but now I can see me and someone else (bro?) in the 3rd person from the side. We are running and jumping over blocks of something with spinning flaps of wood. By jumping over it, and to loose the guys chasing us, I jumped onto the block and held the flap from spinning, causing the guys to get stopped by it as I hopped over it and continued. no conclusion unfortunately.



			
				IGNVS said:
			
		

> i had a real scary meaningfull dream/set of nightmares a few nights ago followed by a day of pure synchronicity that it was rediculous.
> 
> gah! more people post dreams plz! this thread has so much potential. we should be going through them like the social threads



got lots more here

after reading through this thread I noticed alot of people either forgetting or too lazy to write their dreams down. this had been happening to me too. An easier way around this I found, was to record me recalling my dream with the voice recording function on my mp3 player. It allows me to babble and not really have to worry about spelling ect. then come back to it on my free time and convert it to text, more awake and more suited to writing.


----------



## sherlok ohms

I dont study dreams and i dont suppose i am any sort of dream guru but as far as i have come to understand, dreams are how our minds deal with the emotions and conflicts that we encounter during the day or past week. So whatever kind of feeling we as individuals post onto the dream represents the emotion that we are trying to work out from the recent past. 

With this said let me now say i have two types of dreams, Night terrors and very vivid demonic dreams. So either my brain gets over tired and i end up falling into stage 4 sleep and having a night terror or i am well rested and my sleep state is in stage 3 where i have these horrible dreams of zombies, demons, vampires, and most recently werewolves. Put it this way... i am so use to having horrible evil dreams that they dont even wake me up any more. Night terrors however still wake me up quite violently. 

Last week i had a dream that started as a dream and ended as a night terror. I was at the gas station by my house with my neighbor and i was shoving heads of lettuce into her gas tank, because lettuce was the type of propulsion used for cars in my dream. All of a sudden the cops show up and i guess i had been looking suspect to the people in the station and they called the cops. All of a sudden it started to get black in my dream which means my brain was falling below stage 3 into stage 4 and a night terror was about to take place. I remember yelling that i couldnt see in the dark and it was to dark for me to see well enough to leave the gas station. then i started running in the dark and thats when i woke up screaming.


----------



## dark desire

i have SO many dreams to share, but they're all very long. i keep a dream journal, and it's about 40 or so pages long. i haven't logged a dream in a while, though. i've been having poor recall, lately 

also sherlok: you're correct... except dreams do a little more, at least for me. i get prophetic dreams and i have been shown things that are hard to believe. i was shown the break-up with my ex days before it happened. the dream also told me the exact reason as to why we were going to break up. the night before this dream, i saw myself being tricked by my ex and then saw their features turn into that of a demon as soon as i turned my back to them. i have both written down, and one was a lucid dream.

i have many more interesting dreams, and one of my friends who is doing a PSY major uses my dreams constantly (with my permission, of course!) as notes and examples on essays.


----------



## thujone

i had a pretty strange dream last night.  i was fighting in some weird war in the future, it kinda felt like starship troopers but we were fighting cyborgs in some massive warehouse complex.  there were maybe a hundred on my side, and my ex was alongside me to.  the actual fighting was a blur but we pushed through a lot of the complex.

we were taking a brief break, just leaning against a wall hoping to figure out what's next.  then we get some intel that there's a million cyborgs coming our way, i was closest to the edge of the wall so i peeked out and saw their glowing eyes headed our way.  suddenly i realized what it must feel like to know you're walking right to your death.  i feel like it was huge to get such a good grasp on that concept during a dream.

then i looked at my ex and said "i wish we had more time together" and ran out to confront the enemy.


----------



## L2R

i had one of the most frightening dreams i've had in years last night. 

the first thing i remember was being in some kind of room or big vehicle and a bunch of intoxicated people turned up. one of them looked like some kid from some 80's sitcom and i mentioned it to him. he mumbled something about tripping and then a flash later he was sitting next to me and he said really clearly in a laughing joviel manner but seriously "Sometimes i like to hurt kittens. you know they like it when you hurt them." he laughed and i laughed along but then replied "if you hurt a kitten, i'll hurt you".

the next thing the whole group were walking in a line. i had the strong impression that the others were all military type people and they all had weapons. i don't remember what triggered him off but one dude ahead of me went nuts and started slaughtering all of the people around him. the other soldiers managed to overpower and arrest him. 

he was acting all wild and crazy. they took him to an eery room to strap him down. four of them watched over him... something happened and the guard at the door saw something that freaked them out and they bolted out the door. the crazed person somehow, using some kind of eery power, had managed to slaughter the other three leaveing gaping holes in their eyes. 

At this point i forcebly woke myself up, but i copped a moment of sleep paralysis when i did, i heard a demonic voice clear speaking right inside my ear, although i couldn't understand the words. freaked me the hell out. i was too scared to go back to sleep for some time.


----------



## Changed

I think I just had my first real lucid experience. I'm able to recall my dreams often, but have never had the ability to control things.

I woke up about an hour before I normally do, then fell right back asleep. I had read last night that one test to do is to attempt to push your finger through your palm (to make sure you are dreaming). When I went from awake to "lucidity," it was sort of like I was passing through an energy field. It felt like everything was shaking with vibrations. 

I pushed my finger through, and said to myself: "I'm lucid!" I tried not to get too excited, so I decided to test again. I was in a sort of large simulation area, a giant box. I looked at a clock that happened to be there, and the time was going nuts. I sort of just stood there, then transitioned back into normal sleep soon afterward.


----------



## little. miss

if your interested in analysing your dreams. www.dreammoods.com is great! i uswe it daily almost! although it isn't always preciswe you have to put your own two and two together to figure what your unconcscious is trying to tell you.


----------



## dreadnought

During a shot nap I dreamed that I was browsing through a bazaar somewhere desert-ish and sunny.. each stand had strange figurines crafted from gemstones, marble and rare metals. I wondered how to pay for them until I noticed a sack in my hand (made from the same material as a rice bag) full of smaller figurines, which the individuals in each stand accepted for their wares. 

This continued for a bit until I noticed a little weasel-looking critter by my feet. It seemed to be a mesh of animals with distorted anatomy and morphing features. I examined its face until something persuaded me to say "Oh so this is a dream." 

At that point it felt that I was being engulfed in some sort of haze of vibrations and hoisted up or something to that effect. I did fully realize that I was dreaming and that the bazaar, the animal and all the people there were fabricated. I guess I was overwhelmed and seriously freaked out- I immediately woke up and jumped out of bed.


----------



## Changed

last night I had a dream I've never had before in 22 years:

I was wandering around in some inner city after dark, by myself. I decided, "this is a good place to have a gun for self protection," so I instantly had a pistol in my pocket. _Sorry, but this next part just happened (I'm not racist!!)_: a black guy walked up to me and put a gun to my head. He told me to hand over everything I had, which was just the gun (no wallet, nothing). I handed it over, reluctantly... 

I sort of followed this guy up an embankment, and a different black guy comes up and says he's gonna kill us both. Somehow I had another pistol, and shot the guy right in the head. He dropped dead. I ran into this house that appeared in the middle of the freeway, and there were kids running around in packs inside. I hid behind the door because I knew the other black guy was going to come in and try to kill me, so as the door swung open I started firing. I must have shot him 8 or 10 times, but I don't think he died.

After this, I sort of warped back to some strange version of my home, and I was talking my little brother. Somehow, he had witnessed everything that happened, and I talked gravely to him about the possibility of me spending my entire life in prison if they ever found out that I was the one who killed the man. My dream switched from my perspective to that of some Dick Tracey like detective, who was obviously going to find me the next day. The next night, I walked out to my garage, which was a self-storage unit, and a black car pulled up. Two detectives got out of the car, and before I knew it, there was the body of the guy I had killed, but he was dressed in a pimp's suit and had dreadlocks. They magically carried him out of the car and put him on what looked like a morgue slab that I had in MY GARAGE. They pressured me to admit I killed him, but I narrowly eluded them...

After that, I cannot remember the outcome...
WTF?!


----------



## Changed

just before I woke up I had a dream that I feel like I've had many times before. I am wondering through this old house that is like a maze. The doors are often barred off, or built like jail cells. I think the house is haunted, but not sure. I am always trying to make it to the last room of the house, retrieve something, and exit as fast as possible. The last room has a unique appearance,  but upon waking, I cannot remember it. I think it was Terence McKenna that compared dreams to a DMT trip: it's the most vivid intense real experience, then you can't even recall what it was 5 minutes later.

Anyway, I retrieved this object, then was nearly out of the house instantly. Somehow, I was being chased by an animated body that had Heath Ledger's Joker head on it. He was right behind me, but we both got caught by this light ray that held us up in the air. I somehow escaped, and then I woke up...


----------



## prometheus72

someone give this a shot, i used to have this recurring dream whenever i would go to a concert when i was younger. i would be in a stadium of some sort, and my mom and dad were the king and queen of all of the people in the stadium. and in the center of the stadium is something i can only describe as an inky, black, mass. and it was considered the biggest thing ever made, and for some reason i associate a number in the millions with this thing, not a number in itself but just the words "a number in the millions." anyways, i get an indescribably negative vibe from the black mass, and whenever i focus on it i feel (another) thing i can only describe as an internal sonic boom, it completely wrecks my ego and consciousness. i also think i remember people in hovercrafts flying into the black mass, and pinprick feelings coming from the mass. 

its a very vague, disturbing dream and whenever i would get it i would wake up in a sweat feeling like alot of time had passed when it was only a minute or so since i had turned off the lights to sleep. i wasnt scared when i would wake though, i would just feel really weird. probably just really tired..


----------



## straycatphizzle

Every night after a dentist appointment, i have these terrifying dreams that are pretty much night terrors because they are the most terrified i've ever felt and because i cant go back to sleep afterwards. Sometimes it is more intense than others but it is always terrifying.


----------



## malakaix

A dream i'll never forget.

This was and still is one of the most truly horrifying experience's of my life, i get goosebumps just thinking about it.

About 1 month ago i had a dream about Hell, i dreamt that i was in some sort of institute.. a type of building that was somehow connected to a sports stadium, and within this institute you were given whatever you desired.. rooms with expensive furniture, wide screen TV's.. women or men at your request, and i began to question within this dream "Hell isnt so bad? I dont know what all the fuss is about'.. i dont remember if it was exactly as i made this realization or a little while after, but i began to notice significant change's within the environment.

This 'peaceful hell' started to become overcrowded.. the institute could no longer facilitate the amount of people congregating within its walls.. people began urinating and excreting feces in all area's of the building, arguments and violence erupted.. i was witnessing the essential breakdown of a society.

This was the climatic point of my dream, and caused me to wake up rather quickly, as a result of this i believed i entered sleep paralysis.. my body felt like it was been pushed down by something.. i looked up at my ceiling to see it glowing white.. and then looked down at my body to see it covered in pure darkness (at the time i assumed to resemble heaven and hell). And then the most disturbing, horrifying experience that still sends chills down my spine.. i began to hear a song play within my head with some guy singing.. and within a few seconds the mans voice was replaced with a very deep dark disturbing demonic voice.

I was so terrified i couldn't even breath and started to hyperventilate. I ended up forcing myself out of the paralysis.. at the time i didn't realize what i was experiencing was sleep paralysis.. i knew of it and read into a bit.. but having seen The Entity a few months before hand really put me into a fearful mind state.

I am an Atheist, so i found it odd i was dreaming about Hell in particular.. which may be why my interpretation of Hell was not of the traditional sense of fire and brimstone.. but of a collective society descending into chaos.


----------



## Scoff

Last night I had a dream that I was in what I believe to be Hawaii with city areas resembling where I currently live, in albany NY.  My friend of 13 years lived there at one point and I went a couple of times to see him.  We were walking down to the beach together (my friend that lived there) and we were looking off into the ocean when a tidal wave started to form.  We started running back into town and running down the right side of the street which looked like where I currently live, passing by a church on the left side of the street.  When we got to the end of the road, at the other side of the street was a manilla colored 3 story building that looked a little beat up.  I thought I would have been able to break down the door for shelter, but it was already open.  We were going up the stairs when we finally reached the top where there was no door to the roof.  we walked down one flight and started examining the rooms and In on of the rooms, a girl was sitting on a bed looking at us.  I checked another room and there was a woman in what I believe a rocking chair, looking out a very dirty window.  Then the dream ended.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i had my first lucid dream yesterday.

i was in "my room" and there was a pit full of insects and snakes. well someone visited my room and it was more like a prison cell, so i try and escape and keep running opening doors and after awhile i escape. outside i get into an empty car that had the keys in the ignition, this is when i become awake in my dream ... it was a great feeling. so i start the car and i see others on the road passing by but don't notice anyone driving, i think to myself these are other peoples dreams and were all like at an intersection of another reality. when im dreaming i forget how to drive a car because once i pull out on the road its like i have a hard time steering and going at a constant speed. i think im going to crash into another car but i don't im just zooming down the road i can feel im about to lose control of the car and i end up crashing  /end dream


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I didn't sleep much last night, but I did have a strange nightmare. I'm not going to describe it in detail right now, but I'll give the important details.

I had some kind of psychic powers. I knew that a tornado over 2 miles wide was going to hit this town in 3 days. I was trying to tell the people to get the fuck out of there, but it seemed like I was really high and I couldn't figure out how to convey the message. I'm pretty sure I was some kind of alien. The people chased me down and dragged me to this small shed where they tied me up and stuck hooks through my flesh and left me hanging from the ceiling to die. I was struggling in vain to get free. I had the knowledge that this was how I died in my past life in another universe. I could feel my life slipping away as I hung from the hooks. It was terrifying. I was being nice enough to help the mother fuckers and they repaid me by killing me.

I had another dream about a week ago that was much stranger. I am going to write that one down later today. I took some notes after it happened because it was so bizarre. I don't have time to write it out right now.


----------



## malakaix

I had a rather unusual dream last night, confronting, inspiring.. possibly opening my eyes to a MAJOR issue within my present life as it stands.

I'm not too good at remembering dreams.. there's never a real 'start' or 'end' with me.. but more or less a middle ground that i can elaborate on.

The dream had to do with my relationship to my parents. 

The dream initially took place within my parents house, and it started out with my mother and i having an argument about religion, in real life i dont believe shes religious.. shes never mentioned it ever or 'god' but in the dream she was religious and started to tell me how much im going to goto hell because i dont love her or my dad, i continued to argue my point of why i dont believe in religion of any kind (I explained in detail why i think this to her, but i wont go into that here).  The major realization i had in this part of the dream is her telling me 'i dont love them' which i think has some truth to it.

The next part of the dream had to do with my father. I was in a friends house with him (somehow this friends house became his house) And he was angry at me for not spending more time with him.. he took me for a driving lesson (i dunno why i've had my license for 3.5years now) and as we were both in the car he complained about how much he doesn't like my views on the world,religion, music,politics,society.. because i have an open mind. And i brought up the topic of how much he doesn't like black people, and why and that he's not as perfect as he believes himself to be. (this part of the dream is hazy, because it was more complex, but ill try remember what i can) i then was going over to my other friends place 3 house's away.. but i felt i couldn't because i would upset him, instead of just going i stayed there for dinner.. but afterwards i took my car and drove over. He became quite mad at me.. gave me food and told me not to come back ever.

In both parts of the dream i battled with my parents in trying to understand why i cant love them, or find it very hard to because they are so strongly against my own views, that i exist as a totally different person to them.

This was probably the single most important dream i've ever had, most of my dreams are more or less random segments of my own real life issues, or social interactions.. piece's that dont really paint a picture. But this one hit the nail on the head with my relationship with my parents and put it into perspective through dreaming.

That's my brief interpretation of it.. or at least what i believe the message to be.


----------



## Process

Can someone here please help me interpret my nightmare of last night. I have tried dream dictionaries, but i want further investigation. here it is:

I logged on to myspace IM like i do in waking like. I talked to my best friend, to find out that she was in a new relationship with my former lover. I spied on them and watched them do sexual things, feeling deep jealousy.

I ran away to a house, just to get away from it all. it was kind of a shack-like house. I was sneaking around, making sure the homeowners never knew i was there. I found peace in a deserted guest room.

At some point while i was in the house, i met a HUGE spider. probably bigger than my hand. It had all sorts of flattering, colorful designs on it, and had very long, vibrant blue legs. I panicked. Then it jumped. It was a jumping spider! It had jumped very far, I don't know where it went. I looked to my right, and saw a web filled with living night crawlers and fuzzy worms. I screamed and ran out of the house.

I reached my vehicle, desperately trying to get in, to run away from the spider. A man doing lawn work saw me and knew i had been in the house. I woke up.

I'm sure the dream was trying to tell me something about the feeling i have towards my ex. What are they?


----------



## diche

well, what do you normally associate with spiders? what kind of house were you in? Any connection to childhood experiencs can be helpful here.

first of all, this dream represents a "wish" probly to have control of your previous or a new lover. but sex is definatley an element in this dream


----------



## the black sun

i had a dream about time travel and was really weird.
ok so in my dream i somehow go into this room with toilet 
cubicles going down a long row of about 5 of them. at the 
end there was a place for showers worst thing is this was
for the public. i saw this guy but cant remember what he
was talking about i could remember a few words clearly but
most of the time it was just murmuring. 

so i went into the toilet anyways and when i finished  the guy
i was talking to crashed into it with a Ferrari. i quickly jumped on 
to the bonnet (somehow) when he crashed inside. i shouted 
what the hell to the guy and he said you hit me on the back of 
the head didnt you. i said what the hell are you talking about. 
for some reason there was a guy behind him and he started 
running so we chased after the guy outside into this city i was 
in and he just dissapeared. after this we somehow went back in 
time and i was back to the begging of the dream again. 

heres the weird thing. when we went back in time we knew that we
 went back in time but for some reason, it was like we didn't now 
what was to come, we only had a feeling of what was to 
come. like we had no recollection what so ever.

so this happened three times and on the third time i 
wanted to change something to see what happens 
in the future so when i entered i must of made an 
entrance tpo cause a bit of attention i cant remember. i 
went to the guy and he said oh yer sorry about the giant
 ants. there they were giant fucking ants. he said something 
along the lines of "yer its the steam isnt it" mind fuck or 
what then the same thing happened but i ended up running
 onto this train that sent me to the moon. i coul go on about 
this for ages but i think ive written enough


----------



## w01fg4ng

Process said:


> Can someone here please help me interpret my nightmare of last night. I have tried dream dictionaries, but i want further investigation. here it is:
> 
> I logged on to myspace IM like i do in waking like. I talked to my best friend, to find out that she was in a new relationship with my former lover. I spied on them and watched them do sexual things, feeling deep jealousy.
> 
> I ran away to a house, just to get away from it all. it was kind of a shack-like house. I was sneaking around, making sure the homeowners never knew i was there. I found peace in a deserted guest room.
> 
> At some point while i was in the house, i met a HUGE spider. probably bigger than my hand. It had all sorts of flattering, colorful designs on it, and had very long, vibrant blue legs. I panicked. Then it jumped. It was a jumping spider! It had jumped very far, I don't know where it went. I looked to my right, and saw a web filled with living night crawlers and fuzzy worms. I screamed and ran out of the house.
> 
> I reached my vehicle, desperately trying to get in, to run away from the spider. A man doing lawn work saw me and knew i had been in the house. I woke up.
> 
> I'm sure the dream was trying to tell me something about the feeling i have towards my ex. What are they?




Hey Process.  It sounds like you have a close relationship with dream state, but you are allowing fear to control it and your waking life.

The Spider, a word in which I relate in metaphysics as the Enemy, more commonly known as Fear.  I have seen this spider many times and all he wants to do is fuck with you.

You never properly concluded how you feel about your previous relationship, and because of this, you are allowing fear to control your life.  

Once you get a grasp on your feelings and conclusions about not only how you feel, but what you are going to do with those feelings, then the Spider can't fuck with you anymore.  He will lose all power.


What you did was consider one of your worst possible scenarios (best friend hookin up with your ex), and you did not know HOW to feel about that.  The spider thrives on this unknown feeling of fear you have.

Now that you have at least considered it, half of the work is done.  The other half is overcoming this feeling by coming to a conclusion; namely, LET IT GO and ACCEPT it.

Let your ex go.  Let your friend go.  Thats not to say you won't see them again, or hang with your bud, but you need ACCEPTANCE to move on.  Accept that the possibility is there and your worst fears might come true.  Then what?  Are you always going to let the spider control you, or are you going to choose a wiser path?


----------



## malakaix

Maybe someone can shed some light on this re-occurring dream, usually i dont remember my dreams well enough for me to be curious about them.

But this dream has occurred 4 times in the past week, same dream.. but i cant make sense of it, though i have an idea of sorts.

In this dream i always appear to be with an orange/ginger cat, except i'm unable to make the distinction in the dream that it is infact a cat.. visually i view it as a cat, but i understand it to be identical/equal to myself (like another person, or maybe im also a cat in the dream..?) Anyway, i always find myself strangely enough kissing this cat like a lover and treating it as i would a person.. it also acts in the sense of a human, but is still visually a 'cat'.

Now the strangest part of this dream is the two roommates i live with own 2 cats.. 1 male grey and white one, and 1 female orange/ginger cat. In the dream i dont view the ginger cat to be the same one as my roommates have, just the visual representation.

My theory on this is, i was with a girl 3 months ago for a few weeks.. before she left for Europe for 6 months.. at first i missed her alot.. but has since then faded alot, so im thinking maybe the dreams are in relation to that, maybe not. But they keep on re-occurring so i figure there must be something i need to understand from this..


----------



## Changed

I had this intensely personal dream last night. It may be the most vivid dream I've ever had, and I was drunk. I usually don't dream when I've been drinking.

I was at some unidentified house with my family. My mother, brother, and grandmother were there, as well as my good friend from school that lives where I live now. I was leaving to go somewhere (as I have been lately... leaving my family behind after graduating college). My brother started crying- something I can't stand to see in real life. He's the most important person in the world to me. Anyway, I prodded him to see why he was crying. He initially wouldn't tell what he was crying about, but then he took me into another room. He said something along the lines of: "Remember when dad left and cut up his credit cards and went to that gas station?" This must have been some reference to divorce or problems between my mother and he. I said, "sure," and he continued on. He told me that somebody saw him in Los Angeles with another woman when he said he was going to the gas station- aka he was cheating on my mom. I was shocked, and I think I tried to console him, but I was livid. My friend from school instantly appeared and started talking to me. He didn't say anything of substance. Then I can't remember what happened...

The weirdest thing is, my parents have never had any problems. They've been married since they were 19-21, and they are now ~50. I'm close with them, and they never even talked of divorce. 

Aren't your dreams constructed through memories floating around in your brain? How could this dream come to fruition?

Maybe it was just the alcohol...


----------



## straycatphizzle

Recently, as I'm falling asleep, I'll have these half-dreams where I feel like I've stumbled into some sort of celestial meeting of gods or some form of spiritual entities. The thing thats odd about these dreams is not the events that occur in them, but the  constant feeling of them being a completely real event that I've stumbled into on my way to a fully fledged dream. Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## Changed

straycatphizzle said:


> Recently, as I'm falling asleep, I'll have these half-dreams where I feel like I've stumbled into some sort of celestial meeting of gods or some form of spiritual entities. The thing thats odd about these dreams is not the events that occur in them, but the  constant feeling of them being a completely real event that I've stumbled into on my way to a fully fledged dream. Has anyone else experienced something like this?



sounds like lucid dreaming...


----------



## JahRed24x

I'm still trying to figure out how to look at a digital clock or find a light switch in my dreams. lol


----------



## malakaix

JahRed24x said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to look at a digital clock or find a light switch in my dreams. lol



Haha yeah, when i was really into lucid dreaming i was training my mind to take note of 'triggering' events during the day.. so that i could see them when sleeping.

The method which worked for me was counting my fingers.. the only time i had this work was when i briefly woke but was still in a state of dreaming.. i went to count the fingers on my hand.. i saw 6 fingers, at first my mind didn't acknowledge that this was unusual, but i knew it wasn't right.

So i counted them again and as soon as i made the association that i had 6 fingers i felt an incredible rush of fear,confusion and physical tingling throughout my body.. and began to enter sleep paralysis, auditory hallucinations and light distortion.

I have to say it's pretty intense seeing 6 fingers as clear as day on your hand


----------



## L2R

i had one of those intense moments last night. looked and felt like one of those silent image flashy dream sequences in some films. a bit like the vhs film in the american remake of ringu. 

the images i can recall are:
a woman and a man. 
the woman looks worried. 
the man does too. 
there's a tiny scorpion like creature on the woman's face. 
i am the woman and i know the creature went into my nose
blood spurts from the woman's nose
my vision as the woman blurs drastically and turns a yellow/orange washed out appearence
i hear ascertive, mechanical and incessent chant like noises (sounds like a neverending word or unrecognisable words without pause) from very close nearby and other noises which makes me feel like i'm being operated on or something. 

then i woke myself up


----------



## Raw Evil

I *think* I had a lucid dream last night, but I'm not 100% sure. Is it possible to dream *about* lucid dreaming?

I recall noticing the dream and taking control of it, but not doing anything spectacular - as if I'd forgotten that I now have the ability to fly (etc). I woke up feeling great, but as usual for the untrained mind, it faded fast.


----------



## hoopyfrood

I started writing down my dreams (in an attempt to augment getting lucid dreams), which induced some pretty trippy dreams. 

I woke up in the morning to this one dream, then grabbed the blue marker on my nightstand to start writing it down in my book.  As I was writing, the marker was, for some reason, bleeding all over the place, and I couldn't read a word that I wrote... I was a really confused.  I then woke up again (realizing that the previous awakening was merely a dream), and grabbed the yellow, supposedly real, marker to write down the weird dream I just had.  As I was writing, it once again bled a lot, but my writing this time was actually legible.  But I woke up again, thinking that the last dream (of a dream of a dream) was pretty trippy.  This last time I said screw writing the dream down, and went to go tell my roommates.  As I was walking out of the hallway, I woke up AGAIN.  This time, I knew it was real, and I wrote it down, then went to tell my roommates.  

Trippy dream. xD


----------



## leiphos

after thinking of haiti for a while, the other night I dreampt that I was in my parents apartment, but we were out in the country somehwere. and there was a catastrophic occurence--tornados and earthquakes! 

etc


----------



## Kultainen Aika

My partner told me about a dream he was having where he would be driving to Maine from his college and a vehicle would cross the center line and strike him. One ambulance would be available on scene. The paramedics are trying to administer assistance but he tells them he is a "black tag", he going to code in other words. He tells them to take care of the other driver. Then he sits on the side of the road and dies.

He had been having this dream repetitively since he started feeling affection towards another girl. He then told me and the dreams stopped.

I interpreted the dream (huge Freud fan here) and the accident is suggesting that he has made a mistake, dreaming of one's on death insists that you want to escape your current situation whatever it might be. He escape that situation by telling me I suppose.

I later that week had a dream where we were on top of mountains bathed in a pinkish golden light. It represented us overcoming problems. We have been arguing a lot lately and broke up a few times. We are supposed to talk soon so why can try and fix things verbally.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

had a wild dream, then woke up n' went back to sleep then had another!

1st) night time walking down an alley by my friends house escorted by an authoritative figure and an enemy in human form, reach the end of alley then turn around and the enemy is in the middle of me and the authoritative figure with me behind we reach two entities i perceive to be enemies as well a struggle breaks out between the evil and Authoritative Figure a gun is brandished then shots fired @ AF i see the blood then get this the roloff twins (little people big world come out in capes and zach has a samurai sword and kills the evil entity. the twins go across the street like they are hiding in the shadows and i give them back the sword. then it gets kind of lucid because i get into a car and my first lucid dream involved driving a car so anytime i dream of cars it gets lucid. anyway i get in the car and take off being followed by a truck i look back and i don't seen anyone driving the truck, phantom driver! im horrible at driving in dreams so as i get on the freeway (its daylight now) i lose control and wake up.

2nd) i have a bottle of pills on my parents bed @ my old house and im trying to count them out by putting them in groups on the bed but its impossible to count them as i place a pill down on the bed it falls to the ground i reach for it and suddenly am in the frontyard of my old house then i have a vision im watching a video of me playing basketball at first i don't see myself in the video but notice im not in the game but on the bench. then back to the frontyard i pick up a tree branch that has a bottle of lotion stuck to it and walk to the throw it away and see my dad sitting in a car. that is all.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I haven't had a lucid dream in AGES  

Used t have them a lot last spring, anyone have any idea how to conjure them up - would like to get in the habit of having a few a month, really great sessions I've had, not amazingly complex - changing a few things, but mostly letting teh dream take it's course...never done anything like looking at the time or anything like that.


----------



## Max Power

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I haven't had a lucid dream in AGES
> 
> Used t have them a lot last spring, anyone have any idea how to conjure them up - would like to get in the habit of having a few a month, really great sessions I've had, not amazingly complex - changing a few things, but mostly letting teh dream take it's course...never done anything like looking at the time or anything like that.



There's a ton of information online, mate. If you're serious about it take the time to look it up.

Also, the book written by Stephen LeBerge is highly recommended.


----------



## Raw Evil

Just recently I dreamed that I was base-jumping off a radio antenna tower of some sort. Except instead of a parachute, each of us had what amounted to a seatbelt tied to a harness. Kind of like a bungee-jump except with a non-flexible rope. Anyhow, we jumped, and I stopped just centimetres above a concrete slab. The sudden deceleration was discomforting, but not painful. I don't recall anything after that in the dream.

Where stuff got weird was that the following morning, I recalled it not as a dream but as a memory. I noticed that something wasn't right when I realised the sheer physics of it were impossible; and if it had not been for that, might I have gone my entire life thinking I had done something I had not?


----------



## oliphill

I have constant recurring dreams of being back in school re-doing my GCSE's (age 15 - 16, i passed them all quite well in real life).And the whole dream is filled with a sense of failure, and i then get the results, i failed, then wake up.

What does this mean? I'm a failure in general? I think I am? Any ideas?


----------



## oliphill

Reading the thread has brought back some more memories of recurring themes I dream of:

I can fly. Not with my arms flapping or anything. I have a sense that I have discovered 'the way to do it' and everyone could do it, but hadn't learnt how. Starts off walking, gaining speed then I sort of do massive jumps and can stay in the air for ages.

I realise I'm dreaming, but can stay in  the dream. I can paint the walls any colour with my mind and shift between different times and places. The weird thing is, I always have a massive sense that I am doing something really bad and shameful.


----------



## oliphill

tee aich see said:


> Has anyone else ever had a dream within a dream?  Last night I had this weird dream where I was driving around with my friend and he was driving really fast and I was about to tell him to slow down when the car started to swerve off the road.  We crashed into a tree and everything went black for a few seconds.  Then I opened my eyes and I was in my bedroom (still in the dream at this point).  I was thinking "thank god that was just a dream."  I got out of bed and went to my computer and started talking with a couple friends on AIM and telling them about the dream.  After that, I woke up for real.



Yes definately, different things happening but exactly like you described yes.


----------



## Raw Evil

oliphill said:


> I have constant recurring dreams of being back in school re-doing my GCSE's (age 15 - 16, i passed them all quite well in real life).And the whole dream is filled with a sense of failure, and i then get the results, i failed, then wake up.
> 
> What does this mean? I'm a failure in general? I think I am? Any ideas?



Dude, everybody has that one. Crazy, I know. I don't understand it either.


----------



## malakaix

Raw Evil said:


> Where stuff got weird was that the following morning, I recalled it not as a dream but as a memory.



This has happened to me a lot in recent times. I would wake-up forgetting my dream, only to recall it later as a memory.. until it's debunked.

For example, i believed my housemate shaved off his dreadlocks.. and wondered why he did that throughout the day.. until i see him and notice him still with his dreadlocks, and that what im seeing is impossible, therefor collapsing that paradox and causing me to realize that one of those conclusions is false, and as im in the present moment i believe what i see, which leads me to decide that what i remembered was not a memory of this reality but the memory of a dream.

And that im simply dreaming this reality, without been consciously aware of it.

Tired ramblings..  time to go dream some more.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Max Power said:


> There's a ton of information online, mate. If you're serious about it take the time to look it up.
> 
> Also, the book written by Stephen LeBerge is highly recommended.



Well thanks for the book recommendation, I do like to use the web for research but that takes hours of time, and it's always nice to talk to other people about it, and get first-hand anecdotes etc.

When you say "serious about it", I guess right now I definitely have other priorities BUT was opening up for conversation...

SO my post still stands, I would like first hand experiences instead of just doing the research myself, because things you've found out could work for me, if they don't then I could of course look into it myself, but where's the fun in just doing that??


----------



## Max Power

Write down your dreams as soon as you wake up. Keeping a dream journal will help you remember your dreams. Afterall, what good is having a lucid dream if you don't remember it?

Get into the habit of asking yourself "Am I dreaming right now?" If you don't ask yourself this when you are awake you won't question it when you are asleep. 

When you are getting ready to fall asleep, repeat the phrase "I'm going to have a lucid dream" until you pass out.

If and when you finally have a lucid dream, don't panic or get overly excited. Although this breakthrough will undoubtedly make it difficult to remain calm, keeping the lucidity going requires you to be somewhat docile. It gets better with practice. PROTIP: rub your hands together or spin in circles to remain lucid if you feel yourself losing it.




That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Best of luck, mate.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Awwww no...

I've had plenty of lucid dreams, just haven't had one for a year. 

You seem to be like me - not reading people's posts properly and then not making entire sense... 

I was just wondering if anyone had a way to get back into lucid dreaming if they haven't had one in a while, those of you who've gone deeper than just realizing you're dreaming and controlling it a little...

THanks anyways man, it's nice for someone to make a bit of effort.

Peace...also are you English or Australian?


----------



## Changed

I'm standing in what was my childhood backyard / driveway and I seem to be high in the sky like the Super Mario level, on a sort of extended leaf-petal. There are a few cars sitting there, and I seem to be alone. I'm attempting to drive one of the cars, apparently trying to go somewhere, but I can't seem to figure out how. I get a phone call and start running towards an undefined location. I look down at the phone and it is garbled, but that is because I changed the name of one of my friends to that garbled name in an early dream (I had a dream about this friends last night as well, though I haven't talked to him or anything in weeks). I begin to be fearful of this friend's calling me, and continue running until I arrive at a house. The house looks like one I rode past today. The front door is open and there are outlines of bodies moving around inside, maybe some faint voices, but it is too dark inside to make out anything specific. The front of the house is like a porch or a green-house. I knock on the door; for what? I don't know. I turn around and see something on the ground. It appears to be two dead animals, maybe moles, but larger. Frightened, I jump over the dead animals and there it is: two cats, rotting and festering flesh drips from the hides of the cats, and they are covered in fleas and ticks. There are distinctly two cats: one black, which simply stays put. The grey one, however, senses the utter horror in me, and starts to stir, resulting in the falling-off of his rotten flesh. The cats are seemingly stuck in a small man-made hole; something for a garden. I sense instantly that though the rotting cats are stuck for now, they can spring out of the hole at any second. I begin to run. I run to the right, seemingly mired in a swampy ground that barely allows me to move. I turn around and regret it immediately: the cat, leaping out of the hole, staring me dead in the eyes with its own yellow eyes, says in the clearest English, the halting command that reverberates throughout my universe: "Stop!" This wasn't simply a command: it was the declaration that that cat was the Devil, that I was trapped in the depths of Hell, and that at any second he could devour my entire being... and indeed, just had.

I woke up because I started hyperventilating at this point and nearly had my second panic attack (ever). I've been having very vivid dreams lately (I am taking veramyst nose spray, clarinex, and an antibiotic for an infection... I don't know if the combination of these three are causing the dreams?).

I'm just realizing now that the dreams are, and always have been, about me attempting to escape from a seemingly unseen negative force, but not being able to move. Usually it is me running around my childhood house, in circles, with some sort of boogy-man chasing me down. He almost always gets me, because I can't move fast enough-- I'm stuck in some ground.


Last night's dream was also  bizarre and involved that same friend mentioned above. I was in the subway's of NY, and I had apparently attracted an attractive black girl. We were together, got on the train, then zoomed instantly to some couch in a secluded space of the subway. The only thing in my consciousness at that point was that I started kissing this black girl: it felt insanely real. We made out for a few moments, then I started feeling her leg. It was sort of hairy, but I wrote it off as being some 'natural' movement. Then my friend showed up with some unidentified friends, and he started giving me these vibes of 'why are you with a black girl?' I instantly felt embarrassed for hooking up with a black girl. I left my friend and went back to her, and this time it was in a bed. She wanted to fuck, but I told her I had to leave and couldn't see her anymore. I left before she could argue. Then I woke up.

Totally off-the-wall dream that didn't arouse any emotions in me during the dream. I woke up and felt sort of sad about the actions of my friend, not being able to rationalize that the things he did were only in the dream. The way he acted would be something he'd do in real-life, making the dream all the more revelatory. 

It is 5:09 am, and there is no way I can go back to sleep after that cat nightmare.


----------



## malakaix

Changed said:


> "Stop!" This wasn't simply a command: it was the declaration that that cat was the Devil, that I was trapped in the depths of Hell, and that at any second he could devour my entire being... and indeed, just had.
> 
> I woke up because I started hyperventilating at this point and nearly had my second panic attack (ever). I've been having very vivid dreams lately (I am taking veramyst nose spray, clarinex, and an antibiotic for an infection... I don't know if the combination of these three are causing the dreams?).



I've had dreams similar to this, where it's focused primarily on an idea of 'pure fear' which has manifested usually as some form of 'hell'.

My most memorable dream (which i may of mentioned a time before) related to the concept of hell, which unfortunately for me woke me up into a state of sleep paralysis with its basis been that of the previous 'hell' dream.

It started off in a similar manner to yours, an analogy i could use here is 'almost like going down a slide'. At the top of the slide everything in the dream is fine, as you go down.. things start to change in very disconcerting ways, fear begins to set it and as you reach the bottom your overwhelmed and usually wakeup. 

With mine i dreamt i was in some type of institution, everyone was happy.. you had unlimited supply of anything you wanted or desired and life was bliss... but this seemingly heavenly existence began to deteriorate, it quickly became overcrowded and the result was that of violence, feces littered through the hallways, disease, hunger.. total chaos erupted. This place was never really heaven, it was just a disguise hiding the true hell behind it all.

At this point of me realizing exactly where i was in the dream and fear taking over, i was forced awake. I woke to familiar surroundings but with a very unfamiliar presence encompassing me, i couldn't move.. i could hear a song been played and been sung in some form of demonic voice (mind you it was complete silence). My ceiling was litup with white light, while my bed and below covered in a thick veil of darkness.. i could hear crying within my house's hallways (You have no idea how much this scared me been able to identify with the screams of the hallways within the dream, only to wakeup and hear crying in my own hallways).

And then within a minute or so.. my mind snapped back to conscious reality and everything ceased, i was still far to shaken to even contemplate going back to sleep and spent the remainder of the night comforting myself through the computer and music.


----------



## Changed

Yeah, this sort of sliding-into a state of terror was very fast. Once I saw the shady house I started to feel a little disconcerted, then the dead animals on the ground made it worse. The rotting cats speaking English just took it over the top within a matter of seconds.

Come to think of it, I can probably identify the contents of the dream: every day when I ride my bike I've been riding past dead animals on the side of the road. I usually have to hold my breathe until I get past them to avoid the stench. The house, like I said, was one I ride by regularly. The rotting cats, I'm not so sure about. I just found out my grandma has stage 4 cancer in her brain, spine, and throughout her body, so that could be some sort of manifestation of that news in combination with the dead animals in the road.

The most frightening part was the "Stop!" and I realized two things: shit, I'm now in Hell, and secondly, 'what the fuck, this cat is speaking English; he surely must be the devil.'


----------



## Changed

just realized that the talking cat is from the book The Master and Margarita. I'm reading it now and it had a talking cat that is a friend of the Devil. how obvious is that connection...


----------



## the_dude

*Waking Life*

Waking Life is an awesome movie, not many people seem to know about it though unfortunately.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Ive had a handful of dreams come true. 

Like when for like three nights I dreamed about this girl that I liked went out with one of her EXs that she said she would never date again and then like a month later they ended up getting back together.


----------



## diche

has anyone ever experience deja vu except the percieved memory is from a dream. I ha this happen to me twice in one day. to weird to just brush off.


----------



## psood0nym

^yes, I get that all the time. It's interesting to question how it influences you're day as you go along. And, yes, these experiences  do influence your thoughts throughout the day.


----------



## Jesusgreen

I had the first lucid dream I've had in quite some time last night, of all the lucid dreams I've had I probably got the furthest in this one. I was having a weird dream about crossing the road to smoke but already being too high to cross, eventually somehow I got across, I was walking along the path, and suddenly I just thought "This is a dream!", and started moving around freely, realising I was in full control. Then I flew up in the air, attempting to fly, and I managed to float up, but unfortunately, for some reason the moment I started floating my vision went black, and a few moments later I "woke up" into another non-lucid dream, not realising that I was still dreaming 

Anyone here have any good tips for improving dream recall and lucid dreaming? I haven't really found a trigger for my lucid dreams, and I've only ever had 4 that I recall in my entire life.

Lucid dream 1: I'm walking down a hill, I see some kids playing, one of them asks me something, I reply, then I walk down to the bottom, I feel quite thirsty, and somehow at that point I realised I was dreaming, willed a vending machine to appear and it did, but as I drank I woke up.

Lucid dream 2: This one was about a month ago, I was having a very random dream, when I ended up in what I was sure was a book-store, with a lion. Now a few days previous to this I had a trip in which I saw a tiger, so something about the lion triggered that memory, I had a huge sense of deja vu, suddenly realised I was dreaming, flew up through the roof and began jumping across the rooftops (I was jumping like 20 feet in the air), it was really fun, but I woke up shortly after.

Lucid dream 3: This dream started with me getting deployed in the military - which is weird since I have no interest in the military whatsoever. We were in the back of a tank, moving along, when suddenly I realised it was a dream, I took control of the tank and drove around shooting random things, for some reason though, even though I knew it was a dream, I didn't want to shoot anything living just in case it wasn't or just in case this was some alternate reality or something. This was the longest of my lucid dreams but after a while I woke up.

Lucid dream 4: The one I detailed earlier, where I walked around for a bit and then flew, this one was about as short as my first lucid dream but of all 4 I felt like I had the most control in this one, in the others I often lapsed back into losing control etc, whereas this one I was fulling in control until I woke up.

(As a final note: Interestingly enough, I watched Waking Life the night before last while tripping, I wonder if the information I gathered subconsciously while watching it was what made me have my lucid dream last night?)


----------



## angryteabag

i had a dream last night where i was sentenced to the death penalty for a minor crime i didnt comit, i never knew what it was but i knew it was minor. i tried to run but got caught and after a while the reality that my life was going to end for no real reason sank in and i had a total emotional fit. 

i met my mother and she told me that i brought it upon my self, i tried to run but i couldnt. i was so trapped and terrified.

yet i felt hopeful because one of the investigators was trying to help me but failing. i had a sort of jason bourne type feel but i couldnt cope. my "deadline" was drawing nearer and I was feeling more and more emotionally screwed

then i woke up, heart beating fast and all. 



Ive been having all sorts of strange feelings with dreams though, i dreamed that i replanted my garden with some new pepper plants and when i went out the next day i was shocked when they wernt there. it felt so real. =\


----------



## k.kat

i have a book at the side of my bed and write down as much as i remember about my dreams,
i have so much dreams written down here's a few for now,

this is 3 different sexual dreams i had

1. was about a friend that i have never thought or felt that way towards him, 

I dreamt that we had full blown on sex and it was amazing,
not dreaming now - the morning after the dream there was a knock my door i answered it and it was him and it was weird, the atmosphere, the way he smiled and talked to me, we were both blushing, it was like he knew what i dreamt or even that we both had the same dream,

2. this one is about another friend with same thoughts and feelings as first,
but the difference with this friend was that he had previously tried to get into a relationship with me,

I bacame aware in my dream that i was just about to have sex then i saw who it was with and  i didn't want this to happen so i forced myself to wake up, i awoke sitting up shouting no,

3. this one ive had a few times and they are with a stranger and its more than just sex

Its weird because they alway's leave me feeling that strange feeling that you get sometimes with dreams, for the whole day or longer,
Its almost like the dreams last a lifetime as im living my life in them they feel more realer than others,

so its just me living my life with this man as you would in a relationship,  i feel every feeling in the dream that both of us are feeling, it is so stong, i know we are both feeling exactly the same, the love is so stong like no other feeling of love , we both know we have found our soul mate and know that we will spend the rest of our lives together, know that we should be together and every time we realise this it get deeper and stonger, 
its just perfect, then i wake up and its just a dream, 

but the thing is i see the man so clearly as i am living my life in it,
i don't know who it is, i have never seen him before, a stanger.


----------



## ColtDan

what the fuck... ive just woken up from the most strange beyond fucked up vivid dream ive ever had in my entire life...infact this is probably my first proper "lucid" dream.... i got "stuck" fully conscious and couldn't wake up, trapped there, but my eye lips were retarded and droopy and i had to hold them up to see, running around shouting at people to wake me up. every time my eye lips dropped i would re-appear somewhere else, with different people. i started to panic, like "how am i gonna wake up??? im gonna be trapped here!!!" then try to throw myself infront of a lorry to prove it was just a wasn't real and wake my ass up... but the lorry stopped....twisted. i don't even feel awake now. am i awake? perhaps reality is just a massive dream. to be frank that was fucking weird


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

sounds mental!! ^ wicked description...god I want another one.


----------



## malakaix

I had an interesting experience last night, infact this has happened two times before, it seems to be somewhat like a lucid experience, but at the same time different from my past experience's.

Usually i will awake into lucidity.. this time however i went straight into lucidity as soon as i closed my eyes, within 10 seconds the darkness behind my eyes turned into a vivid image, i was suddenly in a room with roughly 10 other people.. all standing around none of them could see each other or myself for that matter, though i could see them.. the vividness of this shocked me and i opened my eyes, very strange most of my lucid dreams involve just myself interacting with inanimate reality.

I did eventually fall asleep, and am quite certain i awoke into lucidity this time.. this particular experience has actually happened in the past a few times, i will wake-up without opening my eyes.. this is very confusing, as i can see my room and everything in it with my eyes closed.. i opened my eyes to see the 'exact' same thing i was seeing with my eyes closed (poster on my wall, my desk etc).

It was like looking through my eyelids and seeing what i would normally see, it reminded me of Sam Niel in Event Horizon; "Where we're going, we won't need eyes to see"


----------



## ColtDan

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> sounds mental!! ^ wicked description...god I want another one.



carrying on from what i posted ^ up there...it was mid day sunday... and i was hungover from the night before...so i decided to go for a quick sleep on my bed. man it was the weirdest thing ever. i appeared in this girls house, sat on their sofa with her parents there... and i was like... am i dreaming? and they were like no. and i was like where am i? why am i here? and everything started to vibrate and shake...then boom i was talking to some random people... and i was like im dreaming.,.. im stuck in a fucking dream... please can somebody go get my parents to wake me up. then my parents appeared and i was like i need to wake up... and they disappeared. so i started to panic, thinking i was never going to wake up. ended up running around shouting i need to wake up, somebody wake me up!! it was like being underwater and fighting to the surface. then i appeared outside my house and everything was crystal clear... i walked down the road and watched the traffic... saw a lorry coming and thought fuckit, this will wake me up, im gonna jump infront of it... but didnt have the balls so i just walked infront of it slowly... and it stopped. i could see that the driver was wearing sunglasses


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

I keep having dreams about taking drugs. The crazy part is they feel very real. The mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## malakaix

'Excuse my crudeness of this post, i wrote it quickly as i remembered it upon waking'

I had a dream last night, where human violence,hate and fear was normal, that we've always acted like this. I felt i was in a building with other humans, all experiencing fear and violence towards each other, while been watched by 'observers'. i remember lying next to someone who had been stabbed, and was bleeding all i could hear were sceams, yelling and total chaos..

And then someone else appeared, i dont know if they appeared visually or as a voice/guide and said to me;

"Pay attention, this has happened before, you dont remember? Focus on whats happening around you, remember the faces."

He/she/it then disappeared from my dream, i followed these instructions and began to focus on peoples faces.. remembering that i had seen them before, i remembered everything.. this same situation had happened time and time again.. The fear and violence was all an illusion of my mind, the reality was that everything was peaceful and calm, i had just forgotten.

Between now and the next part it gets hazy, i only remember bits a pieces.. so i wont include it.

I had overcome these observers and slipped between the cracks, understanding the truth behind the veil. I seemed to now appear to be on a train surrounded by people dressed like retro-1950's, a waiter looked at me and shifted his eyes left towards a phamplet and pointed at it.. he then suddenly disappeared from my dream.

I picked the phamplet up and was shocked to realize it had detailed writings on my past life. It described how the human condition was pre-programmed to experience fear,hate,violence out of ignorance of the truth, the compilers of this phamphlet were the 'observers'. As i tried to read more, everyone's attention on the train drew to me..they were all yelling at me to stop reading and were getting very angry at my persistence.. i then wokeup.

I couldn't help but notice these two 'beings' in my dream which were telling me things were not a part of my actual dream-state, they seemed to be giving clues as to what was happening.

I've never had a dream which has been so powerful and had such an impact on me that i felt the need to write it down at 5:30am upon waking.


----------



## stonerish

Valerian+5-htp+Melatonin+Kava

Gives me the best dreams ever...


----------



## DoseYouAll

I have been going to the same place in my dreams for years now, maybe 5 years. I call it Astral Town, and it is basically the west coast USA where I am from. . . But in a different setting. Buildings are abandoned, the only people around are a few friends and some random people about scavenging metal and stuff.  Last week in my dream I was tearing down a Playstation games rack inside of something like a Target store, for the scrap metal and I was helping another person to accomplish this. The basic theme I get from the dreams is a future setting in familiar locations. It seems that society has collapsed and that towns and cities have become a free for all.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

stonerish said:


> Valerian+5-htp+Melatonin+Kava
> 
> Gives me the best dreams ever...



now THIS is what I was looking for...will try this to see if I can get some again...then I will wait until they occur naturally again, as I do believe my body is telling me lucid dreaming is not what I need at the moment.

I got heavily into it last spring...not trying to fuck around with them too much, just had them alot, and kept drifting back into them purposefully, often waking up at like 12/1pm.


----------



## curseorange

ive been longing for another lucid dream for a while.


----------



## voxmystic

i've gotten better at lucid dreaming.  usually i question whether i'm dreaming or not, and look at my hands for confirmation.  if they're distorted, i know i'm dreaming.  at that point, it nearly always feels like i'm right on the edge of wakefulness.  

last night, for the first time, i remembered to ask someone in my dream to interpret the dream for me.  but i can't bloody well remember what he said, dangit!  something about how i was protecting myself.  

then i found a guy i wanted to have sex with, but as we walked together to find a spot to be alone, he started shrinking until he was doll-sized.  

i'm taking my phone to bed tonight so i can journal things as soon as i wake up.  

a little valerian root does seem to facilitate lucid dreams.


----------



## lovechild89

I haven't smoked for a week straight ( first time in nearly 4 years of smoking daily)

and everynight i've had at least 3 ridiculously lucid dreams.

last night I had nightmare after nightmare after nightmare. Little ones but still, like everyone screaming ' i hate you' when i entered a room, or a friend just continually puking all over me.


WTF


----------



## lovechild89

voxmystic said:


> i've gotten better at lucid dreaming.  usually i question whether i'm dreaming or not, and look at my hands for confirmation.  if they're distorted, i know i'm dreaming.  at that point, it nearly always feels like i'm right on the edge of wakefulness.
> 
> last night, for the first time, i remembered to ask someone in my dream to interpret the dream for me.  but i can't bloody well remember what he said, dangit!  something about how i was protecting myself.
> 
> then i found a guy i wanted to have sex with, but as we walked together to find a spot to be alone, he started shrinking until he was doll-sized.
> 
> i'm taking my phone to bed tonight so i can journal things as soon as i wake up.
> 
> a little valerian root does seem to facilitate lucid dreams.



SHIIIIIT, have you tried a large dose of melatonin? it will BLOW your mind


----------



## voxmystic

^ not yet.  i ordered all the ingredients for the dream recipe someone posted earlier, although since ordering, i've heard some bad reports about dreams on 5-htp.  gotta try it all once, though, right?


----------



## Raw Evil

lovechild89 said:


> SHIIIIIT, have you tried a large dose of melatonin? it will BLOW your mind



How large is "a large dose" of melatonin?


----------



## stonerish

Raw Evil said:


> How large is "a large dose" of melatonin?



i take 3-6mg normally

i would say 12 is high for me...

they sell them, in so far as im aware, in 300mcg...3mg...and 10mg


----------



## malakaix

Well, im certain i just had the worst dream of my entire life.

My dreams seems to be exploring the extremes of raw emotion lately, and manifesting in pure forms of it. I've woken up just now, this is what i remember.. wish i could remember more;

I fell asleep extremely quick, maybe the quickest i ever have sober.. i began thinking of love, love of self, and love of another... in its greatest form, this put me into a dream-state rather quickly and before i knew it i was entering into REM. 

I don't remember much of how i got to this next scenario.. but i was washing some object with my housemate and was struggling to maintain my composure, i began to feel a dark presence come over me, and overwhelm my being, until i fell asleep within the dream into another dream.

This dream was nothing but feeling, total darkness.. it had no visual or auditory distinction to it, just pure untouched fear.. it felt like sleep paralysis within a dream. I was trying my best to yell 'help me' but i had no breath, the fear was so intense i felt as though the breath was been squeezed out of me. I continued to plea for help caught in this fear induced dream, until a person came over to my body in my original dream, terrified of me as i must of looked possessed, i was shaking about, trying to call for help with my eyes closed and an expression of distress.

He put his arms around me and said "It's Dennis" (this name has no meaning to me, nor did he resemble anyone from my waking reality.. i can only assume he was one of my guides helping me) he managed to pull me out of this incredible dream of fear incarnate. And as i awoke back into my original dream, he disappeared instantly.

I felt fragile as i woke into my original dream, like i had been mentally and emotionally raped. I struggled to make sense of what just happened, there were two other people in the room, who ran outside onto a balcony, i followed them and the pebbles on the balcony garden re-arranged themselves to spell out 'Dimethyltryptamine'.

This part is a bit blurry.. i think i was slipping out of REM at this point and i may of briefly woke up. I remember thinking to myself 'you cant be anyone, but your self' which created an incredible feeling of synchronicity with my self and the dream world.

That was the first time i've ever felt fear in its rawest form, it had no appearance and nothing else existed except the feeling, fear of fear itself.

Too much... fuck.


----------



## pins&needles

sil80 said:


> ive found this thread after having a weird dream last night and hoping to learn more about dreams, hope someone can translate some meaning to me, ive only read this page and the first one.
> 
> I was laying down in bed and could hear a ringing in my ears and felt my body becoming paralised, i normally try and move my fingers around like you do when your trying to get circulation and the ringing in my ears got really intense it was getting so strong i felt my jaw clench so hard it cracked and then i was paralised and it lasted a minute or so and then went away
> i went to turn the bedside light on, wouldnt turn on, tried waking my gf up to put her bedside light on, she wouldnt wake up so i got up and put the bedroom light on, didnt turn on, went to my parents room and tried the lounge room light on the way and that didnt work either, went to my parents room there light didnt work either, but the radio clock was on and it was 3:11 and that light was enough to see the room barely, i wake my mum up and tell her none of the lights are working, shes like dont worry power will be back on inthe morning, i tell her the powers not out cuz the radio clock is on its just the lightglobes that dont work she goes dont worry just goto bed, then i grab her arm and pull her out of bed and shes like ouch be careful u hurt me then i saw this black figure standing in her bedroom mirror, its a really big mirror it was standing next to my dads side of the bed then the weirdest thing happened i wake up and im back in bed and im still paralised after a minute it goes away i reach for the side light and it turns on, check the time  on my mobile and its 3:14 then i just lay there freaking out and i could hear a light tapping sound coming from my gfs side of the room
> 
> oh also i have a baby and baby woke up at 5:50 and i was to scared to get up and make a bottle so i asked my gf to do it and when she came back she goes wtf did u do to the bed? and somehow all the blankets were on her side of the bed, not only that but the matress cover and also the woollen blanket thing inbetween the matress and matress cover was also stuffed under her and baby, i was sleeping on bare matress
> 
> i dont know what to make off it, it was so similar to my last experience.
> 
> my last experience was maybe 3 months ago where it was a saturday morning and i had to give my mate a lift to the mechanics to pick up his car, my gf wakes up and goes in the shower first so i take the time i stretch and relax, out of no where i get that ringing in my ears and i start to get paralised it took all the energy i had to open my eyes but i wanted to see if i could see anything, open my eyes and i can just see the wardrobe, but it felt like my soul was being sucked out from behind, anyway i see that there is a glass on the bedside, i think that if i can knock over the glass itll create noise and someone will come in the room to check on me, i couldnt reach the glass but i came in contact with the cloth fabric thing under it, so i pull it and i hear the glass fall on the ground and the carpet absorb all the water im like fek it didnt make much noise and ive now made a mess, anyway tash comes out of the shower and i slowely get feeling back in my body and she comes in the room and i told her what happened
> she had a look at my back and there was a red mark on there, but the scary thing was that the glass of water was still on the bedside table, so i guess i was dreaming? but it was so real
> 
> thats the similaraties with last night, it was so real, and like how would i know there was a glass of water on the bedside if i was dreaming?
> sorry about the long post, hope someone has some experience or knowledge on what ive just experienced



Sounds like O.B.E to me


----------



## pins&needles

Ok so for the past month or so I have been doing alot of studying on O.B.E's. Trying to  learn how to consciously/subconsciously induce them. I know it can be done, I can induce lucid dreams n.p since I was a kid. When I had my first O.B.E it completely changed the way I view EVERYTHING and totally changed my life.
My problem is, I get to the point during meditation where I go into sleep paralysis, I get the ringing/roaring sounds,my body starts to vibrate and I know I am about to seperate from the physical however, I am having trouble getting past the last hump. I get startled once the sounds start and there is a level of fear about leaving my body for some reason. I would like to know if anyone else has had similar set backs and does this fear ever continue into the nonphysical? I know this is something I need to evercome myself but it would be re-assuring to know if anyone else has had this fear of seperating from the body.
~Thanks~


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Last night I had a pretty good dream where I was out on a date with a black girl and her very rich family. They all liked me, asked me about my art, and I turned down some really expensive sashimi because we weren't at a sushi restaurant. Apparently I took the seat the girl had originally wanted because she asked for us to switch after most of her family had cleared out.

It's interesting, I've had quite a few dreams over the years of me being romantically involved with black girls (I'm very very white), and I've always been attracted to them IRL.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Everytime I wake up these days I've been getting sleep paralysis in which I can move my arms and body. During this time i can decide to keep on dreaming an go back to sleep, or wake up. I can wake up at 7 Am fully rested, but decided to go back and dream for a few more hours.
This is really awesome stuff.
My dreams have been so vivid, and approaching lucidity lately. 
I always seem to dream about being the rogue inventor of some crazy chemical compounds.

Today my dreams was partly that I just got busted having a pocket full of ketamine by my old highschool security guard (he was a formidable and scary man when he wanted to be, but also cool) and he hung me up by the collar of my shirt in front of this weird looking judge dude, but I got out of it by giving the judge some riddles.
Then when I got home my house was like this home base to all sorts of inventive science experiments and I was frequently traveling to and from inhabited planets with a new form of propulsion I invented. I had a whole cast of weird friends that would help me score all the greatest drugs in the galaxy while keeping my parents none-the-wiser.

Another dream I had I was trying to find this new form of propulsion and then all of my old druggie friends just told me the correct chemical composition as if it was the simplest thing in the world to know. Once I had that knowledge I proceeded to travel to all sorts of planets everywhere.
Another dream I had I battled, final fantasy style, my ex-girlfriends current boyfriend and beat him and won her back then we traveled all around the universe. he was really difficult to beat and she was kinda disappointed that he lost...lol
Another dream I had was that every solar system was basically a neighborhood and each planet was small and just one family lived on it and it was so much fun to basically jump from one planet to the next. 

Actually part of my dream last night consisted of me being in the power rangers (!?) and I had to fight this weird meaty looking 16 legged spider. It looked like a bunch of thin and long sausage links made up its many legs and it was sentient and an evil mastermind and could change its appearance, but all of our power rangers joined forces and defeated it.

Sometimes my dreams encourage me to learn new techniques and songs (I am a musician), and other times they inspire me to really push myself in terms of school and job opportunities. I find my dreams really motivating a lot of the time, it's great!
I sometimes get wet dreams too, but not nearly as much as I'd like to, lol


----------



## malakaix

Recently i've been learning that i can influence my dreams direction before i fall asleep by mentally visualizing a concept and genuinely 'feeling' that concept to be real/true, it allows for me to place a positive spin on my dreams in the hope they evolve vividly from that original thought.

For example, the last few times i had practiced this i focused on the concept of 'Love', i visualized it, felt it and flowed with it before falling asleep, i dosed off very easily as i had nothing else on my mind but a feeling on contentment. The dream manifested in the most incredible way, it was so vivid i believed it to be absolutely real.. 

I felt immense love for 'someone', i say this because it was directed at no gender, or physical form, just a feeling of love for something external to me. I woke-up in disbelief that something that felt so genuine was merely a dream, i was actually confused for the first few minutes, because that dream felt more real then anything i've ever experienced in waking life.

I wish these dreams would happen more often, but it's hit or miss even when i do go in with the intention of initiating it, i love dreaming though.. it's like my little abstract sandbox by which i can let chaos flow in and populate it with infinite possibilities


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^That's really cool.


----------



## Equal Observer

Here is a little piece I wrote on dreams and general sleep phenomenon. http://aquarianparadigm.wordpress.c...gic-experiences-and-my-lucid-dream-induction/

And here is a little exert from it, it was my first lucid dream 

It started off as myself being a new student at college. The whole place I was in was familiar to my college at the time, but it seemed non-causal with general settings which make very little sense when compared to the outside world. Things were more clear than in normal dreams. I was with a group of students who were very different from myself. It was as if they had more experience of the place we were in and I was new in town. I found myself quiet and intimidated as we all sat in some of the college flats. They watched family guy, laughing hysterically while I was silent. I felt awkward and was not really getting it. I had never seen any of the people in the dream before in real life, though apparently all of our dream characters are people we have seen before, even if we have just seen them once or twice, our unconscious keeps records of them. But nevertheless, their foreignness added to my uneasiness and I was indeed out of place. Eventually the 2 or 3 males in the flat left and I was left with all of the girls. I was somewhat more comfortable as I tend to be without strong male egos (sharp personalities) in my presence. They laughed and joked.

It’s strange, there was never any memorable language used in the dream, it was only sounds or ideas of sounds. They only gave impressions and the actions they engaged in where expressed through emotion and facial expression rather than language. I understood so much from it though. Eventually I left the flat somehow and found myself in the corridor of the building I was in. It was some sort of modern design, plastic banisters placed randomly in the middle of the corridor. It had the essence of a forest. Strange. I made my way to the bathroom and found that the floor was extremely slippery, a slipperiness that is non-existent in waking life. And I could FEEL it even though it was a dream. I slid from left to right, trying to make my way to the cubicles, with each slide I was terribly embarrassed despite no one being there to see it. I was ashamed of my little control.

Eventually I made my way into one of the cubicles. The walls which made up the cubicles were see-through. I thought this was very strange. I continued to slip and slide while trying to urinate. There was a bin in the cubicle about the height of my waist, while I was sliding, unable to stand straight to pee, all of the people I had met earlier jumped out from the bin and started laughing at me. “How did they all fit in the bin?” I thought. It was apparent to me that I had a lot to learn and that these people had great knowledge of the place where I was in.

Somehow after some more events I cannot remember, I found myself with these people, or perhaps they were a different group of people, there was definitely a new girl present anyway, on the top floor of a flat, outside of the window on some sort of ledge with no border to stop people from falling, there was also a crane next to us. The girl which I had not seen before was naked but I don’t recall seeing breasts or genitals. Her skin was pure chalk white and she had black tribal markings all over her. At one point when we were standing around a fire, she was sitting on the window sill, she had in her hand some sort of baby head, a voodoo doll type of thing, she put her arm out and offered it to me. I was scared of it, pure fear and denied it, getting her to put it away. She laughed at me, it was as if she showed it to me because she knew what my reaction would be. She was like a pixie of some sort.

Later we were sitting on the crane and I found myself beginning to slip and slide again, I was struggling to stay on the crane and I fell off at one point, grabbing on & hanging down, managing to pull myself back up. This happened again and a revelation struck me, I was dreaming, I realised my superhuman potential in this environment and did not pull myself up, but I flew upward towards the sky, bright white clouds of light  were above me. As I ascended, I realised why they were all making fun of me, why I had been slipping and why this place was so non-causal and  strange. The alien had given me lucid dreaming ability, these strange people had known all along and now I was one of them. Sheer euphoria ran through me as I woke up.


----------



## voxmystic

before i went to sleep last night, i concentrated on what i wanted to dream about, and i dreamed about what i wanted to.  LOVE it when that happens!


----------



## torbaybabe

I love lucid dreaming


----------



## Jesusgreen

I had my 8th lucid dream last night, and my 7th the night before. However I'm trying to figure something out, shortly after I realise I am lucid in my dreams, I always wake up - do any of you have techniques to help prolong the dream? Because they are often ridiculously short (30 seconds or so)


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

So I had an interesting dream the other night. I recently decided to join the Navy, something I never in a million years thought I'd do. I came to this decision after years of unsuccessful and irresponsible alternatives.

Now, most dreams I've had have involved one friend of mine or another with whom I was currently on good terms. The common thread of those was that I was either running from them or they were running from me. Not literally, but as the dreams would progress a distance would always form between my friends and I. I didn't even really perceive this dimension of my dreams until the other night.

In the dream I had the other night (just after the decision to join up was finalized in my mind), I ran into someone I was once friends with but haven't been on good terms with in years. Just like that, we were friends again! Then another ex-friend came to me, and another, and another, all joining in the reunion of souls, as it were. It was an amazing feeling, and I woke up feeling great. 

I can honestly say I've never had a dream like this before, it was just so totally opposite of the dreams I normally had I know I would have remembered it. I've had flying dreams, fighting dreams, fleeing dreams, falling dreams, but never a reunion dream.

I've read enough to understand that these are all elements of my own subconscious, and it really felt like bits and pieces of my subconscious, once broken and scarred, were finally healed, if even just a little bit. Like my mind was telling me that I had finally done the right thing for myself. Feels good, man.


----------



## Changed

The other night I dreamed about getting attacked repeatedly by a giant pelican. The worst part was when I ripped its eye out and it continued to to attack me. 

Another night I had a dream about getting a DWI, ruining my life. One of those mornings where you wake up and just breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## HigherAwareness

Great thread, I do document my dreams (Ihave for years) and I used to write them out like "as I walked into the pink room jackie from 5th grade kissed me then my flew to europe on a bus and met a cheetah. Now I mainly write 
enter pink room
jackie kisses me
go to europe
cheetah.

Be back soon with dream posts.


----------



## HigherAwareness

*first interesting dream*

THIS DREAM OCCURED ON THE NIGHT OF JANUARY 10, 2009

I had a dream I could not find work so I accepted a back breaking job with my stepfather and brother. We were paving roads(something my step dad does in real life) but investigating crimes at the same time. The dream quickly turned into something that resembled an NCIS episode. My brother was smoking a cigar and at one point we had to swim across acreek. His cigar stayed lit the whole time.Upon arriving on a unfamiliar land there was an earthquake or at least a rapid destructive sink hole burying people alive. The dreamscape quickly changed and I found myself outside a building being surronded by guys much bigger and tougher than myself. A fist fight ensued and it wasen't long before gunshots broke out.(this was a incredibly violent dream) lot's of people were being shot. I found myself in a valley or some sort of lower part of a forest. The people at higher levels of the woods were throwing rocks at me. All I could do was scream at them. I was utterly helpless.(this was not a nightmare though). Somehow I am at my best friends place and he is best fucking friends with this kid that tried to kill me in real life. His name is Jeremy and I always hated him. ( I am heterosexual, however my best friend happens to be gay and picks up strays that robb or screw him over frequently in real life) Jeremy has moved in with my best friend and I am warning him that Jereny is trouble. He wouldn't listen. Some how I meet up with Jennifer a old friend from Jr. High and High School. I am towing her on a bike. Her brother and I are friends again. We go to his house and his mom is making these tasteless disgusting tacos. His mom is also my friend Marissa's mom. At points they are the same or sort of turn into each other not immediately but slowly Jenn's mom becomes Marissa's mom. I quickly find myself climbing a 60 ft. ladder to nowhere and no one can get me down as I am afraid to climb back down. MORE TO COME


----------



## HigherAwareness

Then last night I swear I had a dream I cooked spaghetti all night. Seriously The dream lasted 8 hours (maybe more) and consisted of nothing but me stirring and checking this huge bowl of pasta. How could one dream about such a boring thing for so long I don't know but when I used to work in a restaurant kitchen I remember dreaming about washing dishes and doing my kitchen stuff a lot. This was like those old dreams only I didn't fuckin move the whole time. I literally had a 8 hour dream about cooking spaghetti.......


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^That's a zen wai-sabi type dream. Accept it.


----------



## Musk_Wallace

I've been getting lucid dreams all of a sudden, pretty much every night for the last three days. In one dream I wasn't "there" escept for a kind of floating awareness. I was in a lavishly decorated mansion, full of objects carved out of ivory and ebony. In the center of the room was this black marble table that was carved into figures that resemble some statues on Indian temples. On the wall opposite was a moving painting, that depicted couples going through various Kama Sutra esque positions. 

Another one: I was hanging out with Joe Pesci and some other guy (Johnny Roastbeef?) and we were trying to pull off some kind of job. It goes wrong, both guys get shot up and I drag them away to the car. Joe is dying and he knows it, and doesn't want me to take him to the hospital. We talk about what an honorable death is and he tells me that he wants me to shoot him in the head. I obviously don't want to, so (and this is the really un-nerving part) he starts laughing and joking like were hanging out in a bar, just totally relaxed and casual (I wish I could remember his jokes). Then I pull the trigger


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I had my first night of intentional lucid dream training where I wrote in a dream journal and tried diamond meditation and tried conditioning myself to dream as best as I could before I fell asleep.
I even did some reality checks and tried to remind myself to reality check during my dreams.
I didn't get to the lucid level, but I had some very vivid dream states. 
I'm still a rookie, and I'm no longer relying on the drug Mirtazipine because I want to do it the real way. 
I woke up sweating at one point during the night because a dream was pretty intense. I was just out of reach of lucidity though. I was able to sort of wake-up at will because i read that an interrupted dream is a dream that you are more likely to remember. 
BTW I finally saw the movie Waking Life and it was really awesome and inspiring and it made me realize that I'm not much of a dreamer, despite what I'd want to believe. Dreaming is about being honest, you can't just say you're a dreamer and that you have lucid dreams. 
Very awesome stuff.


----------



## Smacktastic

To everyone who is interested in anything dream related , join dreamviews.
It has tutorials on all the different LD techniques such as WILD etc. You can get experience LDreamers to mentor you in how to do it etc. 

I stumbled upon it when researching lucid dreams as i have them naturally and thought it was a bit wierd haha , little did i know how hard people work to get them. 


Only problem is now i keep dreaming im having lucid dreams, but they are not really lucid, or they are but urgh its so annoying, fucking inception making me think im having dreams inside dreams i cant control them because i think i already am, its doing my nut in.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Ok here's a lucid dreaming technique: Drink water before bed to the point that you know you'll have to get up at some point and go, then just keep on dreaming. 
I did this and I remembered so much of my dream.
I literally had a dream within a dream within a dream and I remember pretty much all of it. 
I reached for a pad of paper with the lights still out as soon as I woke up because I knew I was going to write down stuff that I'd otherwise forget. The stuff I wrote with the lights off was stuff that I might have forgotten if I didn't write it down immediately. I have pretty decent handwriting with no lights on  
Also the interesting thing is that I got pretty much exactly 8 hours of sleep with no alarm or anything. I woke up feeling amazing. i still feel amazing i just woke up about an hour ago.


----------



## Eyes On the Roll

I've been getting night terrors sporadically recently. I had no idea what they were my whole life, of 20 years, up until a week ago when I remembered a very intense and horrifying night terror that I had, I made a thread on these forums and a few people helped me understand that what I was experienceing was in fact night terrors.

First of all, I've always been extremely scared of spiders, and looking back in time, when i was a young kid, I would get night terrors about dreams I've had involving spiders and i think this is the reason for my intense fear of spiders.

But, recentling as an adult i still get night terrors which is really rare i guess. It is also rare that one would remember a night terror, as they happen when a person isn't full conscious, which leads me to beleive maybe i've had thousands of night terrors that i haven't remembered, and only several that i can recall.

Anyways, the night terror i had the other night started with me waking up abrubtly, and once i opened my eyes I jumped out of my bed immediately, in pure, utter, and unexplainable terror like i can't explain. Like I have never felt such strong primal fear and terror like i do in my night terrors. In this one I immediately stood up and quickly paced about and through my house, not able to think a single thought. I didn't know what was going on at all, just that I was EXTREMELY terrified. I paced throughout the house for a few minutes not able to think at all. I could feel how wide my eyes were, and i remember and can visualize the intense look of fear that I had on my face. I guess after a while the intense fear and terror wasn't going away, so i went and sat on my bed and fell back asleep as fast as i woke up.

These things are so hard to explain, which is why it took me so many years to finally figure out what it was. And I don't make any vocal noises when i experience these terrors, even as a little kid, which is why my parents have never caught on to it. I remember a few night terrors as a child where i was wanderingly pacing the house in primal fear, where my step mom saw me and reprimanded me and brought me to my dads bed where i immediately fell asleep. The whole time i would never say i word cause i wasn't fully conscious, but like dreams, which also happen in the unconscious, night terrors can be remembered sometimes. When I would remember a night terror in my adolescent years, I would think I had experienced a psychosis, so i never told anyone because I didn't want them to think i was crazy.

My night terrors that i remember consist of me waking abrubtly and pacing about the house. or waking abrubtly in my bed laying down, in the same mindstate of extreme terror and fear, not being able to think at all, with me just laying there not moving, but with my eyes open just experiencing primal terror/fear, then falling back asleep. I remember one when I just layed down adn didn't get up, I was 17 when it happened. The TV was still on and I awoke  experiencing the greatest fear immaginable, so great and terrible that It is the only thing that enters my mind. I was laying in bed and a guy on the TV was talking on a talk show, it was as if he was talking to me, staring directly at me, but i couldn't understand him, and with each movement of his mouth i felt more terror and pain, till i fell back into rem sleep.

note: during a night terror, even when I'm up and running around the house, I am not in full consciousness.. this is why i can't freely think, this is why no thought enters my head past the terror


----------



## hazeforhorses

As a child, I had very dark reoccurring nightmares. I'm wondering what the fuck caused these nightmares to a child? I still remember these after 16 years of not having them.

1. Jesus and I are in a graveyard. He's trying to Crucify me. He successfully drives nails into my hands but I feel nothing. I'm running away from him and denying everything he says, almost as if I'm looking at him as a false prophet. This was weird, because I was raised Catholic and at the time COMPLETELY believed in Jesus and all that shit. Was I having a prophecy as a child? Crazy, huh.

2. I'm swinging by my feet back and forth(like the pirate ship ride) over a pit of lava, getting closer and closer each time yet never touching...I swear i FELT the burn. I literally wake up every time from what i believe is PAIN...that im FEELING in a dream. wtf?

3. Two men show up to my house every day. "We are coming back in 7 days to kill you, John. There is nothing you can do to stop us. You must and you will die." My family completely shrugs it off and DOESN'T GIVE A FLYING FUCK. I'm like MOM, POPPOP, SIS, HELLO!! And they just don't care...


From my teenage years til now, I haven't been remembering my dreams much or even having lucid ones. They SUCK now. Nothing fun, just boring redundant dreams about my everyday life. This is the only cool, reoccurring one and here's the premise...

I'm in an unknown location in the USA, some random city. There is a zombie apocalypse happening...somewhat. What I know is, people everywhere are turning into something and they are spreading. I know in my dream that is in inevitable, but I don't actually see the zombies...just people going mad and heading SOMEWHERE. I don't know where SOMEWHERE is, but apparently that's where I'm going. Now, the cool thing is about this dream, is that its very open. i'm just meeting new people, exploring new places, driving around in crazy vehicles, and looting mad stores...and i NEVER encounter a zombie or anything. I just run wild. I've had ALOT of these dreams.

Now i don't expect insightful input. If I get it, AWESOME. If not, I know someone was entertained reading this.

peace


----------



## tracenatheo

Shut it down


----------



## HigherAwareness

Smacktastic said:


> To everyone who is interested in anything dream related , join dreamviews.
> It has tutorials on all the different LD techniques such as WILD etc. You can get experience LDreamers to mentor you in how to do it etc.
> 
> I stumbled upon it when researching lucid dreams as i have them naturally and thought it was a bit wierd haha , little did i know how hard people work to get them.
> 
> 
> Only problem is now i keep dreaming im having lucid dreams, but they are not really lucid, or they are but urgh its so annoying, fucking inception making me think im having dreams inside dreams i cant control them because i think i already am, its doing my nut in.



Interesting site....


----------



## HigherAwareness

I find that valerian root drastically increases my dream recall. I dream very vividly on VR. Also I usually awake with a feeling and emotion that is usually very strong and can only be described as surreal or haunting. I am taking some valerian tonight. We will see what happens.


----------



## izzy66

HigherAwareness said:


> I find that valerian root drastically increases my dream recall. I dream very vividly on VR. Also I usually awake with a feeling and emotion that is usually very strong and can only be described as surreal or haunting. I am taking some valerian tonight. We will see what happens.


hmmm, i may give valerian a try too. i've used valerian, melatonin, and l-tryptophan for sleep in the past. i have an unopened bottle of valerian so i'll give a whirl and see what happens 
-izzy


----------



## hoopyfrood

I've been using 5-hpt... and if I were to give it a description, I'd say the same thing that HigherAwareness said about valerian root.


----------



## HigherAwareness

Sartre said:


> I had a very odd dream last night, it probably had no relevance, but eh, might as well post it here.
> 
> I was standing in a room, with no doors, and one window.  There was a bed, a magazine, and a toilet in the room.  I looked around and the walls were covered in blood and scratch marks.  There were chains on the wall, but I was not chained up, and it was lightning outside.  I layed down, and a girl walked in, and layed down next to me.  I had no idea who she was, but she seemed familiar.  I started talking to her, and then I looked over, and she was gone, but there was a  door that was open.  So I walked out of the door into a field, where there was nothing but grass as far as the eye could see, but there was a nice breeze, like there is when it's about to rain, and the moon shone just right through the clouds so that it lit up the ground.  I walked forward quite a bit and I ended up in a graveyard, not a creepy one, but there was only one grave there, and the grave had a name that I recognized as the girls (although I didn't know the girl's name.)
> 
> How screwed up is that?



I know what you mean,


----------



## HigherAwareness

hoopyfrood said:


> I've been using 5-hpt... and if I were to give it a description, I'd say the same thing that HigherAwareness said about valerian root.


 5 HTP makes my dreams so intense and euphoric I usually wake up from all the exitement. Especially at high doses. There was 1 particular experience that was really profound of 5 HTP. That was back in 2005 when I lived Sanford.


----------



## HigherAwareness

izzy66 said:


> hmmm, i may give valerian a try too. i've used valerian, melatonin, and l-tryptophan for sleep in the past. i have an unopened bottle of valerian so i'll give a whirl and see what happens
> -izzy



Hey Izzy,

How ya been? Yeah give that Valerian a try. A long time ago when I was into lucid dreaming (or tryin) I read on Erowid about some stuff called dream drops which consists of valerian,B6 and melatonin. It will make you have crazy vivid dreams. However valerian alone will do this just about as well.


----------



## Sploooj

There are two dreams that I've been having ever since I can remember.

In the first dream I am born with a robot counterpart who is on the absolute opposite side of the world from me and who's entire purpose is to kill me.  But the robot can only move when I do, and can only take one step towards me for every step I take.  In the actual dream, the robot has caught up to me ( I usually catch a glimpse of it either at the other end of a hallway or a road ) and I start to run, but I know that every step I take brings it closer to me, I work myself up into a panic not knowing if I should stay still or run and I usually wake up anxious and afraid.

The other one is more than just visual.  I am always in the dream, though I'm not always me.  I'm usually just a feeling, I know thats weird but its the only way to describe it.  I'm usually in a massive puke green coulored field and the air is smoggy and windy.  There are huge shapes of no colour that I cant touch, but they are everywhere.  When I get close to one of them, my whole world expands in every direction, and I feel like I have severely let down this shape in front of me, and I want nothing more than to make everything better between me and this shape.  But everything just keeps expanding more and more, and the more it does, the more pain I start to feel.  I usually wake up from this dream while I'm still experiencing this expanding feeling ( I dont really know how else to explain how it feels) and I will be frantically shaking my head back and forth, sweating, and my blankets will be a mess.  The weird part is, I have started to feel this feeling while I am awake, and at random times during the day, and it feels horrible


----------



## HigherAwareness

Has anyone else only been able to truely lucid dream for less than a minute? Cause my dreams get so intense I know I am dreaming and I wake up. This has only happened to me 5 or 6 times. Usually during a nap.


----------



## f'n a-hole

*Plane Crashes*

I've had "recurring" dreams about a plane crashing recently, well - actually only three over the course of a few months... however all of them stuck vividly in my memory unlike most dreams. All incorporated LOTS of real information from my life as well, which is unusual for me. Usually my dreams are a lot more abstract. Anyway, I'm gonna go ahead and bang this out - if anybody has any insight on this PLEASE let me know. I feel like this is without a doubt in some way my own stupid drug addled subconsciousness trying to reveal something to me that I can't grasp on my own...

_*First, A Little Background...*_ - This is gonna be kind of lengthy, I apologize. I guess if you want, just skip over it - but I do think it has a lot of relevance to my dreams because their subject matter is largely based on all of this. 

I grew up in the densely populated suburbs just east of New York City. Our house was nearby some incredibly large air traffic control antenna, which I imagine was a repeater for inbound flights arriving at JFK Airport (about 10 miles west). Planes on that approach flew very nearly right over our house, and at some point, air traffic control at JFK was experiencing a massive problem where they were losing radio contact with many flights directly over our neighborhood. The FAA sent people out for YEARS trying to figure out what was happening. We would regularly wake up and find people with weird looking instruments setting up shop in our backyard or climbing up telephone poles. It was very strange. I don't believe they ever figured out exactly what was wrong, and as far as I can tell the ultimate solution was to just move the flight pattern slightly to the east... because once they stopped coming, planes no longer flew directly over our house.

Anyway, that all weirded me out very much - in addition to just being very strange, right around the same time, an Avianca jetliner on the VERY SAME approach to JFK went down about 10 miles north of where I lived. That scared me, I was very young at the time. 

However, while deathly scared of a plane crashing into my house and killing my whole family, I never had any dreams/nightmares about it... and at the same time, I was also completely enchanted with airplanes, air travel, flight, etc. I would sit in our backyard for hours looking up at the various different aircraft overhead. I read every book I could get my hands on, I watched every Discovery Channel program that even remotely dealt with the topic, I begged my parents to take me to airshows, museums and stuff like that constantly. There was a small general aviation airport nearby as well, and I spent many days sitting there watching planes taking off dreaming of one day becoming a pilot and traveling the world. I never had an actual fear of flying, in fact a few years later I had the incredible opportunity to fly a small plane myself and it was to this day the best experience of my entire life. But that was all when I was very young, and while I've always remained at least remotely interested in things like that, the fascination and desire to pursue it as a career faded completely. The irrational fear of a plane crashing into my home also disappeared completely and has never resurfaced up until this point, even in the wake of 9/11 - something I witnessed the horrors of firsthand.

Now then... with that out of the way!!

*First Dream (a few months ago)* - I'm in my parents backyard, it's a beautiful late summer day and a plane appears to do a nosedive and disappear over the horizon. I panic, run inside to tell everyone - there are a bunch of people I don't know there. Not my parents. We flip on the TV: nothing. Radio: nothing. I guess it didn't crash, it pulled up somehow. That was the whole dream!

*Second Dream (a few weeks ago)* - I'm in my parents backyard again, and this time I'm noticeably a small child. It's getting dark out and the FAA crews show up, but instead of being the patient, polite "scientist" type people they were in real life they have gas masks on and are evacuating the area. It looks like a "UFO crash" scene from a movie, although it's obviously not a UFO. It's also not specifically stated that a plane has crashed, but that's what I assume. Someone picks me up and throws me in the back of some kind of box truck with a bunch of other people and we drive off into the night. That was the whole dream!

*Third Dream (a few nights ago)* - I'm in my parents backyard once again, and it's again a beautiful late summer day. The same plane from my first dream appears and starts to nosedive, although this time it appears much closer and in incredibly slow motion to me... almost like it's going down but someone is "pressing the brakes" trying to stop it. It's not directly overhead, but it's close enough that I can make out specific details of it. It's a 747, a massive commercial passenger jumbo jet. I know because I can see the bulge up top and the two rows of windows on the side. I can hear the distinct sound of roaring jet engines getting louder and louder. I know it's gonna crash, but I'm frozen standing there clenching my teeth and fists saying "pull up!! pull up!!" even though I know it can't. I'm not close enough to see the impact, but (still in ultra-slow motion) I see the nose disappear under the treetops in the distance and the forward fuselage start to crumble as it hits, the wings and tail section start to delineate from the force, and finally a massive fireball rise up and swallow it entirely. Out of the top of the fireball, I see debris being scattered everywhere and something VERY LARGE is coming towards me. I can't move, I'm frozen there partially by awe and partially by some sick curiosity. The object arcs and starts falling closer... I can see it's a large part of one of the jet turbines, still covered in flaming jet fuel. I start to hear pieces of destroyed aircraft hit the homes and trees around me. I still can't move, it's right in front of my face... just when I think I'm going to die - the flaming jet turbine stops about 20' short of crushing me - landing in my next door neighbors' inground swimming pool - splashing water everywhere before it leaves a huge crater in the ground pushed up to our old wooden fence.

Everything switches back to normal speed. I hear the sirens, smell burning and see the huge plume of smoke in the distance. It looks like it's about a mile and a half away. I walk out front, my neighborhood doesn't appear to have gotten it too bad (aside from the huge crater that was once my neighbors' pool) but there are tiny smoldering aircraft parts scattered all over the place, hanging from trees, embedded into the sides of houses. The FAA "UFO Crash" style crew shows up and starts evacuating everyone. I'm shuffled into a box truck with a bunch of people I don't recognize, but who I assume are my neighbors. Everyone is in complete shock but doesn't say much. I'm not sure where we're going (and never learn), how many people died, where exactly the plane hit - but I do learn that it was a KLM Airlines plane that went down. KLM Flight 1921. I write this down on a piece of paper for some reason.

The dream then skips forward a certain amount of time, not exactly sure how much (as is the transient nature of dreams) but next thing I know I'm sitting in front of a different, newer suburban home with a well dressed man from the government. "You can't go back, your home was directly in the debris field" he tells me, and lets me know this home we're looking at will be my new residence. It's a nice house, in a nicer area than where my parents lived. Looks like it was built in the late 70s or early 80s because it has that light colored wood shingling that was so popular at the time. Minimal landscaping, lawn was obviously just put down. I look at a mailbox near the curb, the address is 2750. I turn and look around, the whole neighborhood looks identical. I look back at the mailbox and the address is now 2732. I comment about it to the man I'm sitting with and he shrugs it off like you would a child's repetitive inquiry about something very stupid.

Skip forward again. It's night, not sure how much later. I decide I want to go talk to my dad about something (not sure what), so I drive to the bar he bartended at when I was a little kid (the same bar he really did bartend at IRL). He's not there, but just as I arrive a bunch of people I was friends with in high school get off a train and start coming into the empty bar. Everybody is drunk and in a great mood, I start drinking with them. I make small talk about the plane crash, everyone's response is pretty much "ahh it's horrible, but what are you gonna do? Ya know?" I feel wonderful, hypnotized in some trance-like state even. All the lights have a distinct haze around them, like when you're on ecstasy. I go outside to smoke a cigarette, it feels like one of the first nights of fall. The air is crisp but still warm. A Delorean drives by, and I point it out to this guy Pete I used to hang out with... say something about the movie _Back To The Future_. He has no idea what I'm talking about... and dismisses me in much the same way the government man I was with earlier did. I go back inside and find a calender, it's October 1984. I'm at first uncomfortable about that, but then dismiss my own worries in the same way as everyone else has been doing. The rest of the night quickly fades into drunken oblivion and I wake up the next morning in the dream feeling hungover, looking at the piece of paper I wrote "Flight 1921" down on. That's the whole dream!

*Thoughts and Observations* - Obviously, there is some connection with my parents (being in their backyard repeatedly, trying to find my father to talk about something) and being a child (aircraft, air crashes, BTTF, dread) here although I'm not really sure what it is. In any of the dreams, I never remember specifically seeing my parents, and even though I was looking for my father and couldn't find him - I felt like I knew that he (and my whole family) were alive and well. The plane that went down was a KLM Airlines plane. KLM is "Royal Dutch Airlines" - my father (and me, of course) are of Flemish (Dutch-speaking) Belgian ancestry.

THIS REALLY FREAKED ME OUT - The flight number I wrote down in the third dream was Flight 1921. I have been looking up several of the specific things related to all of this over the last few days and apparently KLM Airlines first flight took place in 1920 - which is one year before 1921 (duh). The third dream took place in 1984, one year after I was born (1983) although I was apparently at the very least a young adult in it. I'm sure I could have read that at some point, but it would have been like 15 years ago when I was very interested in such things - and if somebody asked me (up until yesterday) "when was KLM Airlines first flight?" I would have absolutely no clue as to the answer if my life depended on it. For that matter, I wouldn't even have been able to say with any certainty that KLM is a Dutch airline. The 747 that crashed in my dream had different markings than their planes do in real life. It was pretty nondescript. A stripe along the side and a black marking on the tail.

I know this is my brain telling me something about either myself, my family or something I need to do/realize... but I have absolutely no idea what it could be.

Anybody?

BTW - If anyone made it through all of that, I owe you a beer


----------



## HigherAwareness

^ Damn right that was fuckin long LOL......... Which is how i like em.

This dream occured 5/3/2010

Bizzare shooting at KIA dealership up the street. Lots of people were hurt and lots of sirens. I have a different looking cell phone, maybe its new. Also the display says sketchers (like the shoe) instead of verizon. I have to move back in with my old roomate who I hate. We are smoing pot only it is soaking wet. I have to go to work and everyone there likes me  Phone is acting as a portal to different rooms.


----------



## malakaix

Revive!

For the last week i've continued to have dreams within dreams, this is gets rather disorientating especially when you cant remember whats true and what isn't. The dream i had last night involved me been caught attempting to buy a kilo of cocaine or something, what i was buying wasn't the focal point it.. the focus of the dream was centered around my feelings about this situation, which seemed to cause a self-reflection of my entire life leading upto that moment; now facing the prospect of prison and having my freedom taken from me. The unnerving part of all this was i woke up into 2 other dreams in an attempt to remind myself that this wasn't real and each time i woke up i was so utterly convinced that it was real and my life as i knew it was coming to an end.

My interpretation of this seems to be hinting that i need to seriously 'wake up' and start doing something with my life before its over, which resonates with where i've been mentally and emotionally for the last year.

Anyone else have any dreams or thoughts to share?


----------



## romsoccer12

This dream was when i was 12 and changed my life.

I was stuck up in a dream i do not remember than i die in the dream... I slowly get lifted up into the sky, lit by the sun and rayys of light with beautiful large cumulonimbus clouuds arounds me. i had an extremely rushed euphoria, and I am almost positive music was playing. Than I open my eyes and I am sitting on top of a neverending rainbow slide in this sky setting. I look to the sides of me seeing down, but looking up into the blue sky. I am extremely anxious now and finally let go, sliding up into the sky on the rainbow slide, having the most profound experience of my life, and yess, in a dream. 
i open my eyes once more and im flying back into reality through the sky like when hulk jumps, or no gravity in halo, soaring back to land.


----------



## L2R

last week i had a dream where i was with a bunch of people inside a city bar waiting on an imminent nuclear detonation. the place was open, we all knew it was far too late to run. we were resigned to our fate. i ducked behind the bar or a short wall, and looked down and had no idea what it would feel like. this went on for a short while, and suddenly when i closed my eyes i felt a rush of warmth go through me. it was like i blacked out, and with a hazy mind i looked up over the bar/wall and saw some people in full protective gear looking down on me through their round goggles. although i saw them, it didn't register what they were right away. 

then i woke up


----------



## yagecero

malakaix said:


> Revive!
> 
> For the last week i've continued to have dreams within dreams, this is gets rather disorientating especially when you cant remember whats true and what isn't...



I once had a dream within a dream within a dream within... I dreamt that I woke up in my bed and everything was seemingly "normal", but there was the distinct feeling that there was a presence in the room. This sensation was so strong and ominous that I was too scared to look around to try and "see" what was causing it. After a few moments of absolute terror, I was jolted out of the dream by the realisation that I must have been dreaming to experience such a supernatural fear.

I awoke in my bed again, and at first there was a strong feeling of relief before the presence came back and I was completely paralysed again. It was cold and black and everywhere that wasn't included in my field of vision. Once again I jolted out of the dream only to wake up in the same scenario again... and again.

When I finally woke up I was so shaken that I couldn't tell if it was just my nerves after such a bizarre occurrence or if the dream was repeating over. It took me a good five minutes to pull myself together.

It's difficult to put into words, but it was especially lucid at each realisation point. It was as if the fear had become so intense that my rational mind woke me up with the most logical conclusion: a fear so outrageous cannot "exist" in the "real" world; therefore I had to be asleep. The most perverse aspect of the whole experience was the waking up in the same alarming dream space numerous (I can't remember exactly how many, perhaps four or five) times. 

I don't think I'll ever forget it.


----------



## Raw Evil

Last night's dream:

___
I am trying to cross a bridge in my parents' old station wagon. This bridge can fold down (much like the bridges that raise to allow ships to pass, except this one folds downward and is in the middle of a highway), and did so at some unpredictable interval. The water underneath the bridge is rising, and the river has broken its banks - we (myself and my passengers, not to mention the increasing number of cars approaching from the rear) will be flooded soon if we can't pass the bridge.

I decide to take my chances and gun it just after the bridge raises back up to the road level. I'm about halfway across when the ridge folds down again, opening like a trapdoor, and there's suddenly nothing underneath us. No water, no bridge - just empty, dry riverbed. The car crashes into the sandy bottom with a surprising lack of force.

I immediately get out of the car and dial 000. The operator doesn't ask me whether I'm after police, fire or ambulance, but just lets me talk. I direct her to my location in a cold tone of voice. She acknowledges my statement, but doesn't send any help. She doesn't seem to care. Only after I hang up do I realise I did all this without even checking on my passengers. I don't seem to care, either. I briefly wonder whether the operator's lack of concern stemmed from my own. I then get the feeling that this realisation - _that I don't care about those whose lives I was responsible for whilst driving_ - should frighten me deeply, yet I remain unmoved.​
___

It was at this point that I awoke and was somewhat off-put by this notion of apathy. It's been in the back of my mind all day, just below the surface.


----------



## Mercc96

I've once had a dream which was quite strange. At the start It felt as if I sort of sunk into this grey morphed area , I could see my body and I tried to move and scream but my teeth were jammed shut ( much like sleep paralysis) and I had the physical sensations of writhing and trying to scream, but to no avail. Then I spun into another location , I was just outside my room in the garden but it had snowed and I was extremely suprised and asked myself " has it snowed but I've come outside and just forgot about it?" I started playing with the snow and it was great fun, the sky looked amazing and I actually had the real sensations of being in snow. I walked to my front door and it had been kicked open, snow was everywhere. I ran into the kitchen and sunk again into the grey area. Dream ended there.

I've also had a dream within a dream recently after doing 6-APB. It involved me in the car with my mum, the sky was extremely orange and I appeared to be smoking pcp through a nitrous bottle (I had been doing alot of nitrous recently) but somehow keeping it secret from my mum. I felt quite dissociated and for some reason we were driving to my local gym, my mum dropped me off in the car park and then the dream got weird. I suddenly was running/being chased through a shopping centre that was entirely orange and purple except all the posters/adverts were in black and white. I continued running and then burst through a door into what seemed like a meeting, two of my uncles were there and a woman that I vaguely reconised from my childhood, they were all wearing purple shirts. They seemed to have been discussing something and that I had interupted them, one of my uncles who was sitting in front of where I was standing turned and said to me coldly " what are you doing here". At that point I woke up in what I thought was my bed, but I was clutching the nitrous bottle. I stood up and saw that I had been sleeping in a remote area of the gym carpark, and that it was now dark. At this point I started smoking 'pcp' from the nitrous bottle again and proceeded to wake into the real world.


----------



## malakaix

Haha that dream within a dream sounds intense Mercc96, its strange how the effect of using drugs in dreams seems to be exponentially more bizarre then you could ever imagine.

I had a dream the other night where i started to become aware i was dreaming and everything went side-ways from there on. The dream was primarily focused around a music festival out in the forest/bushland and i was walking around barefoot from stage to stage cutting in-between scrub and tree's.. and at some point i realized i had a prickle in my foot, so i proceeded to pull it out.. as i pulled on it there was some force that was pulling it back into my foot it then ejected itself and moved from one side of my foot to the other and stuck itself back in. I realized how strange this was and something wasn't right.. at this point i knew i was dreaming and the prickle was something attacking me, i must of went into reflex mode because the next thing i remember is kicking my feet and swinging my hands in my bed and hearing this strange 'hissing' noise.

I wasn't really shocked by any of this, because i knew i had woken up into a state of sleep paralysis and despite been consciously awake i was still dreaming so my room became the scene for any and all visual and auditory noise from my subconscious mind.. it was still nonetheless unpleasant, i still can't get use to waking up into that state; the sense of fear is overwhelming.


----------



## Mercc96

I used to get sleep paralysis quite alot, and had alot of the common experiences - figures sitting on my chest, seeing figures or projections around my room. Most horrible experience was being strangled to 'death' aka sleep by a small child. Also after taking some zopiclone and smoking some bud I had some really bizarre hallucinations after I had fallen 'asleep'. Black shadows and figures entered via my door and window and I could actually see them, but only as 3D shadows. Everything appeared to be moving or crawling away from me, such as my blanket and dresser draw, which was folding inwards at the time. It looked scary but was more humourous and strange.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really wanted to type this out because I am beyond amazed at how realistic the dream world was in this dream, and how it connected to what I perceive to be reality. 

OK, so I went to bed very tired, I laid down with my right ear on my pillow, and I didn't move until I woke up.  

By the time I woke up, my right ear was in pain.  

IN THE DREAM....

Here's what I remember.  I had been walking around the city I live in for a while.  At one point, I noticed my right ear (in the dream!) had an earache.  I went so far as to procure drugs for this earache from a pharmacy.  I was on my way home, I was driving a car and riding a bicycle at the same time (I know this does not make sense, but it did in the dream, I don't know how to explain it, I really don't) - the car/bicycle broke down (no it wasn't a motorcycle, yes I realize this would be the easiest way to melt the two concepts into one), I was fixing the contraption, or trying to, and I was at the point where I was calling out to someone for help with fixing this contraption.  

As I was doing so, I faded back into reality and noticed that my right ear was aching because I had laid on it the entire evening.  My right ear is still numb, but not suffering from an actual ear ache.  

What amazes me is how life-like the dream was, and how _convinced_ I was that it was real.  I also wanted to resume the dream when I woke up, I initally just laid there on my back hoping to go back to sleep despite my ear being in mild discomfort!!!  Why did I want to go back?  I have no idea.  I honestly don't care now.  Maybe it was the drugs in that dream.


----------



## panic in paradise

i was flying around with my friends and family, or more of receiving instructions on how and where i was capable of, and what form and dimension to take.

the earth was far enough away to appear the size of a racquetball, i kept wanting to look back to see how much smaller it became after moving for so much time at a certain speeds. almost everyone after a while stopped playing around with me and hung back, except for one who i identify with as my sister kept on with me as usual. we traveled much further and at the right place and position, a 'worm hole'  appeared with other non related beings waiting on the other side of it, my sister stopped and extended her arms as if to direct me along by myself. 

i went in and was much closer to the stars, the shape was much more defined, the beings grabbed a hold of me and we "melded" into another place in space where i was to be left alone in.

above from where i was floating around, staying mostly still there was a bright white illuminated rectangle. i left the form i was in during this escapade and was then as i am now, only naked...

i was suddenly crashing to the floor of the platform on my hands and knees. the light coming from the platform seemed to be cold, and temperature is nothing i have known here before, to the left and right there was the sense of cones extending outward which were part of a vacuum created to host a temporary environment for a meeting to take place between myself and a female entity. she was like 15'-18' tall, clothed, carrying something in one hand and the other freely moving from her hip and out in front of herself in expression. 

i was stuck to floor still naked and crouched down, felt like cold was filling the space between each cell of my body, the vacuum keeping me pinned down in place out of fear of moving and being carried off and dissipated. her foot steps each were felt through out each cell it seemed too, she questioned me pacing around, asking what my intentions were, and are, who did i conciser myself and what does that mean to her?

this went on a while, i was able to leave and left the way i came. my sister and another of mine were there to greet me arriving back in our "zone", and then i woke up and had some coffee and a spliff.


----------



## ugly

captain.heroin
I used to have the same dream (not yours but a same dream of mine) a couple times a week. The alarm would go off, and I would dream I was at work (school) and a bus was backing up. My sleep tries to keep sleeping no matter what I consciously have planned. I  think you have the same attribute. Sometimes if something is trying to break that sleep barrier, sleep fights back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugly said:


> captain.heroin
> I used to have the same dream (not yours but a same dream of mine) a couple times a week. The alarm would go off, and I would dream I was at work (school) and a bus was backing up. My sleep tries to keep sleeping no matter what I consciously have planned. I  think you have the same attribute. Sometimes if something is trying to break that sleep barrier, sleep fights back.



You're 100% right ugly!  I am a deep sleeper, and it takes a lot to get me to wake up.


----------



## Dre1990

Today I had a dream that I was walking on the streets near my house and a cat was hit by a high speed car. I was horrified (I like cats a lot) and I ran to help. He was badly wounded. Some people showed up crying, they were the cats owners. I helped them bring the cat to a vet, I dont know how, but I think it was on foot. In the vet bulding the owners thanked me and I went to get an ice cream. My grandfather, who died exactly a year ago, was in the ice cream store and he was mad at me. He said somethin like "Why the fuck are you helping this people? When he was alive he was an extremely mean, judgemental person. I then tried to grab an ice cream and leave the store but somehow I couldnt
Then it was blur, it`s like I was teletransported to the street in front of my house. I saw another cat and a chiken together eating stuff from the ground. Then chicken suddenly attacked the cat and the cat retaliated. The cat`s claws tore a piece of the chicken apart and he lost a lot of blood. It was the last thing I remember.

In the same night of the dream, a few hours before I slept, I saw a feral cat entering through a hole in a wall, the house my grandfather used to live. (happens often)

I googled some of the things in my dream.
Cats in dreams represents feminine power, esoteric knowledge, independent spirit and secrets.
Ice cream symbol for good luck, happiness or the need to cool off anger
Dream about dead people may mean that one is hanging around a bad crowd.
It seems to be a highly symbolic dream I cant debunk...


----------



## whynaught

My most realistic dream was almost vision like.  I was walking down a trail cut through our tall grass amazed at how beautiful and lucid everything was, black birds(owls?) with long faces fly by and catch my peripheral vision.  Something was speaking to me trying to communicate I was going down the wrong path in life (dxm hanging out with my cousin who wasn't that responsible) and I tried to say I was hanging out with my "homies" or something of that nature, after which everything disappeared and I started falling into complete void...


----------



## xxsicknessxx

I don't know about other people but I feel pain in lots of my dreams, also get lots of dreams where I know im dreaming but I can't wake up.. it sucks too because a lot of times its a nightmare painfull.... 

Though I have been getting these dreams where I wake up and im like fuck oh ya this is my life... (let me back in my dream please)

Lots of dreams where people are after me, or im being drugged.... Paranoia follows you into the dream world it seems.


----------



## Giddalaus

> I once had a dream within a dream within a dream within... I dreamt that I woke up in my bed and everything was seemingly "normal", but there was the distinct feeling that there was a presence in the room. This sensation was so strong and ominous that I was too scared to look around to try and "see" what was causing it. After a few moments of absolute terror, I was jolted out of the dream by the realisation that I must have been dreaming to experience such a supernatural fear.
> 
> I awoke in my bed again, and at first there was a strong feeling of relief before the presence came back and I was completely paralysed again. It was cold and black and everywhere that wasn't included in my field of vision. Once again I jolted out of the dream only to wake up in the same scenario again... and again.
> 
> When I finally woke up I was so shaken that I couldn't tell if it was just my nerves after such a bizarre occurrence or if the dream was repeating over. It took me a good five minutes to pull myself together.
> 
> It's difficult to put into words, but it was especially lucid at each realisation point. It was as if the fear had become so intense that my rational mind woke me up with the most logical conclusion: a fear so outrageous cannot "exist" in the "real" world; therefore I had to be asleep. The most perverse aspect of the whole experience was the waking up in the same alarming dream space numerous (I can't remember exactly how many, perhaps four or five) times.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever forget it.



I had the exact same thing, literally every word of your post describes my own experience. Freaky... I did totally forget about it untill I saw this just now though, stayed with me for a few weeks maybe. The first day was really weird though, I kept thinking I was still dreaming the whole damn day. Pretty sure I was smoking a legal blend with a lot of Calea Zacatechichi in it at the time, Dreamer's Blend, and that did lead to some pretty weird dreams sometimes.


----------



## Giddalaus

My most memorable dream, that is to say, the one dream I've had that I remember best involves a giant jade statue wading up out of the bay a few minutes walk from my fathers house. In the beginning I am just standing there watching it clamber out of the sea, Then somehow I am inside it, like in the foot or something, I dont really know where exactly, I just know I'm inside it and I need to get to the top floor. There a re all these dark dank little rooms, no obvious lighting, but I can still see. In some of the rooms I find an ashtray, plain old and worn copper/brass ones. Some have a little stub of a joint in them, in amongst the ashes and stubs of regular cigarettes for the most part, each time I find one I'm light it up and smoke it. That either sends me down a level or up a level. I'm unsure of the rules or if there are any even that produce this result. Eventually I reach the top, where I can look out of it's eye-windows, and on a table in the center of the room is a fat joint the likes of which I have never seen, and instantly know I shall never see again. Then I wake up


----------



## Foreigner

I had a nightmare last night that I was pursued and killed by a giant wolf. 

I've been under a lot of stress lately so it probably has something to do with that.


----------



## Maya

Foreigner said:


> I had a nightmare last night that I was pursued and killed by a giant wolf.
> 
> I've been under a lot of stress lately so it probably has something to do with that.



I have been under a lot of stress lately and had a really disturbing dream about being involved in cannibalism.


----------



## dopemegently

I have a recurring dream; i go to inject a drug, but my veins are grotesquely disfigured; they're black, pulsating, and freakishly large. I inject anyway. What is my subconscious telling me here, considering i do not inject?

The most shocking dream i've experienced: i'm in a Nazi deathcamp; i walk past thousands of emaciated, naked people, all of them lay on the floor in neat rows, and every one twists and contorts in pain while shouting gibberish. The sense of horror I experienced on waking has never left me.


----------



## Maya

dopemegently said:


> I have a recurring dream; i go to inject a drug, but my veins are grotesquely disfigured; they're black, pulsating, and freakishly large. I inject anyway. What is my subconscious telling me here, considering i do not inject?
> 
> The most shocking dream i've experienced: i'm in a Nazi deathcamp; i walk past thousands of emaciated, naked people, all of them lay on the floor in neat rows, and every one twists and contorts in pain while shouting gibberish. The sense of horror I experienced on waking has never left me.



I think our dreams come from the last thing we watched or something that we constantly think upon.. I think I had the cannibalism dream because I was looking at this horror film called ravenous which I watched years back about Cannibalism... So I think there is a possibility that this is the case.


----------



## dopemegently

Your spot on there; i was studying that period in history when i had the deathcamp dream, and i did used to iv, so these topics are not random to me. Dream interpretation is a subject that interests me a lot as dreams are the subconscious trying to tell us whats really going on under the surface imo


----------



## soma_Aaron

Some crazy ass dreams guys.. I'll post one of mine that I had recently.

So as far as I can remember my dream started out in a room that could have been part of some spacey scifi fps game. There were these giant round jumppads with purple trims and the actual jumpy part of the pads themselves were black but they were black like the night sky. stars included. I ofcourse, started jumping the pads.. They went higher and higher and higher, multiple pads that came to the top pad which was freaking huge! must have covered the entire area of the room but it was really high up from the floor. This pad though didnt jump me, i got sucked into it and what happened to me then was similar to some Space Odyssey shit when the pilot sees the monolith in space. I see entire galaxies sitting in front of me then passing by, fractals of galaxies and cloud shapes.. entire spacescapes changing, then before i know it im like an alien living out in space clouds n shit. The only way i can describe the way i looked, and my friends too, is sea eneminies (dont know how to spell it but back to the story) flying/floating around in space. then we all wanted to find a place to chill and we sucked ourselves into a big ole gas cloud.. funny thing about it is that during the dream it felt normal to be in space like that n shit.. it was weird as fuck when i woke up though because thats one of the weirdest fuckin dreams ive ever had lol. 

Dream interpretation anyone? And no I don't wish I was an alien secretly. rofl.


----------

